# The Town Name Idea Thread



## SockHead

Use this thread to share ideas on what to name their town in Animal Crossing for the 3DS! Try not to spam, post 5 town names per post. Just remember to keep the town names 8 letters, just incase they keep the limit at that. I'll go first.

Red Lake
Pallet
Albion
Jacinto
Rapture


----------



## solarshadow

I actually did name my WW town Pallet!

Umm, Boondox ;D


----------



## D1llon

I name my towns Goldvile, it's supposed to be Goldville but there isn't enough space.


----------



## Bogmire

I named mine Boxville because it came to me.
There's also CWCville, New Pork, Gamelon (hurr i naem town hyruel i funy)
And My personal favorite WHY8CHAR


----------



## Jake

Why would you make this so early??


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> Why would you make this so early??



When people join this site near the release date, they're gonna want to look at town names right away. So making the thread this early will add up the amount we have thought up.  (Still love that smiley btw)


----------



## Princess

Hogwarts

c:


----------



## SodaDog

So, i named my town "home" in Wild World and City Folk so....

Probably Royle.


----------



## SockHead

Here's some real world names 

New York
San Fran
Austin
Honolulu
Key West


----------



## KlopiTackle

Seaside

Resort

England

Rainy


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000

I have mine as Scooter, it's just the first thing that came to my head. lol


----------



## bl00bl3

*Names!*


Well.. I've always gone for sort of emotion like things, how I was feeling.. I always have called my town Mischief, apart from once when I was depressed and called it Forlorn.. but you have like.. Cheerful, Welcome hehe, Grumpy, Happy, Joyful etc. I don't know why!

EDIT: Or you could name them after pokemon! Woop! ;D


----------



## Wish

Cocoon (FFXIII)
Tokyo
Okinawa
Kanto
Johto


----------



## TheEmeraldAngel

Someone already suggested this, but naming them after a Pokemon town is always good. I named my original WW town Floaroma, but then I lost the game somehow. So then I got a used WW game, with the name Twilight and three different characters. The stuff they had was so amazing, I didn't want to reset the game.  And then my brother named our Wii and GC games' towns, so they're both named after a real life town name he found somewhere. I always name my characters Noel (no-EHL) on the two console games (I really like that name), but I might name my character something else this time.


----------



## rafren

I named my town in CF "Ani-Yoko" after the cartoon.



Spoiler: oh my


----------



## Elexys

i had a city which was named treeton...
i think i will name my city azeroth or asgard or something like that xD


----------



## summersky

My towns have been called, Yatrny,Indiany,Sunny and Aroura..not very intresting


----------



## AngelicStar69

Sapphire, Azure, Rosewood, Something different... But sounds like somewhere interesting.


----------



## Mr.Nook

Probably i'll call my town "Kasukabe".


----------



## .IE.

If they have at least 10 characters, I'll name mine Summertown. Still thinking about my backup name for my town in case it remains 8 characters (which I hope you'll be able to have at least ten!)....I don't want it to be my town name from WW or CF.


----------



## Gnome

Namehere


----------



## binkat

I think some good names would be... something Japanese like Sakura or Hiroshima or Kyoto or Tokyo and so on and so on. Oh! and Harajuku... i love that place.


----------



## Nooksacrook

I usually go with pineshru


----------



## Nathan

I named my WW town "Adelaide"
I come from South Australia, ya see?


----------



## Nicole

I have a few names in mind.


----------



## oatmealtime1

Paris :]


----------



## Odette

I like the name Valberg. It sounds like a small European town, I think it's what I'll be using.

In WW and CF I used the town name Oakbury.


----------



## Kip

I will probably name mine "G Valley" again for green valley. or maybe Seasons. i hope they make it so can have a longer town name.
My town name ideas are

G Valley
Seasons
Nintown
Capetown
Chicago 

So far these are the town names i've used. There are more but i can remember them


----------



## Sam

In the past I have called my town 'Chile', 'Animal' and 'Frosty'.

I think I might stick with Frosty to be honest...


----------



## JVNguyen

I'd probably name mine Potatoes, Ravenwood, Fruits, Grants or Pieville  But that's just 5 out of a bunch of Town Name Ideas in my head.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Some names I would consider.

TwoFort, EchoBase, Moskau, or Pinetree.

A friend of mine calls her town "Town"


----------



## Boo

I call my town "Town".
Maybe a Vampire Weekend reference, such as Walcott or Capecod.


----------



## .IE.

TheFarmboy said:


> Some names I would consider.
> 
> TwoFort, EchoBase, Moskau, or Pinetree.
> 
> A friend of mine calls her town "Town"


 


Boo said:


> I call my town "Town".
> Maybe a Vampire Weekend reference, such as Walcott or Capecod.



Wow, how strange! Just the other day I was thinking about if someone named their town "Town".


----------



## Boo

Oh, coincidences. xD
I can never think of a town name. It seems easier just to name Town. With cool symbols, of course.


----------



## Kip

They need to make the naming system better!


----------



## .IE.

Kip said:


> They need to make the naming system better!



I really hope they at least go up to 10 characters for the town name limit, if not 15-20.


----------



## shano18

dublin palace


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm naming my town Azalea =)


----------



## JVNguyen

Lol, I made a new DS town named Haven... I'll probably name my 3DS one Haven too, or the Abyss


----------



## MDofDarkheart

DarkRose
BlackAsh
GoldTown
GoldRose
AshTown
PearRose

Most of my town names have rose in the name. LOL!


----------



## sparkyrox

gardenville roseville


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Roseburg, Rosenville, PosieRose, 
Hawthrone ( yes throne like rose throne and there is a town somewhere with this as it's true name! )
RoseHawk, DarkHawk, RosePetal


----------



## sparkyrox

my towns name is rosewood


----------



## MDofDarkheart

sparkyrox said:


> my towns name is rosewood



I named my town a ACCF DarkRose. I think. I haven't played today so I'm abit hazy of details.


----------



## 22spike20

i name my towns seaport


----------



## Butterscotch

I would like to name my town Hogsmeade, after the Harry Potter village.


----------



## monkey905332

I named my town on ACCF Sunnyway like my cousin


----------



## Keenan

I like the name Pine Bay. That's what I'm naming my new city folk town.


----------



## Static

My Forest
Chicago
Hawaii
Oak Town
Hyrule

People tend to make there town names after real places, like Japan, USA, California, etc.


----------



## Jake

I'm probably gonna name it Hyrule. But I'm kinda into Skyloft as well haha


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> I'm probably gonna name it Hyrule. But I'm kinda into Skyloft as well haha


Haha that's a great name!, I hadn't even thought about naming my town that!


----------



## Jake

It's gonna be hard deciding between Skyloft and Hyrule :\


----------



## acrules11

I always call my town New York. I've always wanted to call my town Heaven, though...


----------



## 22spike20

or i probably do Amaya,Haruka,Kazumi,Natsuki
Natsuki means summers hope 
amaya means night rain
 haruka means far away 
 kazumi means harmony and beauty


----------



## 22spike20

or seoul


----------



## Kip

22spike20 said:


> or i probably do Amaya,Haruka,Kazumi,Natsuki
> Natsuki means summers hope
> amaya means night rain
> haruka means far away
> kazumi means harmony and beauty



Wow i love those names! o_o


----------



## 22spike20

Kip said:


> Wow i love those names! o_o


why thank you


----------



## Joey

Probably Oakville


----------



## Zeiro

Aezulora. Kinda strange, but I like it.


----------



## xelrite

If something bad happened to my last town <in pity> I name the new one Newleaf.


----------



## Alex518

I really like that. Hmm, I should of came on this thread when I named my Gamecube town.


----------



## m_mason

I am going to name my town "Starwell". I've had that name picked out for a while


----------



## puppy43000

1. Maywood
2. Nintendo
3. Gumballs
4.Cupcakes
5.Happy


----------



## Kip

If i had my own AC3DS cartridge I'd prolly name mine 
* •TimeVill
 •MoonTop
 •Tuski
 •Kyori*


----------



## RisingSun

I'm naming mine Rising Sun (or something similar) ... as soon as I get it


----------



## VillageDweller

RisingSun said:


> I'm naming mine Rising Sun (or something similar) ... as soon as I get it



They might keep the 8 character limit so it wouldn't fit. :|
Maybe Sunrise?


----------



## RisingSun

VillageDweller said:


> They might keep the 8 character limit so it wouldn't fit. :|
> Maybe Sunrise?



Yes, that will be my second choice...it is what I have for my WW town.


----------



## starqueen100

not sure now need to think about it


----------



## Jake

Joey said:


> Probably Oakville



why do so many people name their town Oakville haha

Anyway, still haven't decided between Hyrule and Skyloft...


----------



## Kip

Name it Skyloft! Hyrule has been used so many times.


----------



## Jake

but everyone's probs gonna name their's Skyloft and nobody will use Hyrule -.-


----------



## Kip

yeah, i figured that XD


----------



## MadameBadAngel4ever

Vanilla Blue Lake Zino Dubai Degrassi And My Facebook Page Is Madame Bad Playthroughs Its Good. Please Like Youtube name MadameBadAngel Thank You.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

One of mine on ACWW is Balandor, off of a great RPG for the PS3 called White Knight Cronicles!

But I am thinking about Smiley Town if it fits, if not it will be Fun Town, maybe.


----------



## Cynel

i have 3 Town names want to use for AC3DS

Mabase- the town from FLCL

Bondi- named after the development studio that made LA Noire 

Arlen- the town From king of the hill


----------



## Kip

MadameBadAngel4ever said:


> Vanilla Blue Lake Zino Dubai Degrassi And My Facebook Page Is Madame Bad Playthroughs Its Good. Please Like Youtube name MadameBadAngel Thank You.


 
I'm guessing you're a MadameWario fan? (i sure am!)


----------



## VillageDweller

Rosewood.
Lilypad. (ya geddit, PAD as in home. )
Riverside and/or Lakeside.
And if it can fit, Cottonwall. (instead of wool, I'm so bad with puns right now)


----------



## Kip

XD i love those names & puns!


Here are more names!

 The Hood
 PimpHood (MadameWario)
 New Pimp (MadameWario)
 iPad
 My Pad


----------



## VillageDweller

Kip said:


> XD i love those names & puns!
> 
> 
> Here are more names!
> 
> The Hood
> PimpHood (MadameWario)
> New Pimp (MadameWario)
> iPad
> My Pad



Lol @ iPad and The Hood.
You could easily make great town themes outta them. Like a technology themed town, with paths and stuff from the future, and The Hood could be all secretive, with black pathways and brown grass (patterns).


----------



## RisingSun

oooo....could go with something like "Kindle" for high-tech readers (like me, I love my Kindle).  I wouldn't recommend "Nook," though, because of Tom Nook...it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Kip

Haha! if i ever get the game ill probably just stick with G valley or Seasons


----------



## Anna

I always name my town Faraway


----------



## GTRAndrew96

Gridlock
HighRise


----------



## Ashtot

I'll be naming my town nowhere, if not that, somewhere. xD


----------



## Kip

Lol!^

I love the name Gridlock


----------



## Wolfenstein

Every town I make in every Animal Crossing game is called Crab... don't ask..

purely coz I have no idea what posessed me haha


----------



## Kami

If you're in to Japanese cities 

Add these to the end of your town name to make it "Japanese" sounding. :]

Mori (Forest)
Hama (Beach)
Wan (Bay)
Shima or Jima (Island)
Hanto (Peninsula)

^ Those are some examples. Thanks to Wikipedia!  But there's more if you want something different than the above, which you'll find in the Wikipedia "Japanese place names" :]


----------



## Kip

Kami said:


> If you're in to Japanese cities
> 
> Add these to the end of your town name to make it "Japanese" sounding. :]
> 
> Mori (Forest)
> Hama (Beach)
> Wan (Bay)
> Shima or Jima (Island)
> Hanto (Peninsula)
> 
> ^ Those are some examples. Thanks to Wikipedia!  But there's more if you want something different than the above, which you'll find in the Wikipedia "Japanese place names" :]



I like those names! i may use one!


----------



## RisingSun

Kami said:


> If you're in to Japanese cities
> 
> Add these to the end of your town name to make it "Japanese" sounding. :]
> 
> Mori (Forest)
> Hama (Beach)
> Wan (Bay)
> Shima or Jima (Island)
> Hanto (Peninsula)
> 
> ^ Those are some examples. Thanks to Wikipedia!  But there's more if you want something different than the above, which you'll find in the Wikipedia "Japanese place names" :]



oo, oo....A name for my town .... CoMori (pronounced cah mo ree )  It would be a mashup of my dog, Comet's name with the Japanese word for Forest...making it Comet's Forest


----------



## Ryan

Well, I named my other towns on AC:WW and AC:CF "Broadway" you can tell what I will call my town on the 3DS 

That's right, I am gonna name it.....*drumroll* Bobville.


----------



## Wyveria

i'm probably going to name town the same as I did on WW, Nekomori.
too bad the 3DS Nekomori will never be as awesome as the WW one... 'cause on WW my town is full of cats!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Alone in the world is a little cat town


----------



## Julie

my town name in CF is Factory. I might keep it or possibly find something else. I've been wanting to name it something wacky!


----------



## Ti4558

I'm pretty sure I am going to name my town Oswego, It's a place were I used to live.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife

I'll probably name my town either --
DomoMori (do-mo-moree)
Laputa (Lahp-Utah)
Ichigo (itch-eego)
Payel  (Pay-yell) or
ReRachi (Ray-rah-chee)

My CF, GC, and WW were always named TreeTop, but i think it's time for a nice new change ^-^


----------



## MattVariety

I don't know why, but I've always had a habit of naming mine "Virden". I'd like to name my future town "Coldmere" or "Alphabon". I thought of them late 2010, and I thought they sounded neat.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife

MattVariety said:


> I don't know why, but I've always had a habit of naming mine "Virden". I'd like to name my future town "Coldmere" or "Alphabon". I thought of them late 2010, and I thought they sounded neat.



Those are some pretty sweet names. I'd probably name it Alphabon. It just has the... edge to it!


----------



## Kip

AnimalCrossingForLife said:


> Those are some pretty sweet names. I'd probably name it Alphabon. It just has the... edge to it!



Yuz, i agree.


----------



## Kami

You can add on endings to your town name if it is short.

Here's some examples of English add-on endings to town names...

- Cove
- Bay
- Town
- City
- Forest
- Island
- Land
- Harbor

There's way more that I'm sure most of you know. :] But just simple examples from me. ;o

EDIT: And if you wanna know what I'm naming _my_ town I'm deciding between:

- R?omari
- R?ohanto
- R?olo

^ my ideas ^_^


----------



## JabuJabule

Maybe Akalore. I thought of it when making a Zelda fan game...and it's stuck onto me.


----------



## XenoVII

I have to look at my town's actual configuration (since some of the buildings will most likely be in a different place than excactly as it is on the map) and see how I will design the houses.

Whoo!!!!!!! 100th person to comment!!!!!!!


----------



## Kip

That's odd, it says your #101, if that's what'cha mean. That'd be cool if Nintendo made it so you could change the color of your towns name (optional)


----------



## Hannah6601

Limeville
Lemonville
Appleville
Orangeville

Basically, a fruit with ville on the end.


----------



## XenoVII

First, they need to increase the amount of letters you use to input the town's name. Then I will decide on the name.


----------



## XenoVII

Yeah, see... when I originally made my post, it said their was 99 posts. then I put in my post. I must not have saw JabuJabul comment, so I put down: "Whoo!!!!!!! 100th person to comment!!!!!!!" Sorry if anything got weird.


----------



## JabuJabule

Glaren
Quate
Kewure
Cuyete
Liunne
Wuren
Shubine

Just brainstorming. Can't figure a town name.


----------



## Jake

Great, this new info has made me want to pick a town name now *reads through pages of thread*

Nahh, going with my original idea of Skyloft. Alright *****es, note the copyright sign down the bottom of this post? imma copyright it, so if anyone uses Skyloft as their town name. IMMA SUE YOU!!!
Don't think i will forget, it's sticky-noted on lappy.
?


----------



## JabuJabule

I was looking through Metroid Prime maps for ideas, and saw Dynamo Chamber. I like the name Dynamo. Maybe change it up a bit?

Dynam, Dyame, Dyname, Dynane, Dynome.

Have fun!


----------



## Jake

i actually like those


----------



## JabuJabule

Anyone know the word "Home" in other languages? Google Translate isn't very helpful.
I like the word Home in Czech, which is Domaci. Official spelling is Dom?c?. But both ways, it kind of looks strange...


----------



## Miss Anonymous

I started naming my towns Dystopia. It's sort of an inside joke I have with myself, 'cause the idea of the game is to live in a happy, peaceful, utopian village. Plus it sounds cool.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I want to name my town Wonderland but its one letter over, so I'm hoping for up to 10 letters per town.


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> Anyone know the word "Home" in other languages? Google Translate isn't very helpful.
> I like the word Home in Czech, which is Domaci. Official spelling is Dom?c?. But both ways, it kind of looks strange...


I knew it in Japanese, but stopped learning it last year - i'll translate it for you now.

home is pronounced home in Japanese;
i knew house, but can't remember...

---
Actually i'm pretty sure house is 'Uchi'
sounds kinda boring though,.


----------



## Himawari

Bidoof said:


> I knew it in Japanese, but stopped learning it last year - i'll translate it for you now.
> 
> home is pronounced home in Japanese;
> i knew house, but can't remember...
> 
> ---
> Actually i'm pretty sure house is 'Uchi'
> sounds kinda boring though,.



You're right. Another way to say house is "ie". But both sound lame. I'd go with the Czech Domaci.


----------



## Jake

I dont really like the name house/home in other languages


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> I dont really like the name house/home in other languages



you dont and its ok, but others do and its ok too!


----------



## JabuJabule

I just want it as a shoutout to my first town. I wonder if there's other ways of saying Home or House in different languages that I haven't heard of.


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> I just want it as a shoutout to my first town. I wonder if there's other ways of saying Home or House in different languages that I haven't heard of.



google translate it to other languages


----------



## BlueBear

I remember I called my first town 'home' because I thought that Kappn meant it literally like "where do you want to go" as in 'the beach' 'home' 'the airport' etc x_x


----------



## Jake

lol omg thats so funny

'kay so i've been going through TBT ZB lately and found these ones people have used in their Town Profiles



Spoiler



- Bayberry
- Windfall
- Rosetta
- Edohona
- Mossleaf
- Oak Leaf
- Valhalla
- Amapola
- Moontown
- Tweeg
- Falmor
- Kakariko
- Delfinos
- Mapelton
- Pikmonia
- Charm
- Aelius
- Elrue
- Laputa
- Escalus
- Fairview
- Twinleaf
- Atlanta
- Atlantis 
- Redwood
- Treetop
- Hilltown
- Polaris
- Leafville
- Mossberg
- Darkwood


----------



## DJYosh

I remember my first town being called 'Hueville', and my current town is called 'Patapon'. I have a little picture of a patapon warrior for my flag, though it is a badly drawn.


----------



## JabuJabule

Bidoof said:


> google translate it to other languages



That's what I did do...


----------



## Keenan

I'm going to name my new City Folk town Pine Bay, so I'll probably do the same for my 3DS town. I really like that name.


----------



## Jake

Pine Bay sounds good, i like


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Pine Bay sounds good, i like


I hope to have a pond with pine trees surrounding it so the name makes sense. Also, it's more creative than my old town names, where I use the town I actually live in for my town name. I really like it.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, pine bay sounds really nice, not only verbally, but graphically, just saying it in my head makes a nice place come to mind


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

DJYosh said:


> I remember my first town being called 'Hueville', and my current town is called 'Patapon'. I have a little picture of a patapon warrior for my flag, though it is a badly drawn.



your my hero!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I just thought of a perfect name!
Pea Nice

Welcome to the town of Pea Nice!
Pea Nice to your neighbors, and they will Pea Nice to you
We will all Pea Nice to our guests!
Pea Nice everyone!

XD


Let's take a trip to Pea Nice
Where is nan from? Pea Nice
Where would you like to go? Pea Nice
I am the mayor of Pea Nice!

XD

Ok, I'm done, I'll stop =)


----------



## Jake

I actually like it when they name them humorous things. I think it was Sock who made that video, and he was in a town named diarrhoea and when you drank the coffee it would be like "something something.... this must be the wonderful taste of Diarrhoea!" quiet humorous


----------



## BlueBear

I actually read through this thread and was having a read of the names. My 3 favourites were; Aroura, Amaya(the poster said it means night rain), and Pine Bay (which has been mentioned twice now and seems to be quite popular)


----------



## Jake

KEENAN YOU MAKE ME WANNA USE PINE BAY AS MY TOWNS NAME


But srsly, i already copyrighted skyloft x)


----------



## Nayyru

haha xD Skyloft! I not once thought of that. But recently ive been restarting all towns and calling them all Labrynna


----------



## Jake

Eh, thats alright i guess


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> Eh, thats alright i guess



Eh, i guess so is Skyloft... its allright as well...
i respect your name you have chosen, but if it came threw my head, it would of been on the back burner.


----------



## Jake

lol.


I copyrighted Skyloft so no takey


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

thats fine, i donno if you would of had much of a fight over it anyway


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> I copyrighted Skyloft so no takey


Not bad. Imma steal it. Luckily there's no copyright.


----------



## Jake

Keenan said:


> Not bad. Imma steal it. Luckily there's no copyright.



are you sure about that?

idc if Sock put it as it's not copyrighted, if you steal it i will actually take you to court. I seriously will.


----------



## meerkat99

I'm torn between:

Narnia
Heaven
Haven
Azalea
Pine bay
Amayra
Rosewood
Hogwarts
Hogsmead
Haruka 
Oaktown
Kyori

I can't decide...


----------



## jonsketchupbottle

sleepingsickness said:


> Hogwarts
> 
> c:



I named my WW town that!


----------



## jonsketchupbottle

My CF town is called Jomber (it is a mix of my name, Amber, and my husband's name, Jon).

Other names are:
29 Palms
London
Rowling
Paradise


----------



## Keenan

^ I like 29 Palms a lot. I've never liked having numbers in usernames/towns, but it works really well.


----------



## Cherrypie

I am going to name my town Rosewood. I just like it so much! (Thanks to the person who suggested it on this thread _ages_ ago!). I am going to make my town full of golden roses, or roses at least and customise my town to red, green and white.


----------



## Gandalf

Hocotate - the planet from pikmin (anyone remember wiifolderjosh's ACCF videos?).

I don't know really, lots of good names in this thread, I might nick one


----------



## unique

SPARTA


----------



## JKDOS

Here are two names I've used that I've liked

Plotonia (Plue-tone-ia)
Hongkong

I also had a town called Tree vill or something. and, my very first animal crossing town name, was, METROID!


----------



## Nicole.

Raindrop
Sundale
Candylane

Can't think of anything else!


----------



## JKDOS

Would anyone be interested in a town name generator / random town name chooser?


----------



## Jake

i doubt it


----------



## RisingSun

traceguy said:


> Would anyone be interested in a town name generator / random town name chooser?



No, not really...although I am still trying to decide what to name it.  I may let my husband do it again, since he did such a bang up job on my CF town (rolls eyes here).


----------



## JabuJabule

RisingSun said:


> No, not really...although I am still trying to decide what to name it.  I may let my husband do it again, since he did such a bang up job on my CF town (rolls eyes here).



What'd he name it? o.o


----------



## RisingSun

Corn Cob


----------



## JabuJabule

Oh o.o
Well...there's plenty of time to think of one better!


----------



## Rover AC

I'm thinking Kanoko or Animal Village


----------



## Tsutarja

I use traverse from Kingdom Hearts. It fits perfectly.
I also use a website for random-city namer, forgot the name though I will edit if I remember


----------



## Odette

Possibly Floaroma Town


----------



## unique

Odette said:


> Possibly Floaroma Town



oooh now that i think about it pokemon had some pretty good town/city names: 

sunnyshore, lilycove, eterna, cherrygrove, pacifidlog, olivine, petalburg, mahogany, pastoria etc. 

beautiful names.. but i can only choose one ==;;


----------



## BlueBear

I'm naming mine Pine Bay.
Read it on this thread a while ago and fell in love with it!


----------



## froggy

Animal island!


----------



## BroccliManRob

My brother named his town "_Calamar_" in Animal Crossing Wild World and City Folk. I would always name my town "_Joe Mama_" but this time around I want to name my town something more serious. I thought a tropical themed town name would go nicely to the music, any suggestions?


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Zooworld
Oceania
Nintendo
Treetops
America


----------



## Lyla

I'm naming my town what I always name it. Kinopot. When I first got the game I typed in a bunch of letters and that is what came out of it, I really like it.


----------



## JabuJabule

I need help with a town name, guys! I want it to sound knightly, and royal! Think of Sterling and Knox!

Any ideas? Please please PLEASE, and thank you very much!


----------



## Jake

Go through this thread.
The games release isn't for a while, so there's no need for you to be stressing atm


----------



## JabuJabule

I did look through it. -_-

And I know, but it just makes me feel secure about myself and everything.


----------



## tsukune_713

im thinking of naming my town either Surferio (the name i used in CF) or Shigure (which means autumn rain in Japanese)


----------



## JabuJabule

Dagonete...I really like it. It sounds royal and knightly. I might edit a bit.


----------



## Volvagia

JabuJabule said:


> I need help with a town name, guys! I want it to sound knightly, and royal! Think of Sterling and Knox!
> 
> Any ideas? Please please PLEASE, and thank you very much!




Try a town name generator online. They always inspire me   Some are horrible, but I find okay ones and tweak them to make em perfect


----------



## JabuJabule

Draglow. Dragone.

I really like these two. Even though one is just Dragon with an E...


----------



## Volvagia

JabuJabule said:


> Draglow. Dragone.
> 
> I really like these two. Even though one is just Dragon with an E...



Draglow sounds really cool  Love it


----------



## jabbahut123

i like to name it just animal


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

i just came up with some food related names

BQQ Land *
Steaknia
Cheeseia
*=Copyrighted


----------



## broadwaythecat

Well, I don't have a 3ds, so is it playable on dsi?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

lookyhooky said:


> Well, I don't have a 3ds, so is it playable on dsi?



Nope. 3DS game cards won't fit in any of the previous DSes. However, the 3DS has backwards compatibility, so it can fit DS game cards.

Hope this helped!


----------



## JabuJabule

Don't people understand that the 3DS is a completely new system?? Damn.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Oz,Tampa,NewYork,Perfect Town,Perfect Town,Mordor,Narnia,
Neverland,Forks,Maro,Kakariko,Hyrule,Ordon,and Clock


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Or name it after yourself if you have a short enough name
P.S. Bidoff Really LOVIN Sykloft


----------



## PapaNer

Hah, decided to join just to add my town name.  I'm going with Czerub (Chair-ubb).  Kinda like how Czech is (Check).  Just thought of it running through these pages.


----------



## donut256

I'm planning on naming my town either Forks or Socks.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I think I'm going to name my town Hyrule.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Anything that comes to my mind once I start playing that isn't a town in some game will be fine by me.


----------



## EleanorACPlayer

Sunville
Suntown
(Your name/nickname)ville/town
Belltown
Fruitville
(Your city name)


----------



## EleanorACPlayer

Sunville
Suntown
(Your name/nickname)ville/town
Belltown
Fruitville
Nookville
Nooktown
AC Town
(Your fave colour)ville/town
Happytown
Happyville
Smiletown
Smileville
Roseville
Pansytown
Tulipville
Cosmostown
Rockville

Hope this helped!


----------



## JabuJabule

Don't you know the limit is 8 characters?


----------



## Superpenguin

I am going to mix it up a bit, I never name my town the same thing, I think I want to name my town after something I want to have iin my town like a certain decoration.


----------



## Barbara

I will call my Animal Crossing 3DS town Florida.


----------



## JabuJabule

I might name my town Windfall, from Wind Waker...


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh how I wish this series allotted more space.  I've always had this problem in Harvest Moon and countless other games as well. However, at the same time, smaller names intrigue me. To make the most of the space I try to avoid adding 'city,' 'town,' 'ville,' or other additions. It takes away from the place's uniqueness and adds unnecessary characters (sometimes). Others it works quite well. Anyway, I just think of words that have some sort of ring to them or would seem to be a good fit for telling a story or creating a specific theme. Even throwing random letters together gets you somewhere.  

A few ideas I've whipped together:

Scenic
Enchante
Sagewood
Starset
LeMode
Fairview
Izmadi
Timolo
Sabbioso
Belleway
Bluebell ( This sounds like it would do better as a character name ._.; )
BayouBay
Bay View
Harmony
GoldOaks (or Gold Oak)
Atomos
OakPoint
Tallasar
Hoole
Marrian

...that's all I have for now. I think I like Timolo and Enchante the best. 
*edit:* forgive me if I used a previously mentioned idea. D:


----------



## amped4jr88

I think I will name it paradise so when you arrive the characters will say "Welcome to Paradise" haha idk


----------



## SockHead

Mairmalade said:


> Oh how I wish this series allotted more space.  I've always had this problem in Harvest Moon and countless other games as well. However, at the same time, smaller names intrigue me. To make the most of the space I try to avoid adding 'city,' 'town,' 'ville,' or other additions. It takes away from the place's uniqueness and adds unnecessary characters (sometimes). Others it works quite well. Anyway, I just think of words that have some sort of ring to them or would seem to be a good fit for telling a story or creating a specific theme. Even throwing random letters together gets you somewhere.
> 
> A few ideas I've whipped together:
> 
> Scenic
> Enchante
> Sagewood
> Starset
> LeMode
> Fairview
> Izmadi
> Timolo
> Sabbioso
> Belleway
> Bluebell ( This sounds like it would do better as a character name ._.; )
> BayouBay
> Bay View
> Harmony
> GoldOaks (or Gold Oak)
> Atomos
> OakPoint
> Tallasar
> Hoole
> Marrian
> 
> ...that's all I have for now. I think I like Timolo and Enchante the best.
> *edit:* forgive me if I used a previously mentioned idea. D:



Thank you so much, I've decided thanks to you. Gold Oak sounds AWESOME.


----------



## RisingSun

Right now I am watching Criminal Minds (TV show) and thought the name Quantico sounded like it might be interesting.  Not sure if I would go with that though...I probably won't be a Criminal Minds fan forever


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I will name my town: Oakhill


----------



## LemonCupcake

At Wild World I would always name my town Bayside or Verona(From The Sims 2 Veronaville XD)...
While at Gamecube I would always name it Chestnut :b...
I thought about Bayside but it would be too boring......
So how about......Hanamori(Flower Forest) or maybe Hana no Mori(If there is enough space)?


----------



## Paint

Caliburn
Reedwood
Lakeview
Savannah

All I can think of right now


----------



## Juicebox

The Dock (for those who want a simple name)
The Maze (if you have a crazy layout)
Upside
HowlHill
Big Tree


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> The Dock (for those who want a simple name)
> The Maze (if you have a crazy layout)
> Upside
> HowlHill
> Big Tree


LOL I like The Maze.


----------



## Winona

I'll name my city "Tottori". I looked up some japanese cities and found this one. It sounds so cute and reminds me of My Neighbor Totoro!


----------



## Juicebox

Winona said:


> I'll name my city "Tottori". I looked up some japanese cities and found this one. It sounds so cute and reminds me of My Neighbor Totoro!


I hope this doesn't offend you, and I don't see why it would. But I think Winona sounds like a really nice name for a really nice town. It just sounds so fluid and free!


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> I hope this doesn't offend you, and I don't see why it would. But I think Winona sounds like a really nice name for a really nice town. It just sounds so fluid and free!



Yeah, Winona sounds really nice!


----------



## Winona

It actually is a Native American name! That might be the reason why it sounds "free" to you! 
The actress' name of Kim in the movie "Edward Scissorhands" is Winona Ryder. I love that movie and she is so pretty, that's why I use her name.


----------



## Juicebox

Winona said:


> It actually is a Native American name! That might be the reason why it sounds "free" to you!
> The actress' name of Kim in the movie "Edward Scissorhands" is Winona Ryder. I love that movie and she is so pretty, that's why I use her name.


Haha! I agree. And knew that someone was named Winona, but I couldn't put my finger on it.
I thought of more names:
Cat cry
MiniCity
Closeby (in homage to Faraway from the original Animal Crossing)
UrsaUrsa


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I think I might do Olivine or Searidge 
others which are free for anyone to use:
WindyBay
PlumWood
Sunset
Lockwood
Galevill
Seaside


----------



## Mairmalade

FaroreGrimm said:


> I think I might do Olivine or Searidge
> others which are free for anyone to use:
> WindyBay
> PlumWood
> Sunset
> Lockwood
> Galevill
> Seaside



Oh, I like PlumWood! The word plum just has this ring to it that I like. Or maybe that's just because I like plums?


----------



## Iced_Holly

Don't know if anyone's thought of this one, though I wouldn't be surprised, but I think Redwood would be a good name. I also like something with 'Bell' in the name.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Special Operative Blaire said:


> Don't know if anyone's thought of this one, though I wouldn't be surprised, but I think Redwood would be a good name. I also like something with 'Bell' in the name.



Perhaps the town name BellTree?


----------



## Klainette

Well... I'm kinda on a Glee kick right now so I bet I'll end up naming it Lima xD My Wii town is Chicago so I might as well keep up the 'real place' naming theme.


----------



## cutepixie88

I'm planning to name mine something Japanese. I'm not too sure what yet though. :/ Maybe Tengoku (Means heaven/paradise in Japanese)


----------



## AmenFashion

I'll probably take one of my two previous town names.
Since GC, I've always used either Seaworld or Gan?che.
Lol I have no idea why, but I've always loved those.
Maybe, MAYBE, I'll use something brand new for a new era, lol.


----------



## Haihappen

I will name mine Shandora!
After the golden, ancient city from One Piece.


----------



## Anna

Faraway is always my town name so thats how it will have to stay


----------



## froggy27

I want to call mine Wonderland, so I can have a matching character called Alice, but that's too long unless they scrap the limit (i hope so!) so maybe...
oooh- OwlCity! (because i love owls, not the band btw)
or frogland?


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I want to make a tribute to the hunger games so i will call my town Primrose


----------



## Nicole.

K.K. Guitar said:


> I want to make a tibute to the hunger games so i will call my town Primrose



I like the name primrose!


----------



## froggy27

K.K. Guitar said:


> I want to make a tibute to the hunger games so i will call my town Primrose



I love the Hunger Games! 
Primrose is a cute name


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Yeah it is!  and it sounds better then Katnissia or something like that


----------



## froggy27

K.K. Guitar said:


> Yeah it is!  and it sounds better then Katnissia or something like that


U could call it Panem, but I still like Primrose too! x


----------



## Treasu(red)

Oh my gosh! Hahahaha. I did a brainstorm a few weeks ago and decided my char name was going to be Primrose! So epic!! 
My town name is gonna be Banchory. It's got nostalgia from a real place my family used to go.
I love you fellow animal crossing lovers :3


----------



## Mairmalade

froggy27 said:


> U could call it Panem, but I still like Primrose too! x



Or name your town Panem and your character Primrose.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Nah, i'm a boy so i wont be called primrose, Haha!


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

It would be super awesome if they increased the 8 character limit to like 10 but i accumulated some option while reading through this thread and gave myself a few as well

Historia
Hyrule(A bit overused though)
Skyloft(Loved Skyward Sword but idk it isn't a town in the sky)
Victoria(Aussie aussie aussie XD)
Mercedes
Harmonia
Scarlett
Azure
Alzea
Blisse(one letter off from Blissey hehe)
Pimptown
Tribute
Unmasked
Nekomimi
Tetris
Owl City(hurray for sweet music)
Hidden(You know like, hidden village in LoZ Twilight Princess... Geddit? No? Damn...)

If we could have more letters...
Splendour
Rendezvous
Masquerade
Wonderland
Musicland(vocaloid alice in wonderland parody)
Matroshka(bestest vocaloid song EVAR)
Missaydes(my own anonymous name )


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras

I called mine Iceland, for some reason. I think I'll name mine something foreign. Like a Sigur R?s album.


----------



## Mairmalade

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> It would be super awesome if they increased the 8 character limit to like 10 but i accumulated some option while reading through this thread and gave myself a few as well
> 
> Harmonia



Did you nab that one from Animal Parade by chance?  If there's anything the Harvest Moon installments did right on the Wii it was the style of that town. <3

Nice names. I'm really liking Azure and Skyloft.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

Mairmalade said:


> Did you nab that one from Animal Parade by chance?  If there's anything the Harvest Moon installments did right on the Wii it was the style of that town. <3
> 
> Nice names. I'm really liking Azure and Skyloft.



Uhm, surprisingly, no, I've never played Harvest Moon. Just coincidence ;P


----------



## Jake

Mairmalade said:


> Did you nab that one from Animal Parade by chance?  If there's anything the Harvest Moon installments did right on the Wii it was the style of that town. <3
> 
> Nice names. I'm really liking Azure and Skyloft.



Soz, Skyloft is taken, and I will sue you

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Idea-Thread&p=1233787&viewfull=1#post1233787


----------



## Mairmalade

Bidoof said:


> Soz, Skyloft is taken, and I will sue you
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Idea-Thread&p=1233787&viewfull=1#post1233787



No need to throw legal claims at me, I swear! D: I already have my town/character names chosen.
(and it isn't Skyloft)


----------



## mattmagician

Most of my towns were named Mytown, but I'm thinking that'll change this time. Last time I had a town named Mytown I was 15? 
We'll see what comes to me. :> 
Maybe Minoru (Truth) or Moriko (Forest Child).


----------



## Jake

Mairmalade said:


> No need to throw legal claims at me, I swear! D: I already have my town/character names chosen.
> (and it isn't Skyloft)



ok thx 4 bein' considerate! xx


----------



## Skye

I was thinking along the lines of Solaria because it sounded pretty~
My other choices are Styria (from Final Fantasy XIII) or Salem. I've always liked the name Salem because of Sabrina the Teenage Witch x3 I'm still thinking of others but I do know mine's gonna start with an S o3o


----------



## JabuJabule

I don't wanna name my town Windfall anymore. I need ideas. D:


----------



## Rinny

Maybe you could try something that projects your interests, fetishes, or objectives? (I named my town Booty, which projects one of _my_ fetishes...)


----------



## JabuJabule

Oh lord...XD
I like drawing, Zelda and AC. But I want something original.


----------



## Bulbadragon

My town in CF is called Wolfview... I don't remember the name of my GC town. I'll probably go with Echo or Forlorn. Maybe Harmonia. I like those names. I wish I could come up with something completely original... I'l brainstorm closer to release date.


----------



## Wyveria

instead of Nekomori, i'm probably going to name my town either Paradori (paradise+mori) or Matahari (Malay for The Sun).


----------



## BelleApple

My town names have always kinda sucked (lovetown, funtown, etc.) but I have towns on the DS called Fantasia, Panem (HUNGER GAMES!) and Paradiso.

I'd like to have a Japanese kind of name for my 3DS town


----------



## BelleApple

K.K. Guitar said:


> I want to make a tribute to the hunger games so i will call my town Primrose



Clever  My town on the DS was called Panem... haha. I had another town called The Seam, since District 12 wouldn't fit


----------



## Ozzie

I will name my town "Koholint" (from Zelda: Links awakening). I'm loving that game and the sound of its name. I'll try to make the wind fish's egg as my townflag too. Maybe there is a Yoshis egg as town-object which you can change the color to pink 

If the island is getting an extra name I'll go with "Cianwood" (from Pokemon:Gold/Silver)


----------



## Princess

Compton.


----------



## BellGreen

I would call it a name from ANOTHER game


----------



## froggy27

JabuJabule said:


> Oh lord...XD
> I like drawing, Zelda and AC. But I want something original.



Maybe... oh, pencilvania is nice for art, but its way too long 
Doodle? idk... penlet? pencilet? sorry, I know these aren't very creative xD


----------



## JabuJabule

Pencilet? I'm sorry, you just made my day. LOL. <3

Doodle sounds interesting though. I might twist and turn it into something new. Hopefully I have a lead. Thanks!


----------



## JabuJabule

Alright, I found a better one.

Going back on Domaci, the Czech word for Home, I thought of Domaki. But that sounds a bit...Japanese? I don't like it much. Anyone wanna help?


----------



## LilyElizabeth

_Hiya  My main three are

- Clover
- Crystal
- LilyPad

Not sure which one I'm gonna go with yet but those are the main ones! _


----------



## Winona

JabuJabule said:


> Alright, I found a better one.
> 
> Going back on Domaci, the Czech word for Home, I thought of Domaki. But that sounds a bit...Japanese? I don't like it much. Anyone wanna help?



Domaki sounds so cute! It really looks like Japanese at first glance.

I will name my town Totori. I googled for japanese towns and cities and found this one. It sounds like Totoro from My Neighbour Totoro and also quite sweet.


----------



## Toeto

Maybe I go with Freckles because I got a lot of them this summer.


----------



## froggy27

Winona said:


> Domaki sounds so cute! It really looks like Japanese at first glance.
> 
> I will name my town Totori. I googled for japanese towns and cities and found this one. It sounds like Totoro from My Neighbour Totoro and also quite sweet.



YES! Totoro, my fave film! xD


----------



## Toeto

Maybe I call it 'Sirens', after one of my favorite music groups Sleeping with Sirens.


----------



## Fennec

I know I'm going to have my character Ester, who is part bird. However, I am uncertain what the town name will be. It was Never in AC:CF. But I might change it to Nevermor. Any opinions?


----------



## Toeto

Fennec said:


> I know I'm going to have my character Ester, who is part bird. However, I am uncertain what the town name will be. It was Never in AC:CF. But I might change it to Nevermor. Any opinions?



Wow I really love Nevermor, you should call it that!


----------



## Fennec

Toeto said:


> Wow I really love Nevermor, you should call it that!


Yeah, thanks. I think I'll go with that. It matches the fact my character will be part bird.


----------



## Mairmalade

I think I've finally decided on Enchante myself. That being said, I'll probably be undecided once I insert the game into my 3DS when the time comes.


----------



## saratoga

I think I'm going to go with Magicant for my town name. It's from one of my (other) favorite games, but I want to design my town in a way that is kind of magical-esque. I want to wear that witch hat and have everything in that kind of theme


----------



## Winona

saratoga said:


> I think I'm going to go with Magicant for my town name. It's from one of my (other) favorite games, but I want to design my town in a way that is kind of magical-esque. I want to wear that witch hat and have everything in that kind of theme


May I please visit you around Halloween?  That sounds so cool, really, Halloween is my most favourite day of the year because I love horror movies and so on. Everyone calls me witch because I have red hair. So your imagination of your dream town sounds like home to me, haha.


----------



## bilvy

i always try to come up with a good reference to something. my wild world town is called Skaro, which is planet of the daleks!

i'm considering something like prospit, derse or skaia for 3ds, for a little homestuck referencing ;o; but i still haven't found a town name i REALLY love.


----------



## saratoga

Winona said:


> May I please visit you around Halloween?  That sounds so cool, really, Halloween is my most favourite day of the year because I love horror movies and so on. Everyone calls me witch because I have red hair. So your imagination of your dream town sounds like home to me, haha.



Absolutely  Honestly I have been waiting for a game like this so I could make my dreamtown a reality


----------



## Mairmalade

saratoga said:


> Absolutely  Honestly I have been waiting for a game like this so I could make my dreamtown a reality



Ooooh, me too. <3 I absolutely love Halloween. This theme sounds like so much fun


----------



## monkE

Woodfall seems like a cool town name to me.. Majora's Mask reference, too! ^_^


----------



## Fennec

Mairmalade said:


> I think I've finally decided on Enchante myself. That being said, I'll probably be undecided once I insert the game into my 3DS when the time comes.


I'm curious, are you familiar with the myth of the Encatados? They're magical shape-shifting dolphins that live in a place called Encante and you reminded me of it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Fennec said:


> I'm curious, are you familiar with the myth of the Encatados? They're magical shape-shifting dolphins that live in a place called Encante and you reminded me of it.



The river-dwelling spirits? Yes, I'm familiar with the myth. My choice of name didn't come from that, sadly. D:


----------



## Fennec

Mairmalade said:


> I think I've finally decided on Enchante myself. That being said, I'll probably be undecided once I insert the game into my 3DS when the time comes.





Mairmalade said:


> The river-dwelling spirits? Yes, I'm familiar with the myth. My choice of name didn't come from that, sadly. D:


That's cool, anyways. I like it.


----------



## Feraligator

I've named my previous towns:
Dream
Monto
Mololta
Rodville
Treetop
Dilvil

...I think I'll stick with Dilvil since it's my favourite.


----------



## Mint

I'm probably going to name my town Obsidian.
I like the way it sounds and it reminds me of the coloured-themed town names in Pokemon.


----------



## Cevan

I think I'll probably name my town Decalburg if the character limit is at least 9 characters. Just in case you're wondering why I'd name it this, Decalburg is the main town in Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Juicebox

I've decided that I'm not going to name my town Juicebox because it won't really fit the Japanese village theme that I'm going for. Instead, I'm going to name my character Juicebox and give my town a prettier name. I've narrowed it down to these 5:

Tanpopo (which means dandelion)
Hiwakaki (means new day)
Kinocage (tree shadow)
Moyashi ( sprout)
Kusoruto (grass route)

Tell me which you think is the best!


----------



## tsukune_713

Juicebox said:


> I've decided that I'm not going to name my town Juicebox because it won't really fit the Japanese village theme that I'm going for. Instead, I'm going to name my character Juicebox and give my town a prettier name. I've narrowed it down to these 5:
> 
> Tanpopo (which means dandelion)
> Hiwakaki (means new day)
> Kinocage (tree shadow)
> Moyashi ( sprout)
> Kusoruto (grass route)
> 
> Tell me which you think is the best!



i like moyashi 
im going for a Japanese theme town too 
im naming mine Shigure (autumn rain) ^.^


----------



## Juicebox

tsukune_713 said:


> i like moyashi
> im going for a Japanese theme town too
> im naming mine Shigure (autumn rain) ^.^


Ooh... pretty!

And I think I will go with Moyashi. It kind of lines up with the tree growing with my town and stuff!


----------



## tsukune_713

Juicebox said:


> Ooh... pretty!
> 
> And I think I will go with Moyashi. It kind of lines up with the tree growing with my town and stuff!



thanks 
that sounds like it would


----------



## revika

I'll be naming mine Ecruteak after the town in Johto since I love pokemon just as much. :3


----------



## Sloan

I am still undecided as to what I should name my town... I was thinking either Bellfax or Whimsica (like whimsical). I guess it depends on where I decide to take the feeling of my town!


----------



## Villager Fan

Something Italian maybe.

Sapone (soap)
Scogliera (cliff)
Vezzoso (charming)
Affetto (affection)
Cigno (swan)
Cristallo (crystal)
Ardente (passionate)
Anima (soul)


----------



## Juicebox

Villager Fan said:


> Something Italian maybe.
> 
> Sapone (soap)
> Scogliera (cliff)
> Vezzoso (charming)
> Affetto (affection)
> Cigno (swan)
> Cristallo (crystal)
> Ardente (passionate)
> Anima (soul)



I think that Cigno and Vezzoso sound the most like actual towns.


----------



## Cherrypie

I was originally going with Rosewood, but now I am going to go with Japanese flower names!  Each flower means different things and it would be great to have my flag to be a drawing of a flower! :3 I went and found quite a lot that I like! I need you guys to help me pick which one please!  I also want to use the Japanese writing of the name for paths! 

椿 Tsubaki (How I will pronounce it: Tis-oo-back-ee) it means in love (red camelia flower) or longing (white camelia flower)
四つ葉の Yotsuba (Yot-soo-ba) it means lucky and it is a four leaf clover
紫陽花 Ajisai (Aj- iss-say) it means pride and is a Hydrangea flower
百合 Suzuran/Yuri (Soo-zoorin or Yoo-ree) it means sweet and is a Spider Lily
マグノリア Magunoria (Mag-oo-nor-eea) it means natural and is a Magnolia flower. I like the sound of this one, but it's name is 1 too long  Let's hope for longer names!
雛芥子 Hinageshi (Hin-agesh-ee) it means fun and loving and is a red poppy. Same problem as above.
芥子 Keshi (Kesh-ee) it means success and is a yellow poppy
and Benibara (Ben-ibar-ra) it means love and is a red rose.

So what do you think? I really appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## LemonCupcake

Cherrypie said:


> I was originally going with Rosewood, but now I am going to go with Japanese flower names!  Each flower means different things and it would be great to have my flag to be a drawing of a flower! :3 I went and found quite a lot that I like! I need you guys to help me pick which one please!  I also want to use the Japanese writing of the name for paths!
> 
> 椿 Tsubaki (How I will pronounce it: Tis-oo-back-ee) it means in love (red camelia flower) or longing (white camelia flower)
> 四つ葉の Yotsuba (Yot-soo-ba) it means lucky and it is a four leaf clover
> 紫陽花 Ajisai (Aj- iss-say) it means pride and is a Hydrangea flower
> 百合 Suzuran/Yuri (Soo-zoorin or Yoo-ree) it means sweet and is a Spider Lily
> マグノリア Magunoria (Mag-oo-nor-eea) it means natural and is a Magnolia flower. I like the sound of this one, but it's name is 1 too long  Let's hope for longer names!
> 雛芥子 Hinageshi (Hin-agesh-ee) it means fun and loving and is a red poppy. Same problem as above.
> 芥子 Keshi (Kesh-ee) it means success and is a yellow poppy
> and Benibara (Ben-ibar-ra) it means love and is a red rose.
> 
> So what do you think? I really appreciate your thoughts!


I love all your town names,but my favourite is Magunoria!Let's just hope the town names are longer!


----------



## Ozzie

Cherrypie said:


> I was originally going with Rosewood, but now I am going to go with Japanese flower names!  Each flower means different things and it would be great to have my flag to be a drawing of a flower! :3 I went and found quite a lot that I like! I need you guys to help me pick which one please!  I also want to use the Japanese writing of the name for paths!
> 
> 椿 Tsubaki (How I will pronounce it: Tis-oo-back-ee) it means in love (red camelia flower) or longing (white camelia flower)
> 四つ葉の Yotsuba (Yot-soo-ba) it means lucky and it is a four leaf clover
> 紫陽花 Ajisai (Aj- iss-say) it means pride and is a Hydrangea flower
> 百合 Suzuran/Yuri (Soo-zoorin or Yoo-ree) it means sweet and is a Spider Lily
> マグノリア Magunoria (Mag-oo-nor-eea) it means natural and is a Magnolia flower. I like the sound of this one, but it's name is 1 too long  Let's hope for longer names!
> 雛芥子 Hinageshi (Hin-agesh-ee) it means fun and loving and is a red poppy. Same problem as above.
> 芥子 Keshi (Kesh-ee) it means success and is a yellow poppy
> and Benibara (Ben-ibar-ra) it means love and is a red rose.
> 
> So what do you think? I really appreciate your thoughts!



Ilike Suzuran  plus the Spider Lily looks cool (had to google it though  )


----------



## Juicebox

Cherrypie said:


> I was originally going with Rosewood, but now I am going to go with Japanese flower names!  Each flower means different things and it would be great to have my flag to be a drawing of a flower! :3 I went and found quite a lot that I like! I need you guys to help me pick which one please!  I also want to use the Japanese writing of the name for paths!
> 
> 椿 Tsubaki (How I will pronounce it: Tis-oo-back-ee) it means in love (red camelia flower) or longing (white camelia flower)
> 四つ葉の Yotsuba (Yot-soo-ba) it means lucky and it is a four leaf clover
> 紫陽花 Ajisai (Aj- iss-say) it means pride and is a Hydrangea flower
> 百合 Suzuran/Yuri (Soo-zoorin or Yoo-ree) it means sweet and is a Spider Lily
> マグノリア Magunoria (Mag-oo-nor-eea) it means natural and is a Magnolia flower. I like the sound of this one, but it's name is 1 too long  Let's hope for longer names!
> 雛芥子 Hinageshi (Hin-agesh-ee) it means fun and loving and is a red poppy. Same problem as above.
> 芥子 Keshi (Kesh-ee) it means success and is a yellow poppy
> and Benibara (Ben-ibar-ra) it means love and is a red rose.
> 
> So what do you think? I really appreciate your thoughts!



I think Yotsuba could go with a cool theme. In the museum, perhaps you could have a four leaf clover room! The flag  could look pretty cool too.


----------



## tsukune_713

Cherrypie said:


> I was originally going with Rosewood, but now I am going to go with Japanese flower names!  Each flower means different things and it would be great to have my flag to be a drawing of a flower! :3 I went and found quite a lot that I like! I need you guys to help me pick which one please!  I also want to use the Japanese writing of the name for paths!
> 
> 椿 Tsubaki (How I will pronounce it: Tis-oo-back-ee) it means in love (red camelia flower) or longing (white camelia flower)
> 四つ葉の Yotsuba (Yot-soo-ba) it means lucky and it is a four leaf clover
> 紫陽花 Ajisai (Aj- iss-say) it means pride and is a Hydrangea flower
> 百合 Suzuran/Yuri (Soo-zoorin or Yoo-ree) it means sweet and is a Spider Lily
> マグノリア Magunoria (Mag-oo-nor-eea) it means natural and is a Magnolia flower. I like the sound of this one, but it's name is 1 too long  Let's hope for longer names!
> 雛芥子 Hinageshi (Hin-agesh-ee) it means fun and loving and is a red poppy. Same problem as above.
> 芥子 Keshi (Kesh-ee) it means success and is a yellow poppy
> and Benibara (Ben-ibar-ra) it means love and is a red rose.
> 
> So what do you think? I really appreciate your thoughts!



i like Hinegashi the most but i also like Suzuran is my number 2 ^.6
im doing a simular thing, im naming my town Shigure (means autumn rain) and im going to try to make an autumn tree in the rain for my flag lol


----------



## Cherrypie

Hmm... Everyone is suggesting different things. Personally I like Tsubaki, but all of them I would be happy to go with. :3 I also like Magunoria, but it is one too long and I don't really like the Japanese characters it represents. I like the meaning of Hinageshi (fun and loving), Ajisai (pride) and Suzuran (sweet), but I also like the idea of doing four leaf clovers with Yotsuba... Hmmm... Does anyone like Tsubaki (I like the Japanese character too)? I like the sound of it! :3 And I am 'In love' with this game!


----------



## froggy27

Cherrypie said:


> Hmm... Everyone is suggesting different things. Personally I like Tsubaki, but all of them I would be happy to go with. :3 I also like Magunoria, but it is one too long and I don't really like the Japanese characters it represents. I like the meaning of Hinageshi (fun and loving), Ajisai (pride) and Suzuran (sweet), but I also like the idea of doing four leaf clovers with Yotsuba... Hmmm... Does anyone like Tsubaki (I like the Japanese character too)? I like the sound of it! :3 And I am 'In love' with this game!



I like ajisai the best 
I love your idea of writing path names in japanese on the paths!  you could call the paths after different flowers or trees that are actually in the game, then line the path with that flower/ tree! x3


----------



## Mairmalade

froggy27 said:


> I like ajisai the best
> I love your idea of writing path names in japanese on the paths!  you could call the paths after different flowers or trees that are actually in the game, then line the path with that flower/ tree! x3



Oh, that's a cute idea. With all the new town decor you could even section off an area or two for a special relaxing garden. :3


----------



## Lyssa

Magunoria/Magnolia is a beautiful name!!!  

I used to name towns "Twilight" :3 I thought that was cool! Ever since I played Fatal Frame though, my town has ALWAYS been Obscura (after the "Camera Obscura") I'm HOOKED on that name and I used it for my WW town and my CF town ever since!! I also plan to use it on one of my towns for 3DS! ^^ I might make the other one Twilight XD No sense in having 2 Obscuras.


----------



## RisingSun

I love LOTR...I think I may name my town Lolorien


----------



## Tammyface

Woohoo my first post ever 
Anyways, I thought I was such a genius for coming up with "Rosewood" because it sounds like a such a pretty town name.. but then I discovered SO many people thought of it too! Like literally everyone! I want something more original xD

Here are a few of my suggestions then, these ones are Italian cities/provinces/regions (so pretty sounding!):
Amaria
Imperia
Catania
Pavia
Caserta
Verona
Padova
Umbria
Varese

And some random gibberish that possibly sounds nice or unique!
Asden
Balinco
Fellenra
Kottamo
Lenrall
Palliro
Pennarue
Stellen
Ukala

Well, this is super long... hope you enjoy haha


----------



## Juicebox

Tammyface said:


> Woohoo my first post ever
> Anyways, I thought I was such a genius for coming up with "Rosewood" because it sounds like a such a pretty town name.. but then I discovered SO many people thought of it too! Like literally everyone! I want something more original xD
> 
> Here are a few of my suggestions then, these ones are Italian cities/provinces/regions (so pretty sounding!):
> Amaria
> Imperia
> Catania
> Pavia
> Caserta
> Verona
> Padova
> Umbria
> Varese
> 
> And some random gibberish that possibly sounds nice or unique!
> Asden
> Balinco
> Fellenra
> Kottamo
> Lenrall
> Palliro
> Pennarue
> Stellen
> Ukala
> 
> Well, this is super long... hope you enjoy haha



I adore Verona, but bare in mind that people are going to make a connection between Romeo and Juliet. For some people this is good, for some it's bad, just something to point out.


----------



## Tammyface

Juicebox said:


> I adore Verona, but bare in mind that people are going to make a connection between Romeo and Juliet. For some people this is good, for some it's bad, just something to point out.


Haha, I didn't even remember that... last time I read Romeo and Juliet was for class three years ago  I apologize to anyone if any of the names have some weird connection that I wasn't aware of ^_^;


----------



## Bulbadragon

I started a new town on my friend's copy of Wild World. I named it Trashcan. I like it, it's unique (or so I think).


----------



## Cherrypie

I think I might settle with Tsubaki if we are only allowed under 8 and Magunoria if we are allowed 9!


----------



## Mairmalade

That's something I always wished Animal Crossing allowed. More character space for town names.  I mean, I can understand the unique simplicity of eight...but some names are just so hard to pass up. D:


----------



## DonutCannon

I personally enjoy simple names.

Cyar
Ruat
Qwut
Guup
Dyem

Nevermind. These names suck. Except for Qwut. Qwut is awesome. How would that even be pronounced. Let's try again but this time with bigger words.

ROUND 2

Moraine
Goldwood
Sunfall
Upward
Pancakes

QWUT IS STILL THE WINNER


----------



## Juicebox

DonutCannon said:


> I personally enjoy simple names.
> 
> Cyar
> Ruat
> Qwut
> Guup
> Dyem
> 
> Nevermind. These names suck. Except for Qwut. Qwut is awesome. How would that even be pronounced. Let's try again but this time with bigger words.
> 
> ROUND 2
> 
> Moraine
> Goldwood
> Sunfall
> Upward
> Pancakes
> 
> QWUT IS STILL THE WINNER



I do really like Qwut! Upward is pretty cute, but Qwut is more interesting.


----------



## Villager Fan

I've been trying to think of a name for my town, and my previous ones were Bristle (WW) and Soapsud (CF). I think I found the one I like for Jump Out though. I might name my town Falsetto.


----------



## Frisket

I tend to go for names with 'wood' somewhere in it - I'm thinking Fallwood this time around but i might fall back onto Everwood... even though I've named my WW city it and my CF city...


----------



## Juicebox

Frisket said:


> I tend to go for names with 'wood' somewhere in it - I'm thinking Fallwood this time around but i might fall back onto Everwood... even though I've named my WW city it and my CF city...



Fallwood was my Gamecube town!


----------



## Kellyrose47

I was thinking about using the town name "Zappazoa" (zap-uh-zoh-uh) because that's what I used for wild world and city folk but I might want to change it up a little bit. I'm not sure yet


----------



## erce

My town will be called Hibernia, that was my acww town and also the side I played in DAOC


----------



## Toeto

Hoosegow: means jail or prison
Panacea: means A solution for all problems
Demesne: means territory 
Sirens: Short for Sleeping with Sirens (one of my favorite bands) 
Freckles: Just cute, and I got a lot of them xD.

What do you guys like the most?


----------



## Officer Berri

I've used a lot of names for towns over the years... my very first town was Sunvill. Other names I've used are Sakura, Chestnut, and Amberose.

A few names off the top of my head are Dilldale, Fennel, Harburg, and Eggville. xD Man, some of those sound silly.


----------



## Trundle

My GC town was Kaikaihy. Basically, I had a three letter choice, my brother had a three letter choice, and my sister had a two letter choice. My brother thought it would be funny to have the same three letters as mine. It could have been a lot cooler than that, but that's what it ended up being.
I'm not sure if I will do this same thing next time or just be creative and think of something for myself. I have often named the town after the town I'm living in at the time, such as Moncton, Surrey, and Freddy (short for fredericton), but I find it a bit lame.
I have some ideas gathering up, but I have a lot of time before I actually have to choose.


----------



## m_mason

I've been playing with a couple of different names.

Starwell (this is my favorite so far and probably the one ill be using)
Starwall
Starfall
Mistwell
Starveil
Mistveil
Lockhill
Lunamist
Belltree
Fringe


----------



## Bulbadragon

m_mason said:


> I've been playing with a couple of different names.
> 
> Starwell (this is my favorite so far and probably the one ill be using)
> Starwall
> Starfall
> Mistwell
> Starveil
> Mistveil
> Lockhill
> Lunamist
> Belltree
> Fringe



I like Starveil and Mistveil. 

I'm trying to think of more names...

If we have an 8-letter limit again...
Wolfview (CF Town Name)
Moonveil 
Trashcan (Yes, I still like that one xD)
Echo
Oakville
Leafview
Firewall
Catfood
(I know, I come up with some weird names...)

I we can have more than 8 letters...
Stormveil 
Mapleview 
Horrifica (I have my Encyclopedia Horrifca close by )
Nightmare


----------



## Juicebox

Toeto said:


> Hoosegow: means jail or prison
> Panacea: means A solution for all problems
> Demesne: means territory
> Sirens: Short for Sleeping with Sirens (one of my favorite bands)
> Freckles: Just cute, and I got a lot of them xD.
> 
> What do you guys like the most?



I would most likely go with Demesne or Sirens. They both sound the most like villages.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

The towns in my Wild World and City Folk games are both named "Wildwood", after a beach in New Jersey where I go in the summer. I think it also fits really well because, well, the game was called Wild World... Sounds kind of similar and makes sense, I guess. Also, it could mean that there's a lot of "wild wood", like forests and whatnot. So I think I'm going to stick with Wildwood. :]

Oh, and my first ever town in the original Gamecube Animal Crossing was called "Flordia" (yes, "Florida" spelled wrong). Hey, I was ten. I can spell now, I promise!


----------



## Tammyface

Trundle said:


> My GC town was Kaikaihy. Basically, I had a three letter choice, my brother had a three letter choice, and my sister had a two letter choice. My brother thought it would be funny to have the same three letters as mine. It could have been a lot cooler than that, but that's what it ended up being.


Wait, that's so adorable! LOL


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> My GC town was Kaikaihy. Basically, I had a three letter choice, my brother had a three letter choice, and my sister had a two letter choice. My brother thought it would be funny to have the same three letters as mine. It could have been a lot cooler than that, but that's what it ended up being.



That's a really neat story. My story? I wanted Justin Place but there wasn't room so I made it Justin P. Plain and simple, haha.


----------



## Jennifer

I named my GC town and WW town Japan...and my CF town, New York. I'm probably going to actually make a name up for this game


----------



## Elijo

On WW I named my town Thorn, and on CF i named my town Renmark. I think I'll name my AC3DS town Sakura. Because it attracts me to those flowers. :3


----------



## JKDOS

Here are *100 * names I have put together thus far

* (The formatting is a little messed up, or was. I fixed the formatting as best as I could. This was actually an array from a javascript application I wrote to give you a random town name for Animal Crossing Games.)*

Gondor - Heaven - Plotonia - Home - Hongkong - Mozilla - Ender - Chanchuga - Earth - Heart

Skyrim - Gielinor - Falador - Hyrule - Space - Rohan - Parentheses - Villard - Reactor

Fusion - Archimedean - Bunsen - Puma - Gyroscope - Hydraulic - Baekeland

Concrete - Pilkington - Mailart - Hovercraft - Venus - Persia - Assyrian - Watermain - Watermelon

Lithography - Stanhope - Lanston - Prinston - Sumerian - Britain - Descates - Silicon - Crystal

Wheatstone - Polariod - Holography - Sonar - Lummiere - Corporation - Amazon - Amazonia

Triewald - Rotheim - Chemical - Lavatory - France - Harington - Clement - Quartz - Seico

Caesium - Lageos - Theodolite - Lighthouse - Molchanov - Hygrometer - Spectacles - Microscope

Spectroscopy - Obsidian - Universe - Antisepsis - Endoscope - Einthoven - Transfusion - Medawar

Chemisty - Century - Warfar - Hydrogen - Hydro - Bonesnia - Papyrus - Vassell - Weighs

Abacus - Plumbline - Enamel - Square - Magnet - Porcelain - Crane - Tinplate - Lace

Caesaria - Lagarithm - Spiret - Brail - Glycerine - Steam


----------



## Dustbunnii

My current town's name on CF is RainWood (it would be Rain Wood or Rainy Wood if there was enough room)
Other ideas are:
SkyHaven
Appleton
Eventide
Zephyr


----------



## 18pokemon

If the character limit is increased, I would like to name my town Hill Valley. Only because I love Back to the Future!!


----------



## palindrome

I'm thinking either ...
Paradise
Baile (Irish for home or house)
or Infinity
I like them all but if I chose Infinity I could like make my flag an infinity symbol? Yeah...


----------



## Villager Fan

I like the idea of town names sounding like letters, but sounding out the letters. 

Ohemgee = OMG
Ceearbee = CRB
Kayemeff = KMF
Enellcue = NLQ
Ayjayar = AJR
Yuteeyi = UTI
Aychemes = HMS
Ardeecee = ADC


----------



## Suchan

Ingary, Howl, Calcifur (love howl's moving castle, can you tell? XD ) Tara, Pekopon or Jade. Jade is my cf town name. I also love another users choice of Enchant?!


----------



## thenewtoday

I'm thinking Oddery or Zonka.


----------



## Mairmalade

Suchan said:


> Ingary, Howl, Calcifur (love howl's moving castle, can you tell? XD ) Tara, Pekopon or Jade. Jade is my cf town name. *I also love another users choice of Enchant?!*



Don't steal it! 
Calcifur would be awesome. He was one of my favorites from Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## thenewtoday

Calcifur is very cool!


----------



## Mary

Well, mine's named Abington... So maybe umm melody or treehut or freedom or just name it where you're from!


----------



## Mary

Uhhhn lilliput


----------



## Suchan

Mairmalade said:


> Don't steal it!
> Calcifur would be awesome. He was one of my favorites from Howl's Moving Castle.



Aw don't worry, I wouldn't feel very nice if I took someone elses town name for my own. It just wouldn't feel like my town if I didn't think of a name myself!


----------



## aniadrift

When I first started playing this game I was 12 and it was ACGC. All the names I wanted to use were too long, so I ended up getting mad and just naming it "The Town". It's stupid, but it's like a tradition for me to just name all my towns that now. So that's what I'll end up naming my town on 3DS too.


----------



## Toeto

Hoosegow 
Demesne
Sirens

HELP ME CHOOOOOOSE


----------



## Elena

Toeto said:


> Hoosegow
> Demesne
> Sirens
> 
> HELP ME CHOOOOOOSE



Demesne is a nice name!


----------



## Juicebox

I like Demesne. I think I might have already told you that, but I don't remember.


----------



## Toeto

I think I choose Demesne, it's awesome because it means territory. 
Don't steal it please .


----------



## Chameleonsoup

xelrite said:


> If something bad happened to my last town <in pity> I name the new one Newleaf.



Wow, was just showing my daughter this thread because she hasn't got a town name yet and saw this!


----------



## BellGreen

I am gonna name mine Folsense... Lol


----------



## Harrie

I'm gonna go with Mag Mell personally C:


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm going to name my town Starlite, or Starlight if we can have more then 8 letters. I think it's a very pretty name.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I do think the 8 letter limit is back, so far we've only seen Sunville, Acorn and Wild Cat (I think).


----------



## AkaEter

thinking of calling it Sakurajou if there's enough space lol ^^


----------



## TrainerRosie

Well......

I think I might name it...
-my city
-TheWorld
-Boondox (after that town in WW)
-sandvich
-Pringles

Honestly that's the best I've got. I'm not all that creative and I just want to the game as soon as I can.


----------



## PapaNer

I spent a lot of time wanting Czerub, and now I want to change it.  Considered Skyrim and Pandora.  

Vesera
Djavra
Hrupuh
Reshmun
Virmo
Hiram
Nis-Rin


----------



## Viriel

SunCity since 2004 (yeah that?s pretty lame, but I was 9 and french...), kinda tradition for me too.
But maybe I'll be thinking on a new town name soon, any suggestion ?


----------



## Juicebox

Viriel said:


> SunCity since 2004 (yeah that?s pretty lame, but I was 9 and french...), kinda tradition for me too.
> But maybe I'll be thinking on a new town name soon, any suggestion ?



SolVicus is SunCity in Latin!


----------



## Viriel

It?s quite nice !
But I'm not very found of the sonority of "vicus", I'll check the latin traductions of the words "village" and "town" on reverso.


----------



## AkaEter

My town will be called Aincrad
please dont steal it from me ^^


----------



## Kaia

o-o Hmm...

RedLeaf (made it up)
Macomb (my county)
Kyoto (a real-life city in Japan)
Hyrule (Zelda fans will know this one)
Hillside (sort of a mix-it-up of my old hometown)


----------



## Juicebox

Kaia said:


> o-o Hmm...
> 
> RedLeaf (made it up)
> Macomb (my county)
> Kyoto (a real-life city in Japan)
> Hyrule (Zelda fans will know this one)
> Hillside (sort of a mix-it-up of my old hometown)



Hyrule is pretty overused, so I wouldn't go with that. I'm going to suggest either RedLeaf or Macomb.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

What should I name my town?
IsleClan
Sampetra
Kona
Lolani

Those are my favorites, any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Juicebox

Aryn Swifteye said:


> What should I name my town?
> IsleClan
> Sampetra
> Kona
> Lolani
> 
> Those are my favorites, any input would be appreciated!



Kona is my favorite.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Juicebox said:


> Kona is my favorite.



Thanks! I was coming up with tropical names to celebrate the return of the island.


----------



## Elena

Lolani is very nice to!


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Thanks, Elena!
Hm...I think I'll go with one of the Hawaiian names.


----------



## Stephanie

I always name my town Potato 
c:


----------



## Drew1234

I name my Town, always have for the last Animal Crossing games, and I feel I need to make a drastic change.

So I decided I will name my Town, Towne.


----------



## TrainerRosie

Well, either:
-Town
-My Town
-City
-My City
-TheWorld
-Home
-my home
-Slamina (got it from my brother's friend's town)

I'm so creative!


----------



## HayHey

I usually call my towns something with Sun in it.
Eg, WW SunRise and CF SunRiver.

I may also go with my other WW town name Seoul, but i think that may be overused?
So i might mix it up, Seoul + Sun =  SeoulSun
XD


----------



## AkaEter

you dont have to be a zelda fan to know that haha


----------



## Rover AC

TrainerRosie said:


> Well, either:
> -Town
> -My Town
> -City
> -My City
> -TheWorld
> -Home
> -my home
> -Slamina (got it from my brother's friend's town)
> 
> I'm so creative!



Well I'm naming mine New Leaf so I'm not that creative either!


----------



## DaisyCrossing

I'll name my town West


----------



## erin49215

I'll be calling my town "Village". It was originally my brother's (very creative) name for his town on GC. It just stuck around through every game after.


----------



## BellGreen

I'll be naming mine Folsense from PL2

But I heard that Village will be added in, is this true?


----------



## Bishop_1996

bishville or bishopolis hahaha


----------



## DaisyCrossing

Is there any confirmation that town names HAVE to be 8 characters in this? I could use an extra character...


----------



## froggy27

DaisyCrossing said:


> Is there any confirmation that town names HAVE to be 8 characters in this? I could use an extra character...



I was wondering that, and in one of the gameplay vids (its on justins blog) he types in the town name and it can only have eight characters ;( shame, mine was gonna be nine long D:

Anyway, ive changed mine because it was too long, so now im having Lilliput  nobody steal it plz! x)

EDIT: Actually, that was only the japanese version. I'm guessing it will be the same whatever region, though.


----------



## DaisyCrossing

That is quite discouraging to hear...:C


----------



## Skye

I originally wanted 9 but I've settled on Skyhalla since it fits o3o


----------



## Devon

Im naming my Town in New Leaf *FUSION*  only because i think it sounds cool. lol


----------



## azurill

I will be naming my town Gardenia.


----------



## Jennifer

I believe Japanese Games usually have smaller fields due to the fact that their characters are usually multiple letters @-@ so it should at least be longer when it comes over.


----------



## Cottoncookies

I haven't really made up my mind yet, but here are my ideas.

Sotome (open sea (according to google))
Hoshikuzu/stardust (Depends on the character limit)
All Blue 
Snowflake
Pillows


----------



## Ash

I'll call my town Citron, as usual! It means "Lemon" in French 

Soleil, Douville, Violet, Bulle, Sunny, Citrus, Snow, Skyfall, Fairview, Okinawa, Hogwarts, Narnia, Lullaby, Panem (I personally love this one) , Babylone, Genesis, Heaven, Babel, Celestia...


----------



## froggy27

Jennifer said:


> I believe Japanese Games usually have smaller fields due to the fact that their characters are usually multiple letters @-@ so it should at least be longer when it comes over.



I hope so!  I don't see why they need such a strict limit, we should have 10 character!


----------



## The_Joker

I named my WW town "Brookley", with "Brooklyn" in mind. It gave the town name this country-like feel, which worked with the "natural" feel of Animal Crossing.
I hope they give you more name space on New Leaf, as I would like to name my town "New Brook" or even "New Brookley".
In my head, that would feel like continuity in my own "world" of Animal Crossing.

Meanwhile, I have a friend who named his town "Dicks".


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia

I'm gonna call my town either Apotos, Gagazet, Lanayru, Castelia, Panem or Mearmyan c:


----------



## crystal_skull

Mine probably sounds really common but I named my town Paradise. Its a nice name in my opinion!


----------



## Lotus

I will name mine Tovania


----------



## Littlemyuu

I'm thinking between Myuu or Maui..
I used them both in past games.


----------



## Valerie

I can't decide.

In the past I've used the same few names (Shire, Gully, Lanikai, Forest)

This time I want a new name, here are five I'm torn between:
Oldstone
Bell Bay
Lockland
Marisol
Sherwood


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Valerie said:


> I can't decide.
> 
> In the past I've used the same few names (Shire, Gully, Lanikai, Forest)
> 
> This time I want a new name, here are five I'm torn between:
> Oldstone
> Bell Bay
> Lockland
> Marisol
> Sherwood



I like Bell Bay and Marisol a lot, but i think Bell Bay is too long, or is it 8 characters? I don't remember


----------



## Nanette710

I like the town name TreeTop or maybe you could even name it NewLeaf... lol


----------



## Nanette710

I like Bell Bay a lot.


----------



## Kiwi

I can't decide between

Cinnabar/Cinnabay
and
Amarant/Amaranth

But I think I'll use the first one... what do you guys think, -bar or -bay?

Ah, and here are three other names I like (they're german because I'm from Germany):

 Honigtal (Honey valley) -> my cf town
Minztal (Mint valley)
Zimttal (Cinnamon valley)


----------



## Valerie

Cinnabar is great: go Pokemon!  And I like it for that. But Cinnabay is an excellent twist.

But I'm partial to Bay names (I grew up in a place called Alexandria Bay, or A-Bay for short). And will probably end up calling my town "Bell Bay" 

I really wish you could see what your town looks like before giving it a name. That way you could pick a name that best fits the layout. I do like how you get several layouts to choose from this time around, but still.

Ack! Sorry for the ramble:  I'm going to go with Cinnabar, just because of the nostalgia associated with it, as the one that I like better. But it's your town. All the names you listed are pretty awesome!


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I like Minztal the best! (I love mint and Germany's awesome, so yeah. )


----------



## Kiwi

Thank you both! 

Yeah, right? When I chose the name for my cf town I thought 'Wait, don't use Minztal now, save that name for the new game'
Now I'm torn between that and Cinnabay/r...
(Un)fortunately there's still a lot of time to think about it... haha... orz


----------



## Valerie

Ack! I just came up with another town name that I like: 

Totoro

From: My Neighbor Totoro

Then there is the fact of the train station in the game. Totoro station is a train station in Japan.

So now I'm stuck choosing between:
- Bell Bay
- Totoro
- Whatever else I can come up with in the meantime.


----------



## Cherrypie

I am going with Tsubaki. It's a Japanese word for a red Camellia flower meaning in love. I think it's sweet and I like how it sounds (I'm - (an aussie) - is pronouncing it Tiz-oo-back-ee. I am probably most defiantly pronouncing it wrong. XD). Like I said in my earlier post this year, I am going to make the town flag a Red Camellia, maybe even 'In Love' as a little title underneath. I think I am going to make the town the theme colour: red and a certain hybrid colour (as the theme colours of my town). Originally I said that I wanted to make a road made out of patterns with the Japanese characters of Tsubaki on them. But I realised I wanted to go with more of a natural look, with bucket loads of flowers, tropical trees and yeah.  I really can't wait for the game, but am a little worried that I am going to be a bit busy next year since I am starting high school. I really don't want to put video games in front of getting my homework in on time... Oh well, my sis spends a lot of free time of Facebook, so I must have a fair share of spare time too... I guess I'll be alright...

I know it's off topic, but when I read these forums I keep reading: 'oh my boyfriend knows how obsessed I am with games', or 'my mum just bought me a Japanese 3Ds. She knows I am going to pay her back' or other things like that. None of my friends know that I like playing games and my family would defiantly not even suggest to buy a foreign device just to play a video game a couple of months early... Is anyone else feel a bit self conscious of playing these games? I feel people would think I'm a video game nerd... I know what you are going to say: 'Real friends will love you no matter what you do', but being a girl, it's not as 'normal' and accepted as being a boy. 

Sorry for babbling on! And sorry for saying this in the wrong place! I tend to trail off to a new topic every time I talk..


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I still can't decide between Lolani and Kona. Oh well. Plenty o' time left! XD

Cherrypie: (I put this in a spoiler since it's kinda off-topic) 



Spoiler



I don't know if what I say will help or not >.< but anyways...
My best friend (a boy) and I love video games, but my other very close friends (all girls) do not. I've never had a problem with it, but then I'm not a "normal" girl either ? I'm homeschooled, I'm a science nerd, I'm a gamer, I don't go gaga over the newest cute boy singers, and I'm into stuff like Star Wars and Legos. The best advice I can offer (and I know it sounds clich?, but it's what I believe) is just be yourself, regardless of whether or not it's what everyone calls "normal". I have felt self-conscious while playing, but it's usually only if we have guests over.


----------



## aikatears

Mine will be called Tears.


----------



## Sunny85

I might name my village Jazzwood or Jazzview. I'm not sure but I like jazz music so yeah.


----------



## Octavia

Cherrypie said:


> Is anyone else feel a bit self conscious of playing these games?
> 
> but being a girl, it's not as 'normal' and accepted as being a boy.





Spoiler



That's kind of silly. In this day and age, it's not odd for a female to be playing video games. There's girl gamers and there's *~gurlgamerz~*. Either way, you should learn to embrace your hobbies without worrying what others think.



I'm going to be naming my town Tanpopo.


----------



## Mary

Starfall Stardust Panem Darksky Lostheart Redleaf Darkfire


----------



## Petunia

I always name my town Avalon from the Arthurian legend. It also means "island of apples" so I make my town full of apple trees, and  have one of my player characters named Arthur. He always gets the fanciest furniture, clothes and a king's crown. he'll be my Mayor in New Leaf.


----------



## Valerie

What a neat idea!  I love it, especially the tie in with the apples.  I still can't decide what to name my town...  Bell Bay is the current favorite, but I like Sherwood, and have been trying out names with "Gap" in them a la: Fern Gap, Old Gap, New Gap, TurksGap, etc...  Also Wood names like Red Wood, Oak Wood, DarkWood...

But I like the idea of the fruit name.

Maybe I should consider some fruity names:
-Manzana (apple)
- LasPeras (the pears)
- LosCocos (the coconuts)
- Cereza (cherry)
- Naranja (orange)

Hmmm... Out of those I think I like Las Peras and Los Cocos best.  No idea what name I will end up with... I'm so bad at naming things!  My cat got her name by default after we couldn't decide on a name and just went with what we called her most often (Gallina- which is chicken in Spanish, we call her Llina for short- and the name fits great!) I really wish we could be mayor for a while before we had to choose a name for our villages.


----------



## CHR:)S

Petunia said:


> I always name my town Avalon from the Arthurian legend. It also means "island of apples" so I make my town full of apple trees, and  have one of my player characters named Arthur. He always gets the fanciest furniture, clothes and a king's crown. he'll be my Mayor in New Leaf.



This just gave me a great idea. I may be naming my town Avalon. But not for your reasons. I have no idea what you're referring to xD

Avalon is a place in Catalina Island Marine Institute, just off the coast of southern california. 6th graders in my district go there for a school outing every year. And at Catalina Island (Acronym CIMI, pronounced "see-me"), we stay in cabins at the place for a week and go snorkeling every day and go on hikes and stuff with our grade, it's really fun.

And I can pretend that all our animal's houses are the different cabins that everyone stays at!

Not sure if I want to name my town Avalon, Catalina, or CIMI. =/ Probably CIMI or Catalina now that I think of it, because Avalon is just like a bunch of streets with shops and stuff, and we only go there for a few hours on the last day of our CIMI trip. But it is also on the coast, outlooking the ocean.. hm..  

Actually, I don't want to use Avalon because I don't want to completely steal your idea.. And now I can pretend that the many shopping centers in the game is going to be the "Avalon" of my city. Oh my god.

You just gave me the best idea ever. Thank you so much xD And I think I'll be naming my island CIMI. Because Catalina Island doesn't fit, and Catalina sounds like some mainstream paradise name. No one will understand my town name unless I explain it to them, but it's still awesome. Thank you so much. Holy shatatatat.

Edit: LOL sorry about this long babble. This was just a post in which I kept writing my thoughts down. I now know what my town name was going to be.

Thank god too. Because I didn't want to name my town something boring again, like my real life town name, or "Paradise".. Cringe..


----------



## YanoShigun

I might name my New Leaf town "Alleos", the prototype name for the Unova region in Pokemon. I might also choose something that ends with "-cliff", "-ridge", or "-ledge" like I have in previous games.


----------



## Petunia

Oh that's really neat, cRz. Glad I could help. xD I've been looking here for ideas too. 

Oh right, I should have explained better: I got the idea from the story of King Arthur... I'll steal this from wikipedia: "a legendary island... where King Arthur's sword Excalibur was forged and later where Arthur was taken to recover from his wounds after the Battle of Camlann." It also explains the word comes from welsh "afal" meaning apple. So yeah, my mayor in New Leaf will be mayor Arthur of Avalon. Complete with a castle-y house, crown, throne and stuff. xP  

Here in Canada there's Avalon Peninsula, too. I think it's kind of a neat name, and like Valerie says, ties in with the fruits (I love the fruit names you came up with).

This is just one of the many reasons I hope future AC games will allow for more than one game file since there's so many ideas for town names and other things. It's hard to choose.


----------



## dexterminate88

I'm still decided on my town name but I decided I'm going to use a Doctor Who name. Gallifrey is too long so I am unsure of what yet. But I will have a TARDIS town flag, at least one of the black cube projects, I'm going to use any dark blue house exterior items I can (so far I've only seen a door), inside will have at least one dark blue/space/doctor themed room, a blue roof on the train station, I'm going to do a few pro designs of the 10th doctors suits, and I'm hoping there is a fez and some bow-ties so I can dress up as the 11th as well. The hair options aren't perfect but I can get really close to how they are.  And since animals can be aliens my town will be full of aliens who run around yelling allons-y, exterminate, delete, etc and calling me sweetie. <3

Best. Town. Ever. But I probably sound like some deranged, obsessed fan xD


----------



## dexterminate88

I'm sorry I didn't know my post double-posted. I don't know why either. If this post could be deleted I would appreciate it.


----------



## Pelshko

I may call my town Ambrosia. I just like how it sounds.


----------



## noobneko

If we get the 8 character limit I want to call mine Folsense from Professor Layton: Diabolical Box. If we get 10 I'm going with Monte d'Or from PL: Miracle Mask.


----------



## Dustbunnii

dexterminate88 said:


> I'm still decided on my town name but I decided I'm going to use a Doctor Who name. Gallifrey is too long so I am unsure of what yet. But I will have a TARDIS town flag, at least one of the black cube projects, I'm going to use any dark blue house exterior items I can (so far I've only seen a door), inside will have at least one dark blue/space/doctor themed room, a blue roof on the train station, I'm going to do a few pro designs of the 10th doctors suits, and I'm hoping there is a fez and some bow-ties so I can dress up as the 11th as well. The hair options aren't perfect but I can get really close to how they are.  And since animals can be aliens my town will be full of aliens who run around yelling allons-y, exterminate, delete, etc and calling me sweetie. <3
> 
> Best. Town. Ever. But I probably sound like some deranged, obsessed fan xD




As a new fan of the show, I approve and would love to see your town xD


----------



## Lilnoo

Pandora
StarHill
Woodbury
Hill Top
Hyrule


----------



## Stevey Queen

I am getting two copies of the game (physical and digital) one will be named Starlite and the other will be Belltown..I know that one isn't very original but I like it.


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> I am getting two copies of the game (physical and digital) one will be named Starlite and the other will be Belltown..I know that one isn't very original but I like it.



Wait why are you getting 2? Is this one not like the wii one where you couldhave multiple characters and towns?


----------



## Stevey Queen

You can have multiple characters. My main reason for getting 2 was I was bummed that we couldn't get both copper and booker. And then I started thinking and i thought it would be fun to have 2 towns.


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> You can have multiple characters. My main reason for getting 2 was I was bummed that we couldn't get both copper and booker. And then I started thinking and i thought it would be fun to have 2 towns.



Oh right I just turned on my City Folk for a second and I realized that you can only have 1 town. Lol I guess I forgot sorry.


----------



## LittleMissGreedy

-Skyfall
-Treetop
-HighRise
-Fairview
-Celestia
-Rosewood
-Redleaf
-Sunfall
-Acorn
-RedLake
-Lilypad
-Skyhaven
-Kaigan (Coast).

I'd like a name with Coast or Haven in it but that would only allow for 3 more letters. (If the 8 letter limit still stands)
Any other suggestions for me or are nay of these good?


----------



## thenewtoday

I like Rosewood or Skyfall, mainly because of Bond


----------



## Mothership

Since it seems to be taking forever to get this game in the USA, I'm tempted to name my town "FINALLY!", when we do get it here 

Actually, tho, I nearly always name my town Mugwump after the first GC town I created entirely on my own (earlier ones were shared w my son). Or, I might call it "Dogtown after our very first AC town.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Summerfall
Summertree
Summerbelle
Sunna Isle
Summaville 
Ville du Soleil 
The Dump
Summerset Isle 
Snowfall Cabina
Little Leaf
Summer Haven


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Suiseiseki said:


> Summerfall
> Summertree
> Summerbelle
> Sunna Isle
> Summaville
> Ville du Soleil
> The Dump
> Summerset Isle
> Snowfall Cabina
> Little Leaf
> Summer Haven



You do realize that there is an eight-character limit, right? None of these would work, except "The Dump".


----------



## CHR:)S

Ill name mine Bell Bay.
I thought of it myself.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

cRz said:


> Ill name mine Bell Bay.
> I thought of it myself.



Someone else thought of it sooner than you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Idea-Thread&p=1274869&viewfull=1#post1274869


----------



## Zen

cRz said:


> Ill name mine Bell Bay.
> I thought of it myself.





indigoXdaisy said:


> Someone else thought of it sooner than you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Idea-Thread&p=1274869&viewfull=1#post1274869



OH xD

List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## Savannah

IronRose <3


----------



## Orange Blossom

I am going to use one of these,but anyone is free to use if they like! c:

Lakewood
Rosewood
Sakura 
Oakland
Ashville


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I know. They're just ideas, indigoXdaisy. 

Lil Leaf would be okay I suppose.


----------



## CHR:)S

indigoXdaisy said:


> Someone else thought of it sooner than you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Idea-Thread&p=1274869&viewfull=1#post1274869



Nah, I did it myself. owned

PS you're too easy.


----------



## Valerie

It doesn't really matter. I'm going to use either Bell Bay or BelleBay for my town name. If there are two, who cares!  I mean, how many Hyrules were there in WW and CF?  

@cRz: great minds think alike, no?


----------



## indigoXdaisy

cRz said:


> Nah, I did it myself. owned
> 
> PS you're too easy.



How am I owned? Or "too easy"?


----------



## Zen

indigoXdaisy said:


> How am I owned? Or "too easy"?



I think it believes those are just buzz words. Probably the same type of person who says "YOLO" or "SWAG" or "BLAZEIT420FAGGET". 

Or even "trolled".


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Zen said:


> I think it believes those are just buzz words. Probably the same type of person who says "YOLO" or "SWAG" or "BLAZEIT420FAGGET".
> 
> Or even "trolled".



Ah, the language of morons.


----------



## Hey Listen!

indigoXdaisy said:


> Ah, the language of morons.



Couldn't agree more. Don't forget #nutella


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hey said:


> Couldn't agree more. Don't forget #nutella



Omg, I hate that. I've never tried nutella. But I hate how popular it is. It's annoying. It looks and sounds gross anyways.


----------



## 18pokemon

Lovemcqueen said:


> Omg, I hate that. I've never tried nutella. But I hate how popular it is. It's annoying. It looks and sounds gross anyways.



...Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Lovemcqueen said:


> Omg, I hate that. I've never tried nutella. But I hate how popular it is. It's annoying. It looks and sounds gross anyways.



It's not really bad tasting its just that people take pictures of it whenever they see it.  sometimes I see people eating it straight from the jar.  To put this back on topic i will name my town "#Nutella"


----------



## CHR:)S

Lovemcqueen said:


> Omg, I hate that. I've never tried nutella. But I hate how popular it is. It's annoying. It looks and sounds gross anyways.



You haven't yet lived.


----------



## YanoShigun

Nutella has been around for over half a century in Europe, but it was only just recently brought to America. People are freaking out about it because they think it's this awesome new thing but it's actually just and Italian spread that was created because of a tax on chocolate.

...

Back on topic, I'm considering naming my New Leaf town after the new Pokemon towns; Lentimas, Aspertia, Floccesy, and Virbank.


----------



## Lotus

I've changed my mind, I'm calling mine Vorria


----------



## LeAckerman

I don't know what I want... Since I like Japan, I was thinking of naming it Toyko


----------



## Stevey Queen

IcarusGamer said:


> I don't know what I want... Since I like Japan, I was thinking of naming it Toyko



If that's what you want then name it. Personally I like it. If you have other ideas, you should say them. Most likely people will tell you if they like it.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Chickavita, or Chickadita sounds quite nice.


----------



## Tapa

I always have the hardest time naming my village. I got the name Iliac Bay in mind for this, I'll probably change my mind 5 more times the closer to release.


----------



## ehmashoes

Right now, I am thinking of naming my town Clovelly or Erebor.


----------



## Cottonball

Pipeline


----------



## AC Cafe

I'm gonna name my town Colony 7


----------



## Petunia

Since I'm a huge Earthbound/Mother fan, I think I'll name my town Magicant this time. I'll make Ness mayor, then model the second character after myself, and make Jeff and Paula the third and fourth characters. 

Semi-spoilers if you haven't played Earthbound: Magicant is a place you go later in the game that is actual'y Ness' subconscious, with people and events from his life appearing in a wacky bizzarro sort of world. I think after beating the game, Mayor Pirkle of Ness' hometown mentions whether or not you're wanting to become mayor, so it'll fit in perfectly with New Leaf I think.


----------



## Sunny85

ehmashoes said:


> Right now, I am thinking of naming my town Clovelly or Erebor.



Erebor. Lord of the Rings huh? Nice! 
Anyway, another idea: Ecruteak


----------



## Winona

Panem is a nice idea as well. But I already have my town's name. Thihihi.

And though I really LOVE Zelda and played all the games since my early childhood - please *do not* name your town Hyrule. 
Every ten year old nerd boy does it. Every s-i-n-g-l-e one.

If it comes to Zelda names, I would prefer Kokiri or Faron... or something else.


----------



## ehmashoes

Sunny85 said:


> Erebor. Lord of the Rings huh? Nice!
> Anyway, another idea: Ecruteak


Yay! You are the first person to get it!


----------



## Pokeking

While I'm waiting, I'm jotting down a list of possible names. I'm leaning towards places named in Lovecraft stories. There are many names. For example there is a sky kingdom names Serannian. Since there is a letter limit, I'm reviewing names to shorten them. In the example, I would just have two n.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I'm thinking off going with the name Windee now, like my WW town. Or... Soot... ;/


----------



## Souhaiter

Okay, so I've always been the type who likes my character name and my town name to have a little rhyme or alliteration to it. Is this just me? Am I weird? xD
(My past towns have been Hachi from Harmony, Mikachu from Maito, etc... xD)

Kathryn from *Castiel*.
Kathryn from *Lakeview*.
Renee from *Wishfall*.​


----------



## Skitty

Oooh, Wishfall's pretty sweet.

My City Folk town's name is Winsburg

I decided on Garnet for my New Leaf game.
I figured something to do with the colour green because it's leafy.
I almost chose Emerald or Peridot


----------



## Stevey Queen

Skitty said:


> Oooh, Wishfall's pretty sweet.
> 
> My City Folk town's name is Winsburg
> 
> I decided on Garnet for my New Leaf game.
> I figured something to do with the colour green because it's leafy.
> I almost chose Emerald or Peridot



I like Emerald only because Pokemon Emerald is my all time favorite Pokemon game.


----------



## Skitty

Lovemcqueen said:


> I like Emerald only because Pokemon Emerald is my all time favorite Pokemon game.



Ohh, yes, it's great. I just started a new campaign during this winter break <3


----------



## dexterminate88

Skitty said:


> Oooh, Wishfall's pretty sweet.
> 
> My City Folk town's name is Winsburg
> 
> I decided on Garnet for my New Leaf game.
> I figured something to do with the colour green because it's leafy.
> I almost chose Emerald or Peridot



I thought garnets were typically deep red in color? Every garnet I've seen has been a shade of red or orange.


----------



## Souhaiter

dexterminate88 said:


> I thought garnets were typically deep red in color? Every garnet I've seen has been a shade of red or orange.



You haven't seen a green garnet? o: I see them all the time~ They're really pretty. But they come in TONS of different colors.
You can click here for a picture of a green one. c:​


----------



## totoro

Ruberia 

~Mar


----------



## Joey

Oakville


----------



## Sunny85

Here are some more ideas:

Twinleaf
Sandgem
Jubilife
Oreburgh
Floaroma
Eterna
Solaceon

(yes, they are town names from the Sinnoh region in Pokemon)


----------



## Cherrypie

I'm not sure if I should do something nice like Rose Wood or Pine Bay or something that is different called Tsubaki (A red camellia flower meaning in love - I'll pronounce it Tizz-oo-back-ee). WHich one? 

(Oh yeah, just realized I haven't posted in a long time. Nice to see u guys again! )


----------



## Loreley

Either Pandora, Laputa, Gardenia, Folsense, Diamonte or something completely different.
Since most of them are common names I don't mind if you use them.


----------



## oath2order

Are we able to change town name?

I might go with Skyrim, Kirin (the name of my WW town), Windhelm, Solitude, or maybe just Terra.


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> Are we able to change town name?
> 
> I might go with Skyrim, Kirin (the name of my WW town), Windhelm, Solitude, or maybe just Terra.



Can't say for sure that you can change it but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## ChloeAnn

I might name my town Starwyn. What do you guys think? ^-^


----------



## Gummy

Here are some ideas for my town name:

Peach Pit
Amoria
Puroland
Harajuku
Honeydrop
Pudding
Toy Box


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> Can't say for sure that you can change it but I seriously doubt it.



I never understood why you couldn't.


----------



## Merelfantasy

I thought about:
Hyrule
The name of the town I live in IRL
Lakeview
Sanctuary 
Or something like that. But I don't know if the villagers will call it 'Sanctuary town' or just 'Sanctuary', anyone help?


----------



## Hayley

What about a favourite town name from a film? *Hogwarts* is my personal favourite.


----------



## Slickyrider

Ah, I'll probably name mine Radiata (name of an old, under-appreciated, PS2 RPG.)

Perhaps something else, though!


----------



## mattmagician

I've been trying to decide on a name for my Japanese town/char. Trying to decide if I should use Japanese characters, or english...
Hrm.


----------



## Lifeguard

I'm probably going to name mine London, Hocotate, or Mimin.


----------



## Leer

Delhari. This is the name I've always used. n_n


----------



## Dalie

I think I'm going to name my town  Fiore, which reminds me from Assassin's Creed(Rosa in Fiore). Also some names from Unova region in Pok?mon that I like are Pinwheel, Undella, and Floccesy.

I named my previous AC towns always Frogland but I got bored to it.


----------



## isaacbraeske

I'd usually name mine Tarrock but I think I'll go with something different... Dark maybe (they are all going to say 'village' or 'island' after it so it will be Dark Village or Dark Island... it sounds evil but I play some games like legend of zelda so I'm used to it) or maybe Toxiquar. I like em' all.


----------



## SakuraOokami

Hurm... town name ideas?
well, for every previous game I played, I named all my towns Wolftown...
but here are some ideas:

Tamriel
Dawnstar
Elsweyr
TheShire
Rivendel (spelled wrong but 8 letters)
Lorien
College (ugh...)
Galifrey (spelled wrong but 8 letters)
Atlantis

I'm sure I'll come up with more names... but for now, there's 9.


----------



## SakuraOokami

Here are some Japanese names:
Macha (green tea)
Bakemono (monster/ghost)
Momo (peach)
Tanuki (Japanese raccoon-dog)

I took three semesters of college level Japanese.
Message me if you want to know English to Japanese translation of something


----------



## Odette

I'm thinking of using one of the following: 

Azure
Gardenia
StTropez
Genovia
Valmont
Valois
Riviera
Floaroma
Versailles (If the character limit is increased for NA/EU)


----------



## Gnome

Zimbabwe


----------



## Kaguya-hime

You know what; I hadn't really considered naming my town anything other than the name I normally pick, for towns in games that you own/live in and get to name. I always call them "Weamdrig". My father was watching an episode of Countdown, years ago before Carol Vorderman left the show and it was in the letters: WEAMDRIGT. I dropped the "T" and I've been using it a virtual place name, particularly for villages, ever since. I don't know if I'll want to pick something else for New Leaf. I think Weamdrig is a good place name or surname; I've occasionally used it as a surname in roleplays.


----------



## Shadow Roxas

Ive pretty much decided to name my town Traverse, after kingdom hearts. Ive also thought about Termina, or Camelot, but I think Im going with my first idea.


----------



## Kaijudomage

I don't have a list of possible town names, I myself will be settling on calling my town "Lokomo" after the tribe in LoZ: Spirit Tracks.
I made this decision based on my fondness of the LoZ series and due to the return of the train station. 

Apparently, it was also the name of a Finnish manufacturer of railroad equipment & steam engines, the things you learn when you look into names....


----------



## Kaijudomage

Edit: Not sure how it happened, but this double post needs to be deleted, thanks.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Maybe a town name of
Zombie
Or
Monkey
Townie
Tinie
PP


----------



## Bambi

I will probably name my town "Kismet"

Which is my dogs name. It also means Fate/Destiny.


----------



## dexterminate88

Bambi said:


> I will probably name my town "Kismet"
> 
> Which is my dogs name. It also means Fate/Destiny.



I love this idea. I first heard it on Dexter and I absolutely loved the word. I also find it an awesome name for a pet!


----------



## Bambi

Thanks  I love that show!


----------



## Joey

Maybe Sunrise or Skibb


----------



## Nicole.

I'm still not particularly sure on what to call my town when I finally get the game. How many characters can you specifically have?


----------



## Kaijudomage

Nicole_AC. said:


> I'm still not particularly sure on what to call my town when I finally get the game. How many characters can you specifically have?



The Japanese version has 6 due to how Japanese letters/symbols work, the English/European version will likely have 8 as seen in the English trailer which has "Sunville" as the town name.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

Johto from Pokemon


----------



## TheLostEmpire

LostLake
DeltaEnd
World(insert pokemon pokedex number)

I still can't decide which one


----------



## Jake

I like LostLake best


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Clarity
Rosellia
Starlite
Cherish
Sierra
Some of my favorites, (some of which I stole because I liked them so much) but I think I'll name my town Rosellia.


----------



## chocorune

When I got WW when I was 8 I didn't get so much english, so I didn't understand more than a few words of the game, so I named my town "home" because they asked "Where do you want to go?" xD

Anyway, names. 

Paris (I used to one of my towns I loved most...)
Royaume (Kingdom in french)
Violette (Just because it remind me of La Ville Violette in Sugar Sugar Rune ;___;...)
Bradford (Zaaaaaaaaayn. ♥)

Or simply try generate some random real city names at random generators. xD


----------



## Juicebox

chocorune said:


> When I got WW when I was 8 I didn't get so much english, so I didn't understand more than a few words of the game, so I named my town "home" because they asked "Where do you want to go?" xD
> 
> Anyway, names.
> 
> Paris (I used to one of my towns I loved most...)
> Royaume (Kingdom in french)
> Violette (Just because it remind me of La Ville Violette in Sugar Sugar Rune ;___;...)
> Bradford (Zaaaaaaaaayn. ♥)
> 
> Or simply try generate some random real city names at random generators. xD


That story is so cute! It almost makes me want to name my town Home.


----------



## Feraligator

I called my first town ever (Wild World) Dream, because I couldn't think of anything! And it was the worst town I ever had. It had triangle grass, peaches and a bad layout. But I didn't really care for this stuff back then...


----------



## Juicebox

JezDayy said:


> I called my first town ever (Wild World) Dream, because I couldn't think of anything! And it was the worst town I ever had. It had triangle grass, peaches and a bad layout. But I didn't really care for this stuff back then...



My first town was called fallwood (not capitalized), because woodfally island couldn't fit, so I just went with the next best thing. I also ended up with my least favorite fruit in my town, and I think I got the grass I didn't like either. But I guess you don't care about things like that when it's your first time.


----------



## oath2order

Juicebox said:


> My first town was called fallwood (not capitalized), because woodfally island couldn't fit, so I just went with the next best thing. I also ended up with my least favorite fruit in my town, and I think I got the grass I didn't like either. But I guess you don't care about things like that when it's your first time.



Agreed. First time playing for me, I didn't know that there were different grasses. First game was WW.


----------



## Julie

Juicebox said:


> My first town was called fallwood (not capitalized), because woodfally island couldn't fit, so I just went with the next best thing. I also ended up with my least favorite fruit in my town, and I think I got the grass I didn't like either. But I guess you don't care about things like that when it's your first time.



None of my desired town names would fit, so I went with the (very original) name of Tokyo. I also had apples which were, in my opinion at the time, the most boring of the 5 fruits. I had square grass and I thought all grass was that way, until I visited both of my friends and they had circle and triangle grass. I was immediately jealous. Not to mention that I ended up with a sparkly girly doe-eyed face and a good handful of the snooty villagers (my least favorite personality type).

I think I kept the town for about 2 months until I decided to reset it.


----------



## Dimension Witch

Serenity (what I'm naming mine)

Starry

Meadow

Not sure if anyone posted these as I did not check all posts...eheh


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Deedle... I like that name.


----------



## kitanii

I almost always named my towns Galosh. >__< I'm not even sure. I like Raccoon, based off of the Resident Evil games. I think I might just end up naming my town after a type of plant. *u*


----------



## Bea

Well District 12 won't fit so... I'll probably call my village Twelve. Or Oaktown.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Deedle D


----------



## Lauren

I always struggle on naming my town, my CF one is Fantasy but I plan on calling my NL one Oblivion or something ^.^ Something mysterious or I quite like Apature from the Portal games ^.^


----------



## Hey Listen!

I always end up naming it something random and end up hating it later.  I think I'm just going to sit here and brainstorm until I find something that I really like


----------



## Username

I was distracted by the cool ouran high school host club thing up there!!! ^^
kk so..
CF name: Giraffus
WW name: Nonk - (idk i was little)
NL name: cant think of one, HELP!!


----------



## Juicebox

Username said:


> I was distracted by the cool ouran high school host club thing up there!!! ^^
> kk so..
> CF name: Giraffus
> WW name: Nonk - (idk i was little)
> NL name: cant think of one, HELP!!



If you want simple names, (which I prefer personally) you could go with something simple like, Home, Where, Lil Town, Treebark, Mori, or Ani Wood. These are just examples. Sometimes the simplest names can be just the one you're looking for.

If you're part of a fandom, that is also pretty common (although I'll warn that Panem and Hyrule are very overused). But since you like Ouran High School Host Club, Ouran or Bunkyo could both be pretty good representations of your town.

More complex names are bit more difficult to come up with off the top of my head, but I'm sure if you go back to the previous pages, you can find a ton of ideas for your town, as many people have compiled lists of good names.


----------



## CHlBZ

Town names are always the hardest... I named mine Po Dunk in City Folk. :3


----------



## Kiwi

I came up with some new ideas for town names and wanted to share them 

Puramu (plum)
Limette/Limetta
Limonett 
Crimsone (I love this one!)
Raisin
Aprikosen (it's the plural of Aprikose, which is the german word for apricot... I think it sounds pretty nice... maybe because I love apricots)


----------



## Octavia

Edit.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Namitoshi - the name literally means Wave Ville, although I'd have to cut out a letter


----------



## chronic

I'm really fond of British town names 
I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with an Old English town name


----------



## Skye

You could always use something like Ooo or even Aaa. Of course, the few letter sort of names could be all you need. Not to mention how you stress the sounds. Ooo could be 'ooh' or 'oh', as could Aaa be 'ay' or 'ah'. Also accenting letters could give your name oomph or a different meaning. As for me, I may go with Styria (or a little change like Styris) or Sylphare. I usually try to piece sounds together and whatever I like I choose as an option ouo


----------



## XTheLancerX

My cousin got a used WW game and the town name was Anyplace lol


----------



## Roguefae

In wild world, I named mine Bedlam. I know I want to use a different name for this one, but not sure yet.


----------



## mellamollama

I've been naming my towns Midgar since GC. I think I need to change it up a bit for New Leaf. I was thinking about naming my town Ur or Groddle or Uralia, as a little tribute to an online game I liked that recently got taken offline.


----------



## TomoEGoto

(Newbie here)

Well, I had this fondness for these town names:

Morgenstern ("Morning Star")
Winde ("Morning Glory")
Uhrwerk ("Clockwork")
Grafschaft ("Shire")
Bell Shire
Cambridge
The Shire (Had to do it)


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Petitpom - French for Small Apple ( short ) 
Tsuville
Desukina
Lilipig
Poglog
Pogo
Kockie
Kookiye


----------



## libarts

mellamollama said:


> I've been naming my towns Midgar since GC. I think I need to change it up a bit for New Leaf. I was thinking about naming my town Ur or Groddle or Uralia, as a little tribute to an online game I liked that recently got taken offline.



I've never heard of any of these games.  What were they like?


----------



## Julie

TomoEGoto said:


> The Shire (Had to do it)



Still can't decide if I should use an original name that I made or use Shire. I want to be original, but the nerd in me is telling me to go with Shire.


----------



## LeAckerman

I'm still thinking, but I'm going for something in Japanese. Just one word for example, water

Here's mine
Shizukana (quiet)
Shizukesa (serenity)
Ame (rain)
Odayakana (calm)
Tsuki (moon)


----------



## Joey

I think i might call mine Lakeside or Lakeview


----------



## comic321

Shadic! Called it!


----------



## Hey Listen!

Naming it after my first and only dog, Bailey.  I saw Bambi's post about her dog so there's my inspiration.


----------



## Silvermist

I can't decide out of these:

Pixie Hollow

Disney World

Hyrule

Ponyville


----------



## Justin

Silvermist said:


> I can't decide out of these:
> 
> Pixie Hollow
> 
> Disney World
> 
> Hyrule
> 
> Ponyville



Keep in mind that if this game follows the rules of the previous games, there is an 8 character limit. So Pixie Hollow, Disney World, and Ponyville are impossible.


----------



## Mokuren

I'm not sure what name I should use but I think I'm going with Kyaro. I mean it's the beginning town of my all times favorit game. Yes why not. I will name it Kyaro ^-^


----------



## Nooblord

Sticking with Charmelo.


----------



## Haihappen

Still going with Skypia (from One Piece).
If anyone wants to follow my (future) town blog: skypia-crossing.tumblr.com
In a few months or so this will hopefully be a great One Piece themed ac town... already got tons of ideas <3


----------



## Mew

*i always name my town something silly like "cool town" or "boss town", but my wild world town was called Windurst, after the town in Final Fantasy XI. I think i'll name it that again, or perhaps another town from an MMO ;3*


----------



## xStarie

IcarusGamer said:


> I'm still thinking, but I'm going for something in Japanese. Just one word for example, water
> 
> Here's mine
> Shizukana (quiet)
> Shizukesa (serenity)
> Ame (rain)
> Odayakana (calm)
> Tsuki (moon)



Ame can also mean candy too!
P.s. I alwya name my towns: London? (I just like how it looks and sounds)


----------



## Roselia

I'm going with Rosewood
I really love roses and it's pretty so win/win for me \o/


----------



## JabuJabule

I think I'm still going with Domaci...but there's just something about it I don't like...sigh.


----------



## Mary

I'll probably name mine Echo-something... I'm a harvest moon addict!


----------



## ACking

Probably Ame, ongaku, or pevely.


----------



## StarlightSheWolf

I'm going with a Zelda theme, so either Hyrule, Kakariko or Skyloft. I'm leaning towards Kakariko...


----------



## Juicebox

StarlightSheWolf said:


> I'm going with a Zelda theme, so either Hyrule, Kakariko or Skyloft. I'm leaning towards Kakariko...



I'd go with Kakariko as well, because Hyrule is very overused, and I've heard several people on this thread naming their town Skyloft. Kakariko is the most unique of the three.


----------



## Dreamer

I always name my town Seasons. I just love it! Dreamland or something would work with my character, but I love Seasons too much to change it. My sister wants to use a Japanese word, I think. Something...related to leaves.  

I try to avoid fandom names or real places. However, if I wasn't stuck on Seasons... err... Gallifrey would've been an option. I'd consider German names, too. 

Seasons forever, though. 

---



YanoShigun said:


> Nutella has been around for over half a century in Europe, but it was only just recently brought to America. People are freaking out about it because they think it's this awesome new thing but it's actually just and Italian spread that was created because of a tax on chocolate..



Nutella came here in the '80s. Its just become extremely popular over the last few years. 

I grew up with it, but it was expensive and hard to find when I was young. It's weird seeing how widely available its become these days. 



Justin said:


> Keep in mind that if this game follows the rules of the previous games, there is an 8 character limit. So Pixie Hollow, Disney World, and Ponyville are impossible.



Pixie would be nice, though!


----------



## Juicebox

Dreamer said:


> I always name my town Seasons. I just love it! Dreamland or something would work with my character, but I love Seasons too much to change it. My sister wants to use a Japanese word, I think. Something...related to leaves.
> 
> I try to avoid fandom names or real places. However, if I wasn't stuck on Seasons... err... Gallifrey would've been an option. I'd consider German names, too.
> 
> Seasons forever, though.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Nutella came here in the '80s. Its just become extremely popular over the last few years.
> 
> I grew up with it, but it was expensive and hard to find when I was young. It's weird seeing how widely available its become these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie would be nice, though!


If you're looking for a Japanese name with "leaf" may I suggest Koyo? It means Autumn leaves, and I find it very pretty.


----------



## StarlightSheWolf

Juicebox said:


> I'd go with Kakariko as well, because Hyrule is very overused, and I've heard several people on this thread naming their town Skyloft. Kakariko is the most unique of the three.



Yeah, I'll use Kakariko. I always loved that place


----------



## Juicebox

StarlightSheWolf said:


> Yeah, I'll use Kakariko. I always loved that place



Maybe for your flag, you could do the Sheika symbol? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Twisk

I have been thinking hard about a name for my New Leaf town, but nothing I've come up with appeals to me to the extent that my town names for AC:WW (Dafdilly) and AC:CF (Seahaven) did. I thought those names had decent uniqueness (in fact, I think I'm the only one to use "Dafdilly" for an Animal Crossing town), but they weren't _too_ weird, and they were also fitting for my towns. My AC:WW town has a flowery theme, so Dafdilly was appropriate because its name derives from "daffodil." For my AC:CF town, the lighthouse and bay were fitting for the name Seahaven.

For AC:NL I also want a town name that will be fitting. The new outdoor projects, landscaping options, and house exterior decorations that you want to use are important things to keep in mind when coming up with a fitting town name. I think I'd like to use the Marchen/fairytale town hall, gate, bridge, bench, clock, and maybe house decorations. I think those things in combination with other landscaping features like paths, flowers, hedges, fountains, lamps, etc., will produce a lovely, whimsical city-like theme, so the name should be appropriate for that. Some of my ideas for town names that fit this theme:

*Citalune* - The idea of this is putting together two words that mean "city" and "moon." I'm not in love with this name, but it's all right. This town name fits the previous games' character limit; though, I'm _really_ hoping  the character limit will be increased for the English version of AC:NL, what do you all think the chances are of that?  If the limit is increased, instead of Citalune, I could use *Citt?lune* or *Citt?gazze* (Italian) and many other options are open.

*Ys* - After the mythical city that was drowned by the ocean. It makes sense to me for my fairytale/whimsical/fancy city theme, and it's appeared in books and music that I like, but I wonder if other people I WiFi with will be confused by it. "Huh, Ys? What is that? How do you pronounce that?" So I'm not sure about this one.

Any input/opinions on those are appreciated. 

-----

For the general purpose of this thread, a few other random town names:
Melodia
Fantasia
Bywater
Noonvale
Dewshade
Asphodel
Bluebell
Sunglade (or insert a different three-letter word before 'glade')
Luminare
Cascades
Woodhall


----------



## StarlightSheWolf

Juicebox said:


> Maybe for your flag, you could do the Sheika symbol? That would be pretty cool.



Ooh, that sounds cool  Okay, I've got my Town name, my Town flag, now all I need is a Town Tune...


----------



## Hey Listen!

StarlightSheWolf said:


> Ooh, that sounds cool  Okay, I've got my Town name, my Town flag, now all I need is a Town Tune...



The Kakariko theme of course


----------



## StarlightSheWolf

Hey said:


> The Kakariko theme of course


I've been looking around for the Twilight Princess theme of it, but there don't seem to be any  I may have to go with the Ocarina of Time theme.


----------



## Zen

Hey said:


> The Kakariko theme of course



I use the Song of Time.


----------



## Juicebox

Twisk said:


> I have been thinking hard about a name for my New Leaf town, but nothing I've come up with appeals to me to the extent that my town names for AC:WW (Dafdilly) and AC:CF (Seahaven) did. I thought those names had decent uniqueness (in fact, I think I'm the only one to use "Dafdilly" for an Animal Crossing town), but they weren't _too_ weird, and they were also fitting for my towns. My AC:WW town has a flowery theme, so Dafdilly was appropriate because its name derives from "daffodil." For my AC:CF town, the lighthouse and bay were fitting for the name Seahaven.
> 
> For AC:NL I also want a town name that will be fitting. The new outdoor projects, landscaping options, and house exterior decorations that you want to use are important things to keep in mind when coming up with a fitting town name. I think I'd like to use the Marchen/fairytale town hall, gate, bridge, bench, clock, and maybe house decorations. I think those things in combination with other landscaping features like paths, flowers, hedges, fountains, lamps, etc., will produce a lovely, whimsical city-like theme, so the name should be appropriate for that. Some of my ideas for town names that fit this theme:
> 
> *Citalune* - The idea of this is putting together two words that mean "city" and "moon." I'm not in love with this name, but it's all right. This town name fits the previous games' character limit; though, I'm _really_ hoping  the character limit will be increased for the English version of AC:NL, what do you all think the chances are of that?  If the limit is increased, instead of Citalune, I could use *Citt?lune* or *Citt?gazze* (Italian) and many other options are open.
> 
> *Ys* - After the mythical city that was drowned by the ocean. It makes sense to me for my fairytale/whimsical/fancy city theme, and it's appeared in books and music that I like, but I wonder if other people I WiFi with will be confused by it. "Huh, Ys? What is that? How do you pronounce that?" So I'm not sure about this one.
> 
> Any input/opinions on those are appreciated.
> 
> -----
> 
> For the general purpose of this thread, a few other random town names:
> Melodia
> Fantasia
> Bywater
> Noonvale
> Dewshade
> Asphodel
> Bluebell
> Sunglade (or insert a different three-letter word before 'glade')
> Luminare
> Cascades
> Woodhall



I would personally go with Ys, but perhaps change the spelling of it so it's more pronounceable. You could just add a vowel in the middle so that you could avoid confusion.


----------



## Feraligator

I've always been going for Dilvil, but seriously considering changing it.


----------



## Mary

Hmm... what about Starfall, or maybe StarFall?


----------



## Roselia

Mary said:


> Hmm... what about Starfall, or maybe StarFall?



I like Starfall


----------



## Flutterfairy

I always name my towns Willow. I feel like it would be weird not naming them the usual, so that shall be it in New Leaf.


----------



## Jake

Willow is a nice name


----------



## Tudor16

I've always been a big fan of Final fantasy tactics so I'm gunna name my town Ivalice


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Mahogany
Chester
Trixye
Caesar


----------



## Hey Listen!

I really like the idea of naming your town after wood or a tree.  I'm gonna go look up trees.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hey said:


> I really like the idea of naming your town after wood or a tree.  I'm gonna go look up trees.



That's what I'm going to do with my town, though it's for a few reasons. I want to name my town Sakura (after the Japanese name for cherry blossom trees). Also doing that because it's the part of the name of a fictional rock band I write stories about (full name of the band is Team Sakura). I'll be modeling my mayor character after the guitarist of that band.


----------



## rachiewease

My ww town was Didytown but I want something new for new leaf. I like the idea of a Japanese name/word.


----------



## Lamues

I'm not sure what name to pick... In WW I named my town Ordon, played the legend of zelda: twilight princess back then, and my town on the wii was called Heaven, clich? I know. I'm thinking Meadow or Meadows for my NL village?  Might go for something like Seaside or (...)town in the end.
Bottom line: I don't have a clue yet.


----------



## Hamusuta

Justin said:


> Keep in mind that if this game follows the rules of the previous games, there is an 8 character limit. So Pixie Hollow, Disney World, and Ponyville are impossible.



Are you sure? Because i had a really cool name planned out thats 10 characters


----------



## Night-X

My town name will be Steel. Always use the same town name when I first play it. If going be a wiiu Animal Crossing don't have ask to me what town name going on that one.


----------



## Juicebox

Hamusuta said:


> Are you sure? Because i had a really cool name planned out thats 10 characters



I guess it hasn't technically been confirmed, but since the Nintendo Direct had one of the town names be "Treehaus" instead of "Treehouse", it's assumed that it's only 8 characters. Besides, it wasn't increased in the Japanese version.

So even if it isn't confirmed, I'd still come up with an 8 character name so that you're prepared when the game comes to your country.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm most likely to use my Wild World town name: Theradyn

I found this website which generates fantasy town names: http://www.namegenerator.biz/place-name-generator.php
My favourites that I got were:
Coldpine
Belmoor
Edgewood
Bymist


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Deepdell
Roseice
Mallow
Eastmere
Ioidine
Garlant
Galland
Applelade
Greybell
Goldbell
Linwick
Isle
Windee
Windport
Highoak
Corwyn
Nessie
Nestwyn
Nestle


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I like Rosewood, I used to live on a street named Rosewood. 

Some ideas I've liked:
Hylia
Termina
Sea Side
Skyloft
Aezulora
Bando
Kanto
Hades (home of the dead in Greek mythology)


I wish there was enough space for Sootopolis, my favorite town in Pokemon R/S/E.


----------



## azurill

I am trying to decide between three names

Gardenia
Sunkist
Crescent


----------



## Kiwi

I really like Sunkist!


----------



## rachiewease

Isn't sunkist a drink? i think i prefer Gardenia from those 3.


----------



## azurill

Gardenia was my first choice and yes Sunkist is a drink.


----------



## rachiewease

I like gardenia.


----------



## azurill

Then I think I will go with my first choice and pick Gardenia thanks


----------



## LeAckerman

I like LoZ names here are a few I was thinking of using

Kakariko 
Hyrule (Overly used :/)
Outset
Skyloft
Snowpeak
Faron
Windfall


Other names I like

Onett
Serenity
Crystal
Emerald
Crimson
Atlas

I'm really liking Kakariko though.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@IcarusGamer: I'd go with Kakariko if I were you, just because it's such an unusual name.


----------



## groupiefame

I've been sure Amicitia was the way to go- it's Latin and means friendships, plus a little word play: AmiCITIa- for months, but I'm not quite satisfied yet since it seems too goofy. I'm trying to think of something better, but my fantasy is limited.
Also I'd like to have a matching town flag, but I just can't think of one (biggest problem in Animal Crossing after the Town Tune). 
I got WW when I was too young to fully understand it, so I named my town haus which is house (the question was confusing) in English and it's been sticking with me ever since. Can't wait to change.


----------



## Juicebox

Why doesn't Majora's Mask get any love? There are a ton of Hylian names that people use, but no one uses non-Hylian names like Terminia or Koholit.

/end random rant.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Juicebox said:


> Why doesn't Majora's Mask get any love? There are a ton of Hylian names that people use, but no one uses non-Hylian names like Terminia or Koholit.
> 
> /end random rant.



Chill, people probably just didn't think of Majora's Mask.
Most people prefer certain Zelda games.

I don't even play Zelda so that's why I'm not coming up with any names from it.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I still have no ideas for what I'll name my town. I guess I'll decide when I get the game.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Juicebox said:


> Why doesn't Majora's Mask get any love? There are a ton of Hylian names that people use, but no one uses non-Hylian names like Terminia or Koholit.
> 
> /end random rant.



Haha I agree, with the list of town names, I also have a list of names for my character and one of the first names I wrote down was Majora. I love that game!


----------



## LeAckerman

MDofDarkheart said:


> @IcarusGamer: I'd go with Kakariko if I were you, just because it's such an unusual name.



Yeah, I think i'll go with that. :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am glad that everyone is trying to come up with town names.
I normally just name my town whatever pops into my head.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I'm going with Halfmoon. This game has absolutely serene nighttime ambiance and I feel that name just fits nicely. Not to mention it's the town I was born in in real life...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@JimmyJacobAC: That's an interest reason to name your town that name.


----------



## MisterM

I have intentions to call my ac:nl town Cleveland. Why? Because my family and I go on vacation there sometimes. It's really fun!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

MisterM said:


> I have intentions to call my ac:nl town Cleveland. Why? Because my family and I go on vacation there sometimes. It's really fun!



You can't. That's 9 characters.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@JimmyJacobAC: New Leaf might have a new name length.
So you can't tell others if the town name will fit or not unless you have a japanese version.

@MisterM: I like the idea of naming your town a real life town name.
It may or may not fit in the name space though.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

MDofDarkheart said:


> @JimmyJacobAC: New Leaf might have a new name length.
> So you can't tell others if the town name will fit or not unless you have a japanese version.
> 
> @MisterM: I like the idea of naming your town a real life town name.
> It may or may not fit in the name space though.



The Japanese name length hasn't changed and we've only seen 8 character towns in English trailers so far, so it's very safe to assume that the limit is still 8 characters.


----------



## Schim

I don't know why I feel the need to keep my town name a secret until I get the game. It's not like people can really "steal" it.


----------



## Zen

Schim said:


> I don't know why I feel the need to keep my town name a secret until I get the game. It's not like people can really "steal" it.



True. but wouldn't it be funny to visit a random dream town and find that they have the same town name as you?


----------



## Justin

It's kind of depressing seeing all these great names in here, haha. I haven't even started to think about my New Leaf name and my old town names were _terrible_. See: Justin P., Da Town, Awesome, MapleTon (actually I like MapleTon)


----------



## Zen

quick town name post:

TrboPnUS.

Home of Turbo Pen, US!


----------



## Schim

Zen said:


> True. but wouldn't it be funny to visit a random dream town and find that they have the same town name as you?



The ideas I have are all in Spanish, so it might actually be pretty common.

But for some reason, I have thought of the possibility of what if someone makes the same mayor name and town name just to mess with me... but it's like, wow that's really paranoid for just a silly game. Who would even do that? Haha and what would it matter?


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

Hehehe... let's begin!


Spoiler



Obsidian
Hyrule
Barirora
Mahogany
Greymoor
Greymore
Olivine
Shadow13
Shallow7
Shallow9
Pine Bay
BellTree
Oz
Nexus
Willow
Skyfall
Mordor
TheShire
Da Shire
NewShire
Kingdom
Heartful
Elmwood
Marshall
Red Moon
Ostwall
Greymist
New Hall
New Leaf
LeafTown
Depstone
Deepston
Valpond
Seawater
Seaway
Seagulf
Sea Bay
Eaglefal
Possenus
Acola
Naya 54
Furnmost
Uru'Baen http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/Urû'baen (couldn't spell it right) (spoilers from the book Eragon)
Xandur
Xandor
Xulfur
Zenor
Lambchop
Palancar  http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/Palancar_Valley (some spoilers from the book Eragon)
Xendey
Aztechia
Shadowia
Skullvia
SwagTown
PokeTown
Toy Town
Fun Town
S. Park
Easterly
Westerly
Skystorm
Sunstorm
90210
Windfall
Surda http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/SurdaSurda (spoilers from the book Eragon)
AC Grove
EagleEye


This is what i haz so far.


----------



## LeAckerman

ACMaster said:


> Hehehe... let's begin!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Obsidian
> Hyrule
> Barirora
> Mahogany
> Greymoor
> Greymore
> Olivine
> Shadow13
> Shallow7
> Shallow9
> Pine Bay
> BellTree
> Oz
> Nexus
> Willow
> Skyfall
> Mordor
> TheShire
> Da Shire
> NewShire
> Kingdom
> Heartful
> Elmwood
> Marshall
> Red Moon
> Ostwall
> Greymist
> New Hall
> New Leaf
> LeafTown
> Depstone
> Deepston
> Valpond
> Seawater
> Seaway
> Seagulf
> Sea Bay
> Eaglefal
> Possenus
> Acola
> Naya 54
> Furnmost
> Uru'Baen http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/Urû'baen (couldn't spell it right) (spoilers from the book Eragon)
> Xandur
> Xandor
> Xulfur
> Zenor
> Lambchop
> Palancar  http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/Palancar_Valley (some spoilers from the book Eragon)
> Xendey
> Aztechia
> Shadowia
> Skullvia
> SwagTown
> PokeTown
> Toy Town
> Fun Town
> S. Park
> Easterly
> Westerly
> Skystorm
> Sunstorm
> 90210
> Windfall
> Surda http://inheritance.wikia.com/wiki/SurdaSurda (spoilers from the book Eragon)
> AC Grove
> EagleEye



Omg so much town names .o.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Justin said:


> It's kind of depressing seeing all these great names in here, haha. I haven't even started to think about my New Leaf name and my old town names were _terrible_. See: Justin P., Da Town, Awesome, MapleTon (actually I like MapleTon)



If somebody names their town Hyrule then it's bound to happen to them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hmm, I feel so in creative compared to a lot of names here.
I usually just name my town my home town ._. I've been doing it since GC times so I'm like really not creative then lol


----------



## Juicebox

I've always liked it when people misspelled their hometown names. My sister had a friend who named her town Callwall, because it sounded like our actual town.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

IcarusGamer said:


> Omg so much town names .o.



I honestly thought of these in hours while doing random stuff. IDK why I never posted these before, but I just felt kinda lazy.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Konohana
Bluebell


----------



## Schim

Hey said:


> If somebody names their town Hyrule then it's bound to happen to them.



There were a ton of Hyrules and LonLons in Harvest Moon: ANB.


----------



## Fame

naming one of my towns Kansas b/c of supernatural idc


----------



## PapaNer

I like old-timey names.  Here is a list 


Mornesse

Mapleley

Newcrest

Feldmont

Moorley

Fogbeach

Waynesse

Raywyn

Dorwall

Icewheat

Stoneelf

Whitlake

Icewilde

Freyden

Pinemead

Ironoak

Lochmoor

Moorlake

Swynfort

Aldwynne

Dracwyn

Linwick

Greywell

Czerub

I can't decide which I want to choose x.x


----------



## LeAckerman

PapaNer said:


> I like old-timey names.  Here is a list
> 
> 
> Mornesse
> 
> Mapleley
> 
> Newcrest
> 
> Feldmont
> 
> Moorley
> 
> Fogbeach
> 
> Waynesse
> 
> Raywyn
> 
> Dorwall
> 
> Icewheat
> 
> Stoneelf
> 
> Whitlake
> 
> Icewilde
> 
> Freyden
> 
> Pinemead
> 
> Ironoak
> 
> Lochmoor
> 
> Moorlake
> 
> Swynfort
> 
> Aldwynne
> 
> Dracwyn
> 
> Linwick
> 
> Greywell
> 
> Czerub
> 
> I can't decide which I want to choose x.x



I think you should choose Newcrest or Whitlake. They are nice names for towns^^


----------



## Punchyleaf

How do some of you come up with these names? D: I can barely think of a name for a town that isn't a real city ._.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Loviechu said:


> How do some of you come up with these names? D: I can barely think of a name for a town that isn't a real city ._.



With my town name ideas (RainWood, SkyHaven, StarVale...) I thought of something simple that I liked (like rain or the night sky) and then added a town-ish ending to it... like -wood, -valley/-valle/-vale, -haven, -moor... all those things are ways to describe the land that the town is in (woods, valleys, haven being a safe place... etc etc).
In the past, I would just make up names off the top of my head, with no real purpose behind the name outside of the fact that I liked how it sounded


----------



## PapaNer

Loviechu said:


> How do some of you come up with these names? D: I can barely think of a name for a town that isn't a real city ._.



In all honesty, I just have a lot of free time.  I'm a Systems Dev. major, which is just a fancy way of saying programming, and I have a lot of spare time while I'm running code and pushing data, so I generally read a lot.  In that time I have found a lot of awesome names and now I just put syllables together, lol.  But most of that list was generated by a friends program.


----------



## Juicebox

Loviechu said:


> How do some of you come up with these names? D: I can barely think of a name for a town that isn't a real city ._.



I think that simple names are the cutest, and the ones that suit my towns best. You can capture your town pretty well with mixing simple words like, Upsea or Oni Town. You just have to think of what your town is going to be like, and the name actually comes pretty easy.


----------



## LeAckerman

Loviechu said:


> How do some of you come up with these names? D: I can barely think of a name for a town that isn't a real city ._.



I use villages from my favorite games or sometimes I would merge some random words together. :3


----------



## Julie

I'm actually thinking about naming my town Ylisse, after the continent from Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## monokurotsu

The past few times I've played Wild World I named my town Bonbon.


----------



## JabuJabule

SkyWood or Skywood sounds like such a cute name :3


----------



## Glambunnie

I named my really really really old town Hilltop


----------



## spot0127

I got Wild World used and the person that had it before, named his town Squash.  I kinda like the name, and I am really considering naming my new town that.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm thinking up names right now but not sure what I'll use.
I normally just pick a random name after getting my game.


----------



## RainbowYoshi

Here are a few names I've thought of:
Skygard?
Xopia
Copevil
Calentop
Swynwyn
Icemount
Aldpine
Rayfield
Crystale
Eastview
Westview


----------



## JabuJabule

I'm really liking Skywood. Might be becoming set on it!


----------



## New Leaf

AndyLand


----------



## Joey

I like Lakeside


----------



## keybug55

Going to name mine Analog because that was a new feature on the 3DS that I first noticed [besides the 3D]


----------



## Bri

keybug55 said:


> Going to name mine Analog because that was a new feature on the 3DS that I first noticed [besides the 3D]


This gives me ideas! I will look at random objects, type them up, and turn them into possible town names!

Keyboard, Mouse, Monitor, Tower, iPhone, Clock, Flag, Marker, Poster, Chair, Projector, Window, Tile, Floor.

Now, to combine them! (This'll be interesting.)

Keytower, Clockey, Tilekey, Keytile, Keychair...

This isn't working out very well. lol


----------



## Hazel

Some of these could have been said buuut here goes!

RoseVile
Oasis
LilyCove
RoseWood
SeaCove
SeaView
SeaVille

I can't chose between RoseWood, LilyCove or Oasis for my NL town. I like the first two but I think Oasis would be kind of fitting. Yeah I'll probably decide on whim when I actually get the game.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I'm gonna name my town Lyoko after my favorite childhood show Code Lyoko.  Plus it's a pretty cool name!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm still trying to figure mine out since I normally do the random name when I settle on a town.
I'll probably reset my town a few times just to get a fruit other than peaches as my town fruit.


----------



## jesughs

These names are the names of random Pokemon gym leaders...
Gardenia
Skyla
Elesa
Cheren
Cress
Wake 
Fantina

Then I just have these random names (some were mentioned by previous posters I think)
Crispin
Dystopia
Willow

...Which you you guys like the best? I'm not sure which one to use for my own town.


----------



## Jake

Speaking of Gym leaders coming to mind - Chespin would be a nice Pokemon sounding AC town


----------



## DavidR

popup
westlake
Easthill
Scurvy
Takedown
Souseton
Primus
0.K.!


----------



## DavidR

Their is always "BUZZKILL"!!


----------



## bootie101

Aperture 

Yes I'm a  portal fan ^_^


----------



## Hey Listen!

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm gonna name my town Lyoko after my favorite childhood show Code Lyoko.  Plus it's a pretty cool name!



You, my friend, are a genius.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm gonna name my town Lyoko after my favorite childhood show Code Lyoko.  Plus it's a pretty cool name!



Holy crap, I remember Code Lyoko, I remember getting up at 6:30 every morning to watch it before school!
Thanks for reminding me the name of it, I'm gunna go watch it again as a time filler now lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The German translation of "Treehouse" is Baumhaus and that fits. 

They should really give us more than 8 characters this time around...


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Holy crap, I remember Code Lyoko, I remember getting up at 6:30 every morning to watch it before school!
> Thanks for reminding me the name of it, I'm gunna go watch it again as a time filler now lol



All four seasons and the prequel are on Netflix!  I remember watching that show after school.  I don't know why I ever stopped watching it.  

Other town names for some people...
~Babel
~Bethel
~Ai
~Akko
~Akkad
~Caria
~Cush
~Enoch 

Someone should totally name their village after a place from the Bible...


----------



## Juicebox

KirbyHugger8D said:


> All four seasons and the prequel are on Netflix!  I remember watching that show after school.  I don't know why I ever stopped watching it.
> 
> Other town names for some people...
> ~Babel
> ~Bethel
> ~Ai
> ~Akko
> ~Akkad
> ~Caria
> ~Cush
> ~Enoch
> 
> Someone should totally name their village after a place from the Bible...



I think I've heard Eden. Biblical names are pretty interesting.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Jesus
God
Mohammed
Ahmed


----------



## xStarie

At first I wanted to name my town "_London?_" except I can't take credit for it, I stole it from my friend... >.<
Now though I think I've decided to name my town "_Celestia_"


----------



## Stargirl

I'm gonna name my town Honeyton. It's a name a I came up with for [one of] my City Folk town(s).  
I came up with a few more, too. Anyone can use 'em. ^.^
-Mapleton
-Bluebell
-Roseville


----------



## Bambi

Thought of another potential name "Elysium"  It is the greek "heaven"  Sounds pretty cool too, for anyone who loves greek mythology like myself.


----------



## JabuJabule

Still stuck on a town name.


----------



## SockHead

Actually might call my town _Treehome_. ooooo that'd be sick.


----------



## Little Joey

I was thinking of naming my town Derry after the town in It, but I'm still dawdling on whether to use it or not.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I love Stephen King's it ^. If only you had Jupetti.


----------



## Elena

Maybe:

Rosebay

Pryston

Roseham

Bluedale

Stonedale

Ostview

Riverham

Westfay

Belburn

Ironsea

Stoneley

Moorville

Byfox

Southford

Bellgate


----------



## Mary

Wait. Does anyone know how many characters are allowed in a town name? Previously 8, I think, but is it still this way?


----------



## Juicebox

Mary said:


> Wait. Does anyone know how many characters are allowed in a town name? Previously 8, I think, but is it still this way?



As far as we know, it's still eight. Although it hasn't officially been confirmed, one of the trailers had the town called "Treehaus" instead of "Treehouse", and although it may have been a creative choice, it still seems to point to there only being 8 letters.


----------



## Shiny Star

-Vietro
-Wenton

There's a 50% I will use one of those two. One of my previous towns was called 'Sugarbay', it's a really good name... feel free to use it guys.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves

For AC names, I usually use the names of towns and cities from Golden Sun. If we're allowed to go over eight characters, then its name will be Mikasalla, but if we're not, then it will be Belinsk.


----------



## Roguefae

I'm going to call mine Arkham.


----------



## HeySonny

I should name mine New Leaf
Lol


----------



## xStarie

HeySonny said:


> I should name mine New Leaf
> Lol



 Nice, but that's all, ya know.... Simple? 
I want something new and cool sounding XD


----------



## amped4jr88

Woodbury from Walking Dead lol...I dont know I kind of want to slightly theme my town WD but not sure. Other idead include: Paradise,TigerVil, CampNook, or something normal idk, and theres others but they are just related to my favorite sports teams and such


----------



## Arisu

I don?t know if this was mentioned before since I didn't read everything but how about _Million_ - then your villagers would be called _Millionaires_.

Would be good for a rich town I think.


----------



## SecondSider

Little Joey said:


> I was thinking of naming my town Derry after the town in It, but I'm still dawdling on whether to use it or not.



That's exactly what I was thinking, too! I love Stephen King's It!


----------



## Murray

Im probably gonna name my town, Tottori village (after a japanese prefecture), my CF town name was Fair, so maybe instead New Fair or something


----------



## Shiny Star

I think that I might just find a random word from another language that sounds cool and name my town that.


----------



## laceydearie

Elena said:


> Maybe:
> 
> Ironsea



I really like this name :3 I might also use Phoenix or another name that comes to mind.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

My recommendations are somewhere where you live.  For example, if you lived in Texas that could be your town name.  You could also do the name of a city in a certain state, considering that a lot of states have more than eight letters.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

I'm naming my NL town CocoBean (or CocoaBean, if we have enough characters). 

My previous town names were Londiniu, Wrigley, and Serenity. My current CF town is named Luthadel -- my husband picked it, it's from a series of books he reads.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I'm considering using a chemical name or an element for my town. My current in CF is Halide, and I'm thinking of using a rare metal for a second town and having it as with the rich town ordinance.


----------



## erinesmee

I thought of:
Delfino, Woodfall, Sunrise, Rainbow, Luxeton, Everly, Wildvale, Woodvale, and Gem Isle  I'm so excited for the release!!!!! <3


----------



## Labrador2000

Dog Town ,Cat City, Saria, Treeland


----------



## Lisha

I think I'm going to call my town... Gaia.


----------



## Mike!

I was looking for ideas for town names today and discovered a page giving the meanings of different prefixes and suffixes in town names. Might be of interest to people looking to give their town name a particular meaning:
http://www.countrylovers.co.uk/places/placnams.htm


----------



## laceydearie

Mike! said:


> I was looking for ideas for town names today and discovered a page giving the meanings of different prefixes and suffixes in town names. Might be of interest to people looking to give their town name a particular meaning:
> http://www.countrylovers.co.uk/places/placnams.htm



I really like Kintrye and Beaumont. Thank you for this, adding it to my possibilities.


----------



## Lew

D1llon said:


> I name my towns Goldvile, it's supposed to be Goldville but there isn't enough space.



So like gold vile? VILE? VILE?!


----------



## Bjh200110

*Which one?*

I am torn between two names 

Please tell me which one i should do

Toronto
    Or
Ōita


----------



## Juicebox

Bjh200110 said:


> I am torn between two names
> 
> Please tell me which one i should do
> 
> Toronto
> Or
> Ōita



I like Oita more.


----------



## Bjh200110

Yea i like the name but it is also where linandko live


----------



## Nami

Ahh I've never been good at coming up with town names... Always something cheesy like Dawn or Amulet, I want to use something cooler xD


----------



## Username

Still can't think of a good name, i want to be ready for when the game is released so that i don't have to waste time thinking on the spot. I don't want to use real place names, as the AC town isn't in anyway related to most places, and it won't be the same place. I would really like a made up name, I'm trying to just throw some random syllables together.


----------



## oath2order

Username said:


> Still can't think of a good name, i want to be ready for when the game is released so that i don't have to waste time thinking on the spot. I don't want to use real place names, as the AC town isn't in anyway related to most places, and it won't be the same place. I would really like a made up name, I'm trying to just throw some random syllables together.



ASDFJK.
There's a name


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm good at naming when the time comes for it.
Just spitting out names randomly though..... not so much.


----------



## Cloudkitty

I have two names that I use for AC towns, Furnobyl and Meowscow.  It will be one of those, unless I have a magic brainstorm before June 9th.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Pripyat


----------



## flyingpigs

I love the name "Oak Town", but I may have to stick with "OakTown" if there are only 7 characters.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Hmmm I was thinking of something from Pok?mon, one of the more unusual ones like Lacunosa, I'd love to call it Lostlorn Forest but that won't fit.


----------



## Steve Canyon

I think Berryville sounds cute but it wont fit, mine will be Windee


----------



## PapaNer

Cloudkitty said:


> I have two names that I use for AC towns, Furnobyl and Meowscow.  It will be one of those, unless I have a magic brainstorm before June 9th.



Furnobyl is the best town name anyone has ever come up with in the history of the existence of spoken language.  You are my hero.


----------



## Cardbored

My town name is going to be Dalton. I made it up  in the 6th grade and later on I found out it's a real place. A bunch of different places actually


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Cloudkitty said:


> I have two names that I use for AC towns, Furnobyl and Meowscow.  It will be one of those, unless I have a magic brainstorm before June 9th.



Furnobyl reminds me of Chernobyl XD.


----------



## MadamSpringy

Takoya said:


> Furnobyl reminds me of Chernobyl XD.


I think that's what they meant to do. Russian cities with a kitty twist. xD
'Furnobyl' is supposed to be like Chernobyl and 'Meowscow' is supposed to be like 'Moscow', I think. Very creative indeed!


----------



## Dana

I was thinking of something of pokemon, as I have already found a design to be my flag........ maybe Cianwood?


----------



## Treasu(red)

Dana said:


> I was thinking of something of pokemon, as I have already found a design to be my flag........ maybe Cianwood?



I like it. Has a ring to it.


----------



## Raienryu

I'm pretty unsure about my town name too.

Now figuring out it's only 7 characters, Matchmoo is out of the question.

I was thinking something like Scarlet, Oasis or maybe Azure?


----------



## PapaNer

Raienryu said:


> I'm pretty unsure about my town name too.
> 
> Now figuring out it's only 7 characters, Matchmoo is out of the question.
> 
> I was thinking something like Scarlet, Oasis or maybe Azure?



I thought we had 8 characters?  Has 7 been confirmed?  Someone mind linking me?


----------



## Cottonball

Busan 
Harajuku
Seoul

I used to always have my town name as Pipeline but now I hate that so I wanna do something korean/japanese-ish.    :3


----------



## Juicebox

PapaNer said:


> I thought we had 8 characters?  Has 7 been confirmed?  Someone mind linking me?



I'm pretty sure it's still eight, because in one of the English trailers, the town was called "Treehaus". I don't think they would have changed that in a month's time.


----------



## Raienryu

Ohhhh, I swear I saw 7 somewhere. Weird. :L

Anyway, that means I can call it Matchmoo. :3


----------



## Marceline

I was thinking about calling my town Magnolia... (Anime reference haha)
My old town in Wild World was called Moonacre. I still think its a pretty sweet name for a town, but might go for something different this time. I may go for a name that falls under the fantasy category.


----------



## blushingangels

I'm probably going to use something cheesy. Thinking about Snowbell.


----------



## miyac

My town in AC Gamecube is called Aria (from an anime) but I have no idea what I'll name my NL town I was thinking something from Pokemon but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Raienryu

Marceline said:


> I was thinking about calling my town Magnolia... (Anime reference haha)
> My old town in Wild World was called Moonacre. I still think its a pretty sweet name for a town, but might go for something different this time. I may go for a name that falls under the fantasy category.



Ahhh yes! A Fairy Tail reference would suit AC.

Magnolia sounds awesome. :3


----------



## Sage

I always name my towns Red Leaf...
I'm thinking of putting Romaji names, though, like Machi or Hoshi or something.


----------



## Metro

Jacinto?


----------



## Wish

My 3DS XL comes in this week and I still have no idea which to pick.
オーロラ ~ aurora
さくら ~ sakura


----------



## PapaNer

Litwick said:


> My 3DS XL comes in this week and I still have no idea which to pick.
> オーロラ ~ aurora
> さくら ~ sakura



Aurora is better Imo


----------



## Diableos

I'm not overly fond of using an existing name from something for a town, but I'm not totally against it. I'll probably translate random words into another language, such as Latin, and consider using one of those for my town. Although now that I think about it, some games have some fantastic names. The Final Fantasy series and some MMOs have some great names.

Nocte and Lux are some nice Latin words I'm considering using.


----------



## Batsu

So far, I've come up with some name ideas by 1) translating words I like into another language, 2) just making up words/names, 3) using nicknames I have for my cats as potential cutesy town names. 

A friend of mine is getting New Leaf too and I think she's already chosen her town's name, so right now I'm mainly considering using a matching name (for example, "Ladeeda" town and "Ladeedo" town).


----------



## Kitsune

> Hmmm I was thinking of something from Pok?mon, one of the more unusual ones like Lacunosa, I'd love to call it Lostlorn Forest but that won't fit.



Doubutsu no Mori does mean animal forest so you could still call it Lostlorn.
Or if you go with Google it means animal crossing...


----------



## Suiumuounu

I was thinking of something of Pokemon... maybe Zweiblattdorf. It is the german version of Twinleaf Town from Pok?mon Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Juicebox

Suiumuounu said:


> I was thinking of something of Pokemon... maybe Zweiblattdorf. It is the german version of Twinleaf Town from Pok?mon Diamond and Pearl.



This hasn't been 100% confirmed, so take this with a grain of salt, but we are probably going to end up with only 8 letters again. So, you may end up just having to go with Zweiblatt, which is just "TwinLeaf".


----------



## Suiumuounu

Ok thankyou ^^ Then I take Avenitia. In Pokemon Black and White it called Nuvema Town


----------



## TomoEGoto

I have come up with my town name and when I get NL:

*
Morgen*
*

"Morgenstern" is a song by Rammstein and I loved the name (and song) and decided to incorporate it with my town.
Since I can't spell out Morgenstern as my town (Which is "Morning Star" in German) I decided to make due with what I have.

My character name will be Kristall (Crystal in German, too).


----------



## laceydearie

TomoEGoto said:


> I have come up with my town name and when I get NL:
> 
> *
> Morgen*
> *
> 
> "Morgenstern" is a song by Rammstein and I loved the name (and song) and decided to incorporate it with my town.
> Since I can't spell out Morgenstern as my town (Which is "Morning Star" in German) I decided to make due with what I have.
> 
> My character name will be Kristall (Crystal in German, too).



Augghhh let me love you!! Rammstein is one of my favourite bands, and I love that song :3
Done fangirling


----------



## Aurynn

In the past games I named my town Palmyre, Andorra or Hyrule =p Don't know why. Palmyre still sounds cool I think. But I'm looking for a better name ^^


----------



## Miss Renee

Anuenue because it means Rainbow and I just think it sounds nice.


----------



## Richluna

Rosewood as in pretty little liars town
Ravenswood
Deadmau5


----------



## Aurynn

Like the Pok?mongames:
Icirrus
Cianwood
Cinnabar


----------



## Diableos

TomoEGoto said:


> I have come up with my town name and when I get NL:
> 
> *
> Morgen*
> *
> 
> "Morgenstern" is a song by Rammstein and I loved the name (and song) and decided to incorporate it with my town.
> Since I can't spell out Morgenstern as my town (Which is "Morning Star" in German) I decided to make due with what I have.
> 
> My character name will be Kristall (Crystal in German, too).



Ahh, brilliant! Why didn't I think of a song by Rammstein? That's genius!

Although, chances are I'll go for Farron from FF13. I was speaking to a friend and he mentioned Faron Woods from TP, and now it just reminds me of that.


----------



## TomoEGoto

Diableos said:


> Ahh, brilliant! Why didn't I think of a song by Rammstein? That's genius!
> 
> Although, chances are I'll go for Farron from FF13. I was speaking to a friend and he mentioned Faron Woods from TP, and now it just reminds me of that.



Well, here some derived from the songs that fit with the character limit assuming it is internationally eight characters.

Rosenrot (Rose red)

Engel (Angel)

Sonne (Sun)

Ein Leid (A song)

Tier (Fitting since it's animal in German)

Amour (French for love, but hey.)

Stein (Stone)

Reise (Can mean "Journey" or "Rise" depending on the context that it is used)

Los (Has many meanings depending on how it's used and what language. But two possibilities can be "Destiny" or "Fate" at least in German)


----------



## mattmagician

I've been trying to think of a good name for my US town. 
Moriko was my Japanese town's name, literally meaning Forest Child. 

I dunno, I want something more modern, but still classic. 
Hrm.


----------



## Coni

I was thinking if anyone is a Tolkien fan, there are a lot of nice/awesome names for towns 

Examples like Isengard, Mordor, Rohan, Shire, Rivendell, Bree, Moria, Morgul, etc. These are just a few I remember now, but if you like some more options I could post them from the book or search for a link with more names. Personally I love Rivendell n__n


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX

Malachite, Sylvain, JadeMoss, ZheyFern, Glimglade, GrandFog and Ceridwen. These are my names. I'm having a hard time choosing!


----------



## Starrynite171

Coni said:


> I was thinking if anyone is a Tolkien fan, there are a lot of nice/awesome names for towns
> 
> Examples like Isengard, Mordor, Rohan, Shire, Rivendell, Bree, Moria, Morgul, etc. These are just a few I remember now, but if you like some more options I could post them from the book or search for a link with more names. Personally I love Rivendell n__n



Ooh I love the idea of Rivendell too. I was thinking Valyria or Winterfell (if it fits) from Game of Thrones. Leaning more towards Valyria at the moment


----------



## JLou

Coni said:


> I was thinking if anyone is a Tolkien fan, there are a lot of nice/awesome names for towns
> 
> Examples like Isengard, Mordor, Rohan, Shire, Rivendell, Bree, Moria, Morgul, etc. These are just a few I remember now, but if you like some more options I could post them from the book or search for a link with more names. Personally I love Rivendell n__n



My Wild World town is Bree!  Was thinking of going with Rohan for my New Leaf town, but I didn't think of Isengard -- that's a good one too!


----------



## Coni

Starrynite171 said:


> Ooh I love the idea of Rivendell too. I was thinking Valyria or Winterfell (if it fits) from Game of Thrones. Leaning more towards Valyria at the moment



Ah, yes! From Game of Thrones there are a lot of cool town names too! 

Winterfell, Casterly Rock, Highgarden, Pentos, Braavos, Volantis. I love Winterfell 



JLou said:


> My Wild World town is Bree!  Was thinking of going with Rohan for my New Leaf town, but I didn't think of Isengard -- that's a good one too!



Bree is actually a lovely name, I like short simple names, besides I cant help to associate it with a comfy place with delicious food hahaha!


----------



## Kitsune

I was thinking maybe Windfall, like from LoZ:TWW. After all, you arrive in a very prosperous town only to find that you are now the mayor. Sounds like a windfall to me.


----------



## Justin

Kitsune said:


> I was thinking maybe Windfall, like from LoZ:TWW. After all, you arrive in a very prosperous town only to find that you are now the mayor. Sounds like a windfall to me.



Oh that's perfect! If you don't end up using it, I might just have to take it.


----------



## Unironic Unicorn

First post to the site - I just read through the entire thread. Some really great names in here!

My favorites so far are

Faraway
Obscura
Outland
Woodbury
The Dump
Kismet
Anywhere
Noctelux
Anuenue

and 

*Furnobyl* because it is hilarious. Thank you, Cloudkitty.


----------



## JabuJabule

I still don't have a town name for my town.


----------



## Aurynn

Hmm, some names of the Inheritance book cycle are cool too! Like Ellesm?ra, Aberon or Ceris. 

I also like Windfall, won't choose it though.


----------



## Diableos

TomoEGoto said:


> Well, here some derived from the songs that fit with the character limit assuming it is internationally eight characters.
> 
> Rosenrot (Rose red)
> 
> Engel (Angel)
> 
> Sonne (Sun)
> 
> Ein Leid (A song)
> 
> Tier (Fitting since it's animal in German)
> 
> Amour (French for love, but hey.)
> 
> Stein (Stone)
> 
> Reise (Can mean "Journey" or "Rise" depending on the context that it is used)
> 
> Los (Has many meanings depending on how it's used and what language. But two possibilities can be "Destiny" or "Fate" at least in German)



Los has a great meaning, but I'm not fond of how short it is. Rosenrot or Sonne are probably my favourite out of those though, and I may actually end up using one of them.



Kitsune said:


> I was thinking maybe Windfall, like from LoZ:TWW. After all, you arrive in a very prosperous town only to find that you are now the mayor. Sounds like a windfall to me.



Windfall definitely is a nice name, but I don't think I'd use it. Maybe something else from a different LoZ game though.


----------



## Wish

So my 3DS LL came in today and I still do not know what to name my town
さくら ~ Cherry Blossom/Sakura
オーロラ ~ Aurora
ディズニー ~ Disney


----------



## umi

I named my town _Suitcase_ in Wild world. Sorry if I'm a tad slow, but what is the character limit for the town name?


----------



## Campy

umi.graham said:


> I named my town _Suitcase_ in Wild world. Sorry if I'm a tad slow, but what is the character limit for the town name?


8 characters.


----------



## StiX

I'm not sure yet either, but I have thought of a few.

"Inaba" (persona 4 town)
"Anywhere" (from the Journey song "Midnight train goin' Anyyywheeerreee" XD )
"Ohana" (Meaning Family, this was also my ACWW Name)
"Aboda" (A town in Spirit tracks, Link's Hometown. Also because of the train haha)


----------



## Littlemyuu

I think I go with;

Futaba, that means someting like a sprout or bud ( since I plant my tree in the town it fits really well!) or Myuu, since its my nickname!


----------



## Username

After a previous idea in this thread, (translating english words into Latin, I had already tried French, Spanish etc) I have come up with the idea of Novium. I tried translating New Leaf into latin, and it came up with Novum Folium. Thats too long, so i mixed the words together to create Novium. I quite like it but I don't knwo if I will be using it. I hope this helped anyone who is stuck for a town name idea like I was! Translation!


----------



## Odette

I think I've decided on Valmont, which means "Mountain Valley" in old french.


----------



## Hey Listen!

StiX said:


> I'm not sure yet either, but I have thought of a few.
> 
> "Inaba" (persona 4 town)
> "Anywhere" (from the Journey song "Midnight train goin' Anyyywheeerreee" XD )
> "Ohana" (Meaning Family, this was also my ACWW Name)
> "Aboda" (A town in Spirit tracks, Link's Hometown. Also because of the train haha)



I love the name "Anywhere" it just fits perfectly.


----------



## Sleepy

With around a month (and 2 days) until release, I am scrambling for a town name! I always like this part though ^_^ Coming up with a name will keep me busy anyway. I'll list some ideas I have, I don't know if any of them are the right fit though. 

Hogwarts
Louvre 
Gallup (has a special meaning for me)
Eden 
Whinging 
Cape ___
Port ___


----------



## VividVero

Capitol
Rosewood
Everlost
Delirium
Fantasia

Personally im inbetween Rosewood and Delirium. :/


----------



## Aria

I'm just gonna have a hard time choosing my CHARACTER'S name, let alone my TOWN one. D':

But I have come down to a few ideas (hopefully none have been taken >>)

Heartland (Cause Kingdom Hearts won't fit)
Midgard (Cloud! The planet is dyin'! /shot)
Dragonia 
Elseworld
Lore (After a certain browser based game's world x3)
EDIT: Also adding *Ghilbi * to the list :'3


----------



## Bubblecraft

I was thinking of horror film/Halloween themed names. I have these:
Casper (Casper the friendly ghost)
Amity (Amityville horror)
Lugosi (B?la Lugosi, original dracula)
Karloff (Boris Karloff, original Frankenstein's monster)
Helsing (Van Helsing)
Krueger (Freddy)
Voorhees (Jason)
Salem
Hollow
Fantasma (ghost in spanish)
Ludlow (town in Pet Sematary)
Blair (Blair Witch Project)

Whatcha think?


----------



## DorsalAxe

I have no idea what to call my town. I like nature-themed names. In the three previous games I used Treetown, Vinewood and Parkside, and I don't want to reuse them for this game (since I still play the other games). I've managed to come up with this pitiful list so far.

Windfall
Rosepark
Redgrove
Windvale
Goldleaf
Hocotate


----------



## Aurynn

Rosewood sounds cool.

I think I'll name my town Cianwood. I'm getting used to it, like it :3


----------



## oath2order

Rosewood is nice.

WINDFALL. I MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

I pretty much most definitely am going to name my town H*ll (after the "place", censoring just in case). It's been kinda a gag between my sis and I because she named her town Heaven first, then as a joke I named mine that. Besides, in City Folk it's rather hilarious what Rover says right afterwards. "H*ll, huh, I heard that place is lovely!" or something like that XD But I DO have several others that I _might_ consider, like...

1. Kaslo
2. Villisca (actually, that has a large possibility of being used)
3. Muffins
4. Area 51
5. The Moon

(k, the last two are very unlikely, ha, but they still might be fun to use sometime)
Really wish we had 9 letters, I have a lot that are just 1 letter over >.<

EDIT: Oh, thanks Litwick, just wanted to be safe, one time I was on this one forum which didn't even let you say it censored or not o.o


----------



## Wish

you don't have to censor Hell out haha

Heaven/Hell is a cute combo


----------



## Fjoora

Juicebox said:


> As far as we know, it's still eight. Although it hasn't officially been confirmed, one of the trailers had the town called "Treehaus" instead of "Treehouse", and although it may have been a creative choice, it still seems to point to there only being 8 letters.



That is like THE original town name.


----------



## Dizzard

Do we get to name the island?


----------



## aikatears

Dizzard said:


> Do we get to name the island?



nope


----------



## Mirror

My ideas:

Elusia
Myuu (Probably what I will go with)
Emera
Hellven (Heaven + Hell) 
Elm St. (Too bad it is a town!) 
Dreame


----------



## Wish

Mirror said:


> My ideas:
> 
> Elusia
> Myuu (Probably what I will go with)
> Emera
> Hellven (Heaven + Hell)
> Elm St. (Too bad it is a town!)
> Dreame



lol myuu sounds like my asian name nyuu

it is cute I think ^__^ But I like Dreame the most.


----------



## Blues

I'm thinking Larkrill. I wish I could do Ebony Sands, though...


----------



## Dreamer

I have my town name picked out, but my sister needs some help deciding on hers... she'd appreciate some help! 

She'd like something in either English or Japanese. She's considering nature/fruity/animal, specifically AC, Totoro, or Naruto-related names. She wants something "cutesy". Her character name is Churro and she's making a pie shop, if that helps with anything. 

 I suggested Camphor, and she's considering Puddles and Konoha. Any other ideas?


----------



## StiX

I've already posted several names but I still can't decide! I thought of another name though...

"Fewlane". It's a anagram for New Leaf!


----------



## Wish

Dreamer said:


> I have my town name picked out, but my sister needs some help deciding on hers... she'd appreciate some help!
> 
> She'd like something in either English or Japanese. She's considering nature/fruity/animal, specifically AC, Totoro, or Naruto-related names. She wants something "cutesy". Her character name is Churro and she's making a pie shop, if that helps with anything.
> 
> I suggested Camphor, and she's considering Puddles and Konoha. Any other ideas?



Sakura is from naruto and is also another name for cherry blossom


----------



## Blues

Dreamer said:


> I have my town name picked out, but my sister needs some help deciding on hers... she'd appreciate some help!
> 
> She'd like something in either English or Japanese. She's considering nature/fruity/animal, specifically AC, Totoro, or Naruto-related names. She wants something "cutesy". Her character name is Churro and she's making a pie shop, if that helps with anything.
> 
> I suggested Camphor, and she's considering Puddles and Konoha. Any other ideas?



I can't pretend to know that much about Totoro or Naruto, but here's some ideas: Kyuubi, Whitney, Kabuki, Mimyi.


----------



## Kaiaa

I came up with a few names I really liked, not sure if they have been mentioned before but here they are:

Riverend
Redwall (Probably naming my town Redwall, its only appropriate!)
Fairfax (or I'm naming it this)
Redwood
Fernwood
Tenpenny
Megaton
Imre (from "the Name of the Wind")


----------



## Dreamer

Litwick said:


> Sakura is from naruto and is also another name for cherry blossom





Blues said:


> I can't pretend to know that much about Totoro or Naruto, but here's some ideas: Kyuubi, Whitney, Kabuki, Mimyi.



Thanks for the suggestions! I passed them on to my sis.


----------



## Batsu

Dreamer said:


> I have my town name picked out, but my sister needs some help deciding on hers... she'd appreciate some help!
> 
> She'd like something in either English or Japanese. She's considering nature/fruity/animal, specifically AC, Totoro, or Naruto-related names. She wants something "cutesy". Her character name is Churro and she's making a pie shop, if that helps with anything.
> 
> I suggested Camphor, and she's considering Puddles and Konoha. Any other ideas?



I think Shinamon would be cute (it's the Japanese pronunciation of "cinnamon"), since it fits with churros and pies.


----------



## BlueBear

I've had Pine Bay picked out for my town for way over a year 
But if I could I'd like a town name that was in the Welsh language. But the words are all either too long or similar or the same as the English word Pine Bay in Welsh is Bae Pine..:/ probably just stick with the English version..


----------



## MisterGameOver

I think to put Delfino such as Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Beanoz4

I think I might use Bad Wolf for my next town name, I'm a huge fan of Doctor Who


----------



## Dreamer

Batsu said:


> I think Shinamon would be cute (it's the Japanese pronunciation of "cinnamon"), since it fits with churros and pies.



Aww, that's adorable! Thanks! 



Beanoz4 said:


> I think I might use Bad Wolf for my next town name, I'm a huge fan of Doctor Who





Someday I plan on putting a sign by my beach that says "Bad Wolf Bay".


----------



## wolley74

Either Hobbiton or Holland, I've used Hobbiton for a while on mine but since I like growing flowers on here and tulips in particular I may go with Holland, the windmill project should come in handy then


----------



## Hamusuta

Hey guys o/
I need serious help with my town name. Everyone has it planned but me, I have so much trouble deciding my name, I once spent 2 hours straight staring at the ACCF 'Where are you moving to' screen O_O Which is why help would be really really appreciated C:

I'd like something Japanese sounding, or English (or Japanese itself), I would love it to sound really cute as well! I'd also like it to have something to do with Rodents.
I want it to involve a play on words(this doesn't have to be included) because my original town name was going to be Hamsterdam (play on words with rodents) but there are too much characters in that, plus i've kind of grown of that idea. So yea, I would love it if someone could help. Thanks ^_^


----------



## MayorDulcie

I'm naming my town Fairsea


----------



## Kaiaa

Hamusuta said:


> Hey guys o/
> I need serious help with my town name. Everyone has it planned but me, I have so much trouble deciding my name, I once spent 2 hours straight staring at the ACCF 'Where are you moving to' screen O_O Which is why help would be really really appreciated C:
> 
> I'd like something Japanese sounding, or English (or Japanese itself), I would love it to sound really cute as well! I'd also like it to have something to do with Rodents.
> I want it to involve a play on words(this doesn't have to be included) because my original town name was going to be Hamsterdam (play on words with rodents) but there are too much characters in that, plus i've kind of grown of that idea. So yea, I would love it if someone could help. Thanks ^_^



You could name your town Hamtaro!


----------



## Hamusuta

Kaiaa said:


> You could name your town Hamtaro!



I actually thought of this!! But then I said it to my friend and then she said she was going to use it as well >_> (some friend huh? xD) But thanks for the reply


----------



## Batsu

You could call it Hamlet (literally 'small village').  I think there may be a villager named Hamlet though... hm, you could change up the spelling a bit. Hamelet, Hamlett, etc.


----------



## Hamusuta

Batsu said:


> You could call it Hamlet (literally 'small village').  I think there may be a villager named Hamlet though... hm, you could change up the spelling a bit. Hamelet, Hamlett, etc.



Its a really cute name  But you're right, Hamsukes name (aka the villager in my sig and picture) is now Hamlet.


----------



## Kattmon

I really want to name my town something to do with 'paradise' (because that's what my town will be, my little paradise) but I think for my town name the word paradise is a little bland.
I'd love if anyone could give me name sugestions of words that mean a similar thing, ^ . ^


----------



## Hamusuta

Kattmon said:


> I really want to name my town something to do with 'paradise' (because that's what my town will be, my little paradise) but I think for my town name the word paradise is a little bland.
> I'd love if anyone could give me name sugestions of words that mean a similar thing, ^ . ^



How about Tropicus?? That has a nice, 'paradisey' feeling to it


----------



## Gregg

After several weeks of hard thinking I've decided to name the city "Shambala". Shambala is some kind of mitical kingdom of peace and armony hidden somewere in Tibet. I think that's a great name with a powerful meaning


----------



## Sleepy

I think I've decided upon "Louvre," after the famous art museum in France. This is because I want my town to be my own work of art. I also plan to fill up the museum. I'm still considering "Gallup," but I'm definitely leaning towards "Louvre."


----------



## samyfav

I wanted to call it Hideaway Bay, but its too long and just Hideaway makes no sense. Might name it Kaua'i or Maui, since my AC:CF  was Hawaii. Or maybe something like BlueAcres, Delphino, Glitzvle, ToonTown, Tortuga, Eden, Star Isle, Fun Islet, Skypeia idk.


----------



## mcg92792

From Minecraft to Animal Crossing, I always name my worlds/towns Pandora.


----------



## Smoke

Kattmon said:


> I really want to name my town something to do with 'paradise' (because that's what my town will be, my little paradise) but I think for my town name the word paradise is a little bland.
> I'd love if anyone could give me name sugestions of words that mean a similar thing, ^ . ^



Felicity is a synonym for Paradise, and it sounds much less bland, in my opinion.


----------



## oath2order

"Paradise" is definitely overused.


----------



## Gregg

Kattmon said:


> I really want to name my town something to do with 'paradise' (because that's what my town will be, my little paradise) but I think for my town name the word paradise is a little bland.
> I'd love if anyone could give me name sugestions of words that mean a similar thing, ^ . ^



How about "Valhalla"?? 
Is a "paradise" of those who have died in combat, ruled by Odin. It's a cool name


----------



## Lamues

I'm leaning towards naming my town Oakport, the village is like harbor with the sea now closing you in at 2 sides of the map and it has a dock... and I just like the word oak. Haven't completely decided yet though...


----------



## Polar Android

I was thinking of naming it "Polaris" because Astronomy is bad-ass. 
And because whenever someone would visit my town, it would say they're visiting the north star.


----------



## Rutta89

I always call my towns Woopie, it was the first name that came to my mind when I got the DS version. Don't know if its a good name, but its a suggestion


----------



## Winona

I think that I will name my town Totori or Totoro, of course because of My Neighbour Totoro.
The girl will most likely be called Winona or Mei.


----------



## Panda345

I'm not very creative, so I'll probably call it either Lakeside or Lakestone.


----------



## WeiMoote

I'll most likely call my town Peki, after one of my characters.


----------



## samyfav

Kattmon said:


> I really want to name my town something to do with 'paradise' (because that's what my town will be, my little paradise) but I think for my town name the word paradise is a little bland.
> I'd love if anyone could give me name sugestions of words that mean a similar thing, ^ . ^


You could go with Eden, Shangri-la, Bliss, Haven, Arcadia, Xanadu, Bali, Fiji, Tahiti, Hawaii, Cancun, Isla, & Atoll


----------



## Peaar

I'm thinking Luna..


----------



## tworedboots

My son named his town StarCity ... characters Leo, Lyra, Lynx and Luna - all vaguely star related!  I will be getting a separate copy on release date, haven't decided on a name for that yet.  It is definitely limited to 8 characters though.


----------



## PapaNer

Just somewhat a suggestion to those looking for a neato unique name.  I used to just pick two words I like, and look them up in a few languages and kinda mash them together!

Like,
Animal In Dutch it is 'dier,' and crossing in Czech is 'přechod,' and so you can use Dierchod.  Not the best example ever, but sometimes it goes pretty well


----------



## amerlene

AC:NL will be the first town I actually get to name, as my sister used to always name them. I may go for something video game related but I like AC the best so, it's going to have to be something like Resettown or Curtville. Nookton maybe?


----------



## oath2order

amerlene said:


> AC:NL will be the first town I actually get to name, as my sister used to always name them. I may go for something video game related but I like AC the best so, it's going to have to be something like Resettown or Curtville. Nookton maybe?



Nookton is the only one of those you can use, because of the character limit.


----------



## Kiseki

I only had Wild World and my town there was called Mossdeep. I don't know what my new town in NL will be called though.


----------



## Rawrasaur9899

I'm not sure if this has been suggested on here already but how about Tuscany, Treehut, Jreome, or Ninim


----------



## Nooblord

What about Nirvana, or my favorite song my them: Lithium.
At first I thought we would be able to name the island, and I was planning on naming it Serenity.


----------



## Zombiechik

My last town was Illusion..my friend names hers E-ville which I like a lot too


----------



## umi

I'm not sure if I want to use my old town name (Suitcase) or if I want to change to something new...
my ideas are ; bonsai or cat town (reference to Murakami Harukis' novel 1Q84 )


----------



## mercuryfalling

As a graduate student in literature, I'm going with a lit-inspired name, Dewydell (Dewey Dell is a character from Faulkner's _As I Lay Dying_, and happens to have a felicitously beautiful name). I thought up a bunch of other literary themed names though that fit within the 8 character limit:

Meryton (_Pride & Prejudice_)
Longborn (also _P&P_)
Ferndean (_Jane Eyre_)
Pequod (_Moby Dick_)
Arden (_As You Like It_)
East Egg / West Egg (_The Great Gatsby_)
Linton (_Wuthering Heights_)


----------



## Zura

I'm going to be naming my town Hyrule! all my towns are named that because i am big fan of Zelda!


----------



## Batsu

I still haven't decided on a name for my town yet. My buddies have already chosen their town names and I've dropped the idea of making a matching name since what I wanted to use won't fit. I've got a list of names that I'm considering, but I've taken to jokingly calling it Buttopia in the meantime.  In the end, maybe I'll use it. no i won't. maybe.

I found a place name generator. Here it is for anyone who wants to try it. These are some names that I got from it that I thought sounded nice, but I'm not going to use any of them since I'd like to come up with my own name. Maybe someone else would like 'em though:

Bluemont
Deermill
Deerdell
Freyford
Freywald
Freymere
Fairice
Highwell
Mistwick
Oldrose
Orwyn


----------



## Nameri

My town in WW was called Urbeto, which is just Esperanto for village.  It means "little town".  I wasn't sure whether I'd call it Urbeto again or something new.  Novfolio? (new leaf   ) Not sure how many characters you get.


----------



## Little Joey

Should I go with Moonside or Tazmily?
Both from the Mother/Earthbound series.


----------



## samyfav

Little Joey said:


> Should I go with Moonside or Tazmily?
> Both from the Mother/Earthbound series.



Moonside sounds nice but Tazmily is much more unique.


----------



## JaneyBriggs

Hogwarts, not original but I am ok with that.


----------



## Rune

I think I'm going to just go with Starfall.
I removed a letter from a different name I had but it ended up sounding really weird to me. D:


----------



## Mothership

I know that "mori" means "forest" in Japanese. I'm considering naming my town Pinewood or Pineforest.....so what would that be in Japanese? Does anyone know?


----------



## Wish

Mothership said:


> I know that "mori" means "forest" in Japanese. I'm considering naming my town Pinewood or Pineforest.....so what would that be in Japanese? Does anyone know?



Matsu is pine
Matsumori
Matsuki


----------



## Mothership

Thank you, Litwick    Matsumori is so pretty, but it's one letter too long......bah. Matsuki is nice too, tho.

Is there a site somewhere that I can look for other Japanese words like all the fruits etc?


----------



## Kitsune

Well, momo means peach, and ringo means apple. I think orenji is orange. Sakura is cherry blossom so it may be a similar word. I got nothing on pears.


----------



## Batsu

Mothership said:


> Thank you, Litwick    Matsumori is so pretty, but it's one letter too long......bah. Matsuki is nice too, tho.
> 
> Is there a site somewhere that I can look for other Japanese words like all the fruits etc?



https://translate.google.com


----------



## Wish

Batsu said:


> https://translate.google.com



google translate is not accurate


----------



## Batsu

Not for complete sentences, no, but if you want to translate something like a fruit, it's fine.


----------



## SuperGamecube64

In the past I've had the names Onnett(accidental misspelling of Onett) and Hocotate(from Pikmin). In City Folk, which I hated by the way, I named my town Katana. I actually collect swords in real life.

In NEw LEaf, I was considering Twoson, from Earthbound but I also kind of like Kusanagi (basically the Japanese Excalibur).


----------



## Hiro

I almost always go with McKinley, haha ^^


----------



## Cloudbomb

I believe my town name will be Snowsage. I like winter themes a lot.


----------



## Aurynn

Snowsage sounds cool =)


----------



## Sleepy

I had previously decided on "Louvre," but with some afterthought, I'm definitely going with "Gallup" instead. =)


----------



## Devon

I'm naming mine Fusion, because it sounds fancy...and The game is being released at the begging of almost summer... Which means it will be hot. And fusion has to do with being hot. So there for HOT HOT HOT! So scientific....but not really. But yes FUSION


----------



## Rue

I always name mine after food. 

Unagi
Alfredo
Abalone
Cassis
etc~


----------



## Wish

Rue said:


> I always name mine after food.
> 
> Unagi
> Alfredo
> Abalone
> Cassis
> etc~



eel is delicious! 
food items? some of my favorites are ramune and takoyaki


----------



## Rue

Litwick said:


> eel is delicious!
> food items? some of my favorites are ramune and takoyaki



Takoyaki is something I have had the pleasure of experiencing, and I can see why it's your favorite. It's definitely _very_ tasty!


----------



## Wish

Rue said:


> Takoyaki is something I have had the pleasure of experiencing, and I can see why it's your favorite. It's definitely _very_ tasty!


I dream of takoyaki alot, so tasty

is it popular where you live? I bought 2 plates at matsuri for alot of money and I threw away one because I was so full... I regret this everyday lol


----------



## Rue

Litwick said:


> I dream of takoyaki alot, so tasty
> 
> is it popular where you live? I bought 2 plates at matsuri for alot of money and I threw away one because I was so full... I regret this everyday lol



I have lived in Ohio, Michigan, and now Florida. So far, Michigan is the only place that I've seen it available- usually small hole in the wall restaurants owned by mom and pop. When I did get TakoYaki, it was about 3 dollars. Not sure how much that is for you, though


----------



## Wish

Rue said:


> I have lived in Ohio, Michigan, and now Florida. So far, Michigan is the only place that I've seen it available- usually small hole in the wall restaurants owned by mom and pop. When I did get TakoYaki, it was about 3 dollars. Not sure how much that is for you, though


it was about 5 dollars here for 6 and they did not even grill it right but it was yummy


----------



## Cloudbomb

Here is a wacky Town Name Generator. It's totally random from compound words, so some are dumb, some are strange, and some are awesome. Roll the dice. 

http://www.qrcrossing.com/towngen


----------



## eresin

I love World of Warcraft and will name my town Nagrand


----------



## Hamusuta

Hamusuta said:


> Hey guys o/
> I need serious help with my town name. Everyone has it planned but me, I have so much trouble deciding my name, I once spent 2 hours straight staring at the ACCF 'Where are you moving to' screen O_O Which is why help would be really really appreciated C:
> 
> I'd like something Japanese sounding, or English (or Japanese itself), I would love it to sound really cute as well! I'd also like it to have something to do with Rodents.
> I want it to involve a play on words(this doesn't have to be included) because my original town name was going to be Hamsterdam (play on words with rodents) but there are too much characters in that, plus i've kind of grown of that idea. So yea, I would love it if someone could help. Thanks ^_^



I'm still struggling so much.


----------



## Dizzard

I think I've decided on the name "Cavaha" for my new leaf town.

It's pronounced "Ka-va-ha". It sounds like a tropical island but I like it a lot.


----------



## Nameri

Hamusuta said:


> I'm still struggling so much.



VoleHole?


----------



## Hamusuta

Nameri said:


> VoleHole?


That made me laugh so much omg xD That sounds way too dirty though xD


----------



## Steven

Oakleaf


----------



## Odette

I don't know whether to go with Beaumont or Valmont _(yes I love French words)_.

I think Beaumont goes well with the whole "cute village" thing, however I do have a personal connection with "Valmont". Ugh


----------



## Hamusuta

Odette said:


> I don't know whether to go with Beaumont or Valmont _(yes I love French words)_.
> 
> I think Beaumont goes well with the whole "cute village" thing, however I do have a personal connection with "Valmont". Ugh


What type of village are you going to create?


----------



## Odette

Hamusuta said:


> What type of village are you going to create?


Idk for certain, but it will be inspired by the Palace of Versailles. My house will be furnished with Rococo and I plan on having a palatial gardens sort of thing, with fountains and plenty of flowers and shrubs.


----------



## Hamusuta

Odette said:


> Idk for certain, but it will be inspired by the Palace of Versailles. My house will be furnished with Rococo and I plan on having a palatial gardens sort of thing, with fountains and plenty of flowers and shrubs.



Well, my advice is, If your making a sort of casual town which looks cute. Go with Beaumont, if your making a posh, regal, fancy town go with the french word ^_^


----------



## Dustbunnii

Cloudbomb said:


> Here is a wacky Town Name Generator. It's totally random from compound words, so some are dumb, some are strange, and some are awesome. Roll the dice.
> 
> http://www.qrcrossing.com/towngen



:0 what a wonderful generator~
I'm pretty set on naming my town RainWood, but I still really like coming up with new town names...

speaking of names, here are some that I've come up with, some using the help of generators:
RainyBay
Moon Bay
Star Bay
StarVale
SkyHaven
Moonfall
Rainwick
Starbell
Bluebell
Sunshire
DoeShire
Doefield
...
yeah.


----------



## samyfav

Dustbunnii said:


> :0 what a wonderful generator~
> I'm pretty set on naming my town RainWood, but I still really like coming up with new town names...
> 
> speaking of names, here are some that I've come up with, some using the help of generators:
> RainyBay
> Moon Bay
> Star Bay
> StarVale
> SkyHaven
> Moonfall
> Rainwick
> Starbell
> Bluebell
> Sunshire
> DoeShire
> Doefield
> ...
> yeah.



The generator came up with Starfall, which made me seriously reconsider my towns name. Starfall sounds great


----------



## N00bslayer06

Naming mine Grassity!


----------



## Aurynn

Things with Star/Moon/Sky in it are pretty cool :O


----------



## Hamusuta

Dustbunnii said:


> :0 what a wonderful generator~
> I'm pretty set on naming my town RainWood, but I still really like coming up with new town names...
> 
> speaking of names, here are some that I've come up with, some using the help of generators:
> RainyBay
> Moon Bay
> Star Bay
> StarVale
> SkyHaven
> Moonfall
> Rainwick
> Starbell
> Bluebell
> Sunshire
> DoeShire
> Doefield
> ...
> yeah.


OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU.
I JUST THOUGHT OF THE PERFECT NAME FOR MY TOWN ALL THANKS TO YOU, IM SO GRATEFUL THANK YOU I WAS STRUGGLING SO MUCH OMGOMGOGMOGMOMG THANK YOUUUUUUU <3333333333333 (im keeping it a secret until I get the game )

- - - Post Merge - - -

K NEVERMIND HAMSHIRE IS A REAL PLACE GUYS *awwwww sound effect*
I need some names that are like:
Hamdon
Hamville
Hamtown

STUFF THAT MEANS TOWN on the end guys,
I finally think Im coming through


----------



## MikiMiki

I'm doing either Pandora, Acorn, or Nestl? but I still can't decide which one!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I can't decide n what name to choose!!!  I'm either going with Omashu or BaSingSe.  Oh I just can't decide!


----------



## Toeto

My official name is Panacea , it means 'a solution for all problems'.


----------



## Chelyn

My town name will be Westeros


----------



## endlessalibi

Hmm... I would go with one of these:

Weston (where I grew up)
Grey (my favourite colour or shade)
Aurora (as in where Wayne's World takes place)
Defiance (name of the town in the new Sci-Fi series Defiance)
Icarus (only because of the alpha site in stargaze)

I am also taking suggestions.


----------



## Joe!

I'm simply going to name my town "New Leaf" if possible.


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys a need words that end in town that are 5 characters or less,
like Ville or Ton, you know what I mean right?


----------



## Dizzard

Hamusuta said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU.
> I JUST THOUGHT OF THE PERFECT NAME FOR MY TOWN ALL THANKS TO YOU, IM SO GRATEFUL THANK YOU I WAS STRUGGLING SO MUCH OMGOMGOGMOGMOMG THANK YOUUUUUUU <3333333333333 (im keeping it a secret until I get the game )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> K NEVERMIND HAMSHIRE IS A REAL PLACE GUYS *awwwww sound effect*
> I need some names that are like:
> Hamdon
> Hamville
> Hamtown
> 
> STUFF THAT MEANS TOWN on the end guys,
> I finally think Im coming through



How about Hamsburg?

(burg means the same as town)

What about Hamilton? (There's a town in Ireland called Manorhamilton....and a few places called Hamilton but does that really matter?)


----------



## Hamusuta

Dizzard said:


> How about Hamsburg?
> 
> (burg means the same as town)



Thats nice!  Its just it reminds me of Iceberg and thats cold, a winter town isn't what i was really going for ;~; Sorry!  But thanks for the help!


----------



## Dizzard

Hamusuta said:


> Thats nice!  Its just it reminds me of Iceberg and thats cold, a winter town isn't what i was really going for ;~; Sorry!  But thanks for the help!



I added another name to my previous post.

Hamilton?

edit:

Some town suffix ideas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_forms_in_place_names_in_the_United_Kingdom_and_Ireland


----------



## Hamusuta

Dizzard said:


> I added another name to my previous post.
> 
> Hamilton?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Some town suffix ideas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_forms_in_place_names_in_the_United_Kingdom_and_Ireland



Thanks so much  Omg, I just checked the website and '***' was one of them ^_^' xD @-@


----------



## Funkmaster General

Man, all my choices end up being just over the 8-character limit.

For example:

Innsmouth
Greenvale


----------



## romanhdz

Considering that I'll probably keep restarting until I get a river layout that I like (with the west-facing beach), I'll probably name my town 'Westwind'


----------



## Hamusuta

Funkmaster General said:


> Man, all my choices end up being just over the 8-character limit.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Innsmouth
> Greenvale



I just ask for 2 more character spaces ;~;


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Paradise,
Moncton,


----------



## Funkmaster General

Wait.

I've got it.

My town shall be named Compton.


----------



## SuparNoob

I think I'll be calling mine either: BelleBay (Bell Bay is close but this sounds the same and I get a double meaning with Belle meaning beautiful in french) or Gardenia.


----------



## NewLeafCityFolk&WildWorld

So, I watched a LP (Let's Play), or started to, of Majora's Mask (LoZ) so I'm going to name my town Deku.


----------



## a potato

Can Town
HEHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## XieXie Antares

Maybe I should keep the town's name the same as my AC:WW..
I named it "Goozland" (the land of goose/geese, as I got way too many Canadian geese visiting my backyard LOL）


----------



## derezzed89

Oh yes.. the big town name question.. lol
Really had a hard time with that one but I think I took my decision now and call mine 'Valhalla' (G.F.S. Valhalla from Metroid Prime)
Not sure why thought, guess I just like how it sounds..


----------



## GarthBnut

*I am naming my towns...Carolina and Rocky Top  
*


----------



## Gera

My Wild World town was named "Leaf", so I'm going to call my NL town: "Leafy"


----------



## JabuJabule

I think I'm going with Windfall, definitely. I love the name, and it's so fitting for an Animal Crossing town! It even has the ocean, just like Wind Waker! And it has shops, decorations, and animals/people! It's perfect! It's almost like a replica!

But then...I also feel kind of bad. It's going to ruin my tradition of naming them something I came up with.

First was Home (ACGC), then Popton (ACWW), and then Forestry (ACCF)....Maybe I need to start thinking again. I'm sure there's something out there for me.


----------



## birbyman

I'm thinking Twinleaf, as in Twinleaf Town in Pok?mon Platinum, Pearl and Diamond.


----------



## Mario.

Ugh i cant think of a name for my town, could anyone help me come up with a name for my town please?


----------



## TomoEGoto

Mario. said:


> Ugh i cant think of a name for my town, could anyone help me come up with a name for my town please?


Rammstein based names:

Rosenrot- Rose Red

Morgenstern- Morning Star

Engel- Angel

Sonne- Sun

Tier- Animal

Fellfrosch- Frog Skin

Sehnsucht- Yearning/Desire/ Nostalgia

Klavier- Piano

Alter- Old

Reise- Rise or Journey

Nebel- Fog

Spieluhr- Music Box

Stein- Stone

Legend of Zelda based names:

Kokiri

Gerudo

Kakariko

Kanalet

Lynna

Fairies 

Cucco

Outset


... some ideas.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

I tend to name my towns either Italy or Narnia lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If it were a higher amount of characters, I would consider doing Hill Valley! Back To The Future fan here! lol


----------



## LovelyLor

Here are some silly nonsense names I thought of but I decided not to use. 
Fluffton
Stardust
Junkfood
Sprinkdoo
Cakecake


----------



## Silentleafx

Village

Den

Zu City

I want something simple yet exotic ^ ^


----------



## Slickyrider

I wonder if the character limit would permit "Radiata City". Probably not. I was planning on just naming it "Radiata", anyway.

I came up with the perfect idea for my town layout, though: place my house directly in the center (as Radiata Castle is situated in the center of the city), and reconstruct the city from the PS2 game.

As much as possible, of course. Given the numerous installments (lampposts, benches, etc.), as well as the 



Spoiler



freedom to create one's own color palette


, I can certainly come close, if not perfectly replicate it. The only aspect one can't control is, of course, the placement of the animals' dwellings, but I'll have to work around that.


----------



## Fleiding

At the moment I am thinking about the names Attica, Amargosa and Firorello. The first one is named after the best restaurant in Melbourne, the second one after Amargosa Valley in the US and the last one - my favourite - after a really great Italian restaurant in New York.


----------



## FigrinD'an66

Pity you can't use as many letters as you like


----------



## Sandbox

I've researched a few! All have some nice meanings!

-Pacifica - Pacific culture
-Rio - colorful, tropical
-Ezume - pure water, pond
-Ghazala - ...gazelle. I like to think grass
-Tulay - veil of the moon
-Umika - fragrance of the ocean
-Vasara - summer
-Xylona - from the forest
-Ziva - brilliance

I'll probably end up with one of these based on my map!


----------



## Alijasp

I always name my town         LivDeadG    its from my favorite Rob Zombie song  Living Dead Girl


----------



## Yoni

I'm not totally sure what I'm going to name my town yet, but I really want a space-related name. The best I've thought of is Nebula, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate them!


----------



## JaneyBriggs

I originally said Hogwarts but now I want something more original...back to the drawing board and only 3.5 days to do it!!


----------



## Dizzard

Yoni said:


> I'm not totally sure what I'm going to name my town yet, but I really want a space-related name. The best I've thought of is Nebula, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd appreciate them!



Nibiru: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_cataclysm

Prounounced: Nih-bee-roo

Although it's supposed to be a planetary object that will bring doom to Earth and cause its' destruction. It sounds wonderful as a name though. Exotic.


----------



## Kitsune

I am thinking about naming my town Drifloon. It's short for drifting balloon, and is also one of my favorite Pokemon. That doesn't mean that I'll be theming my town Pokemon (I may or may not), I just like that Pokemon. Does anyone think that name is stupid. I'm not sure if I should use it. I tend to reset and I don't want to do that in this game, so I need to be 100% satisfied with my town name.


----------



## Snowbell

Applepie
Smokelie
Fireside
Cupcakes
Icecream
. . . .Okay, I may have been a tiny bit hungry when thinking of these names. .
Haha--.....................MOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sabby

On AC:WW, I used the name "Mooville". x) On AC:NL I might use Nordsted which sort of means North Location in Norwegian. xP


----------



## DeviousKit

Slickyrider said:


> I wonder if the character limit would permit "Radiata City". Probably not. I was planning on just naming it "Radiata", anyway.
> 
> I came up with the perfect idea for my town layout, though: place my house directly in the center (as Radiata Castle is situated in the center of the city), and reconstruct the city from the PS2 game.
> 
> As much as possible, of course. Given the numerous installments (lampposts, benches, etc.), as well as the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> freedom to create one's own color palette
> 
> 
> , I can certainly come close, if not perfectly replicate it. The only aspect one can't control is, of course, the placement of the animals' dwellings, but I'll have to work around that.



* Nice! I liked that game as well.*


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

I originally wanted to name my town "Twin Peaks" (I'm a huge fan of the series and also just like the sound of it), but I think that won't work with the character limit. So I'm thinking to name it one of those 5:

Maliblue
Nolita
D?licat
Ondine
Moineau

Well 3 of them are French words and since I am partly French and love the language I thought they would sound pretty cute.


----------



## a potato

I don't know yet.
I keep changing it


----------



## Hamusuta

Dizzard said:


> I added another name to my previous post.
> 
> Hamilton?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Some town suffix ideas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_generic_forms_in_place_names_in_the_United_Kingdom_and_Ireland



I dont really want it to have a real town name... it just seems... idk i just dont like it


----------



## Martin

I've narrowed it down to 2, but I love them both so much so I'm stuck again  I'm open to suggestions!

Nucifera or Nymphaea?


----------



## Dizzard

Hamusuta said:


> I dont really want it to have a real town name... it just seems... idk i just dont like it



If you don't know why you don't like it there's probably some kind of issue with your reasoning.

Is it because you wouldn't feel creative if you didn't make a town name that didn't exist in reality? That the town wouldn't feel unique?


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Martin said:


> I've narrowed it down to 2, but I love them both so much so I'm stuck again  I'm open to suggestions!
> 
> Nucifera or Nymphaea?



I think Nymphaea sounds really awesome, better than Nucifera in my opinion.


----------



## amartini

Anyone played Ni No Kuni?

I'm naming my town Ding Dong Dell


----------



## Mary

amartini said:


> Anyone played Ni No Kuni?
> 
> I'm naming my town Ding Dong Dell



Umm... Hello, there is an 8- character limit.


----------



## Batsu

amartini said:


> Anyone played Ni No Kuni?
> 
> I'm naming my town Ding Dong Dell



That's cute, but it won't fit, unfortunately. You could always call it DingDong.


----------



## amartini

Mary said:


> Umm... Hello, there is an 8- character limit.



Umm... Hello, I was unaware of this. 

And Batsu, I might have to do that!


----------



## taygo

Albertain would be nice. I can take out the e. I believe it is from a Hanson song....and I still like Hanson. Not as much as I did back in the day but woot. So I guess Albrtain?


----------



## Nymph

Man I'm not sure yet! My last town name was Ivalice (for FFXII)...

Still not sure what to pick! ; w ;


----------



## Martin

mon-chou-crossing said:


> I think Nymphaea sounds really awesome, better than Nucifera in my opinion.


I think you're right! My friends prefer it too. Thanks for your opinion 


taygo said:


> Albertain would be nice. I can take out the e. I believe it is from a Hanson song....and I still like Hanson. Not as much as I did back in the day but woot. So I guess Albrtain?



I like your town name but I wonder if it'd be better as Albertan or Albertin, because the removal of the "e" makes it look strange. Haha. Just my opinion.


----------



## TamaMushroom

I'm thinking about Mushroom or maybe Houston or Fungus maybe.


----------



## taygo

Martin said:


> I like your town name but I wonder if it'd be better as Albertan or Albertin, because the removal of the "e" makes it look strange. Haha. Just my opinion.



sorry it is albertane I meant. I spelled it wrong haha. It would look weird without a e. Aristede is a good name too. It is from dark shadows. I would have so names my son that haha. But my mom and I had "fights" over names. I wanted something cool and she wanted something cute.


----------



## Martin

taygo said:


> sorry it is albertane I meant. I spelled it wrong haha. It would look weird without a e.



Oh! Haha, I thought you removed it to hit the 8 letter limit, that's why I suggested the others.


----------



## bionic

Going for Ryloth after the Star Wars planet.


----------



## pocky

my friend mew and I will be naming our towns after french pastries.
I will be naming mine: ?clair 
unless they don't have the special '?'
in which case I will have to go for Eclair ; v ;


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Starlake Cove, or maybe Twilight Bay.


----------



## Bri

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Starlake Cove, or maybe Twilight Bay.



You know, guys and gals, you can only use 8 characters... >.>


----------



## pjsmommy12

I am thinking Bazi Cove (after my cat AND space permitting). But probably BaziCove (kinda like how that looks anyway) if it still keeps to 8 letters.


----------



## sye

i'm naming my town tiger lily with space permitting


----------



## birbyman

I'm probably going to name mine either Folsense, Birbyton, or Heirule


----------



## Yungshotgun

I'm naming my town Y?ngden after my clothing line im comin out with "Y?ng"


----------



## Nami

Appleton for me. Hoping I can land a good map with apple NOT as the native fruit. I'd like to profit from having many apple trees in my town.


----------



## Kitsune

Haha!^ I am actually hoping for apples, so that when my friend and I do perfect fruit swaps (I give her a ton of fruit to sell and she gives me a ton of her fruit to sell for huge profit), I can give my friend apples. Why is that awesome? Her name is Kira. 

I posted a name a few pages back that I am thinking about but not sure I want. I asked for everyones opinion, but it was on the bottom of the page and seems to have been missed or its being ignored. so here it is again.



> I am thinking about naming my town Drifloon. It's short for drifting balloon, and is also one of my favorite Pokemon. That doesn't mean that I'll be theming my town Pokemon (I may or may not), I just like that Pokemon. *Does anyone think that name is stupid*. I'm not sure if I should use it. I tend to reset and I don't want to do that in this game, so I need to be 100% satisfied with my town name.


----------



## PeppermintComrade

Kokoro Village!


----------



## taygo

what about Hoth? haha. I can make it winter.


----------



## sye

well, since there's only 8 letters long, i'm calling it foxtrot


----------



## siderealotion

Does anybody have any ideas for very pretty and wistful names? I might take a look through these pages for ideas but for example, my town on CF was called Moontown. I just thought of a couple now: Mist Bay and 5 Isles. I've always wanted to use the word "isle" in a town name but never really figured out how until now.


----------



## Martin

Maybe if you were to combine the Moontown aspect from CF and the Isles aspect to make something like Lunaisle? That's the best I could think of with the 8 character limit.


----------



## Miss Renee

What do you guys think about the name Blossom?


----------



## The Architect

Miss Renee said:


> What do you guys think about the name Blossom?



Sounds cute


----------



## DBarbs

I'm thinking possibly Eden.


----------



## tworedboots

I'm going with Ci'gazze (from Pullman's Dark Materials).  Having named my character Lyra which fitted with my son's town, StarCity, I've now decided to move Lyra out when I get my game next week.
So, Ci'gazze, with characters Lyra, Will, Roger, and Serafina.


----------



## Bri

I'm trying to choose between Wishvale and Wishholm. They're simple, I know, but I can't come to a decision. Opinions, please! x.x


----------



## Wish

Wishvale


----------



## Bri

Litwick said:


> Wishvale


I like it more, too. The only reason I'm trying to change it is 'cause I see so many people using -vale. xD


----------



## Wish

why not do wish in a foreign language?


----------



## Bri

Litwick said:


> why not do wish in a foreign language?


I could look into it ... o.o

Didn't think about that. Thanks! xD


----------



## kitanii

I might use Galosh. It's the name of my first ever town in animal crossing. I'm not sure though if I want something new and fresh ;o;

Maybe I'll name it
Birdsong
Chirp

Or something like that. Just because there are birds outside right now >w<


----------



## Diableos

Miss Renee said:


> What do you guys think about the name Blossom?



Quite a cute name, if I do say so myself!



Bri said:


> I'm trying to choose between Wishvale and Wishholm. They're simple, I know, but I can't come to a decision. Opinions, please! x.x





Bri said:


> I like it more, too. The only reason I'm trying to change it is 'cause I see so many people using -vale. xD



Ahh, Wishvale sounds so wonderful! Don't decide to not use it just because of that! x3



kitanii said:


> I might use Galosh. It's the name of my first ever town in animal crossing. I'm not sure though if I want something new and fresh ;o;
> 
> Maybe I'll name it
> Birdsong
> Chirp
> 
> Or something like that. Just because there are birds outside right now >w<



Birdsong sounds so peaceful!


----------



## Bri

Diableos said:


> Ahh, Wishvale sounds so wonderful! Don't decide to not use it just because of that! x3
> 
> 
> 
> Birdsong sounds so peaceful!


Thanks! I guess it shouldn't matter, haha. 

Oh, and I also think that Birdsong sounds very peaceful and very nice. Go for it, Kitanii! X3


----------



## kitanii

Thank you guys! I think I might just use it! :3


----------



## Diableos

Bri said:


> Thanks! I guess it shouldn't matter, haha.
> 
> Oh, and I also think that Birdsong sounds very peaceful and very nice. Go for it, Kitanii! X3



If you want it to stand out more, you could always use something else instead of -vale. :3 But it still sounds lovely!



kitanii said:


> Thank you guys! I think I might just use it! :3



Yes, definitely go for it! It sounds lovely!

I'm still trying to decide what I want to call my town. D: Sorua, Farron, Faron... maybe something in Latin, I just can't decide.


----------



## kitanii

Hmm! I guess it depends on what kind of feel you want for your town!
Farron is a neat name! Sounds a little ominous to me though! But it might just be me. >w<

I also was thinking of a short-and-sweet name like Doe for my town. But I'm really not sure anymore!
I want a cozy, country or forest-y name for it. >w<
Though Birdsong is at the top of my list right now!


----------



## Bri

Diableos said:


> If you want it to stand out more, you could always use something else instead of -vale. :3 But it still sounds lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely go for it! It sounds lovely!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide what I want to call my town. D: Sorua, Farron, Faron... maybe something in Latin, I just can't decide.


I was originally going to go with "Wishdrop," but it came from a town name generator and I was worried that someone else would use it... o.o

Farron/Faron reminds me of this a$$hole. I like Sorua, though! xD


----------



## Diableos

kitanii said:


> Hmm! I guess it depends on what kind of feel you want for your town!
> Farron is a neat name! Sounds a little ominous to me though! But it might just be me. >w<
> 
> I also was thinking of a short-and-sweet name like Doe for my town. But I'm really not sure anymore!
> I want a cozy, country or forest-y name for it. >w<
> Though Birdsong is at the top of my list right now!



I'm not really sure of what feel I'd want my town to have! Birdsong does sount like a cozy, forest-y name for a town though. :3



Bri said:


> I was originally going to go with "Wishdrop," but it came from a town name generator and I was worried that someone else would use it... o.o
> 
> Farron/Faron reminds me of this a$$hole. I like Sorua, though! xD



Haha, I actually got Farron from Final Fantasy 13, and Faron from Faron Woods in LoZ: Twilight Princess.  Sorua is just Auros backwards... and Auros is the surname to my online name, but I just didn't use it here. xD


----------



## Bri

Diableos said:


> Haha, I actually got Farron from Final Fantasy 13, and Faron from Faron Woods in LoZ: Twilight Princess.  Sorua is just Auros backwards... and Auros is the surname to my online name, but I just didn't use it here. xD


Oh, haha! Well that works, then! I do like the name, it just reminds me of that guy from Guild Wars 2 too much. He's a horrible character. xD


----------



## Zenaphalis

I'm going to use Windfall(You don't say...) but it was originally going to be Concordia, but 8 character limit n'stuff.
Also, I named my WW town N.Korea. *Flame shield up*


----------



## Wish

FF13 you say? I cosplayed as Lightning before


----------



## Diableos

Bri said:


> Oh, haha! Well that works, then! I do like the name, it just reminds me of that guy from Guild Wars 2 too much. He's a horrible character. xD



Oh dear. xD I might not name it that, just so it doesn't remind you of him.  I didn't play GW2 all that much, but it has some great potential for town names!



Zenaphalis said:


> I'm going to use Windfall(You don't say...) but it was originally going to be Concordia, but 8 character limit n'stuff.
> Also, I named my WW town N.Korea. *Flame shield up*



Name your town S.Korea. 



Litwick said:


> FF13 you say? I cosplayed as Lightning before



asdf. Lightning is probably my favourite character ever. I'd love to cosplay her, if I was the right gender.  Naming my town Farron is just to basically show how much I like her, haha.


----------



## SockHead

Hamusuta said:


> Guys a need words that end in town that are 5 characters or less,
> like Ville or Ton, you know what I mean right?



Hamshire? That's all I could think of.

Edit: Wow I quoted an old post.. I hope you see this


----------



## Bri

Diableos said:


> Oh dear. xD I might not name it that, just so it doesn't remind you of him.  I didn't play GW2 all that much, but it has some great potential for town names!
> 
> 
> 
> Name your town S.Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> asdf. Lightning is probably my favourite character ever. I'd love to cosplay her, if I was the right gender.  Naming my town Farron is just to basically show how much I like her, haha.


Quite the gentleman, eh? xD


----------



## Wish

There's nothing wrong with cross play


----------



## oath2order

I will be living in Moonfall


----------



## Byngo

I always use different mythologies for inspiration for my names on any games where you have the option to name something.

I chose Norse mythology this time around; My name of choice is ?lfheimr. Pronounced as if it was spelled Elfhame. ?lfheimr is one of nine worlds and home of light elves in Norse mythology.


----------



## Mary

So cool lunatic! That's super creative!


----------



## Mokuren

I'll name my town Merupi <3 Don't know why... I like the sound of this


----------



## Shriken

I've been thinking Jaxville essentially up until just today, dang haha what a time to have a change of heart!


----------



## Byngo

Mary said:


> So cool lunatic! That's super creative!



Thanks! It took forever to find it. I spent 2 hours skimming through name after name and finally found the perfect name. Now I have to choose my characters name... >_>


----------



## Bri

Lunatic said:


> Thanks! It took forever to find it. I spent 2 hours skimming through name after name and finally found the perfect name. Now I have to choose my characters name... >_>


?lfheimr? Wait, are you serious? I'm using that name too! For my physical copy!

...



Spoiler



Just kidding. xD


----------



## Wish

Lunatic said:


> I always use different mythologies for inspiration for my names on any games where you have the option to name something.
> 
> I chose Norse mythology this time around; My name of choice is ?lfheimr. Pronounced as if it was spelled Elfhame. ?lfheimr is one of nine worlds and home of light elves in Norse mythology.


that's part of an anime, sword art online


----------



## Byngo

Bri said:


> ?lfheimr? Wait, are you serious? I'm using that name too! For my physical copy!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. xD



Lol. Very funny. ;_; 

I was kind of hesitant to say what I am going to name my village, cause you know... Idea stealers. But I wanted to share my town name... 

Litwick: I seen that. But, the name originated from Norse mythology.


----------



## Bri

Lunatic said:


> Lol. Very funny. ;_;
> 
> I was kind of hesitant to say what I am going to name my village, cause you know... Idea stealers. But I wanted to share my town name...



Hehe. xD

I understand. I was hesitant, too. But mine's pretty generic anyway, so I figured it doesn't matter too much. Yours seems very specific, so I don't think someone would steal it. XP


----------



## Little Joey

Last minute check up, Tazmily or Seasons?


----------



## Diableos

Lunatic said:


> I always use different mythologies for inspiration for my names on any games where you have the option to name something.
> 
> I chose Norse mythology this time around; My name of choice is ?lfheimr. Pronounced as if it was spelled Elfhame. ?lfheimr is one of nine worlds and home of light elves in Norse mythology.



Nice choice there! I didn't think of going to mythology for inspiration, but I don't think I'm going to see many, if any, towns called ?lfheimr.  Reading all these names makes me think none of mine are any good. :c


----------



## PeppermintComrade

Little Joey said:


> Last minute check up, Tazmily or Seasons?



Tazmily sounds neat.


----------



## elena175

I'm stuck between naming it either "Elsewhere" or "Athens"
Hopefully I'll come to a decision within the next two days! I get my copy monday


----------



## Bri

elena175 said:


> I'm stuck between naming it either "Elsewhere" or "Athens"
> Hopefully I'll come to a decision within the next two days! I get my copy monday



Elsewhere is too long. Has to be 8 chars or less. :<


----------



## Be3N2

Elysium, for my town shall be the perfect paradise.


----------



## jesughs

I'm at a crossroads wondering if Del Mar is a good name for my town? It will of course be beachy-ish... What do you guys think?


----------



## Smoke

I have been hard set on Seiliu for the past month, but now my enjoyment of that name is beginning to waver. I've been thinking of Halcyon. Pretty cool word and an excellent synonym for "peaceful", which is about what I'm going for.


----------



## jPottie

It's going to be my first AC game, I'm so pumped, I've been trying to think of a name for a few days. I want my town to be a peaceful, serene place to live, and I want a name to reflect that, and just last night I thought of Vesper! I really like it, I just hope I don't end up playing for a while and think of something better/second guess it... I'm bad for that. xP

Edit, Just going to post other names I've thought of in case anyone else still needs help deciding on a name!

Nimbus, Lunas, Lumalus, Serenity, Windia, Gaia, Eldin, Aurora, Fable, Sephora, Oz, Arcania, Arcana,
Salem, Mysteria, Esoteria, Aria, Aura, Whoville, Eternia, FarAway, Melodia, Haven, Whimzy, Zephyr,
Harmonia, Etheria, Halcyon


----------



## Treetop

I burned out on ACCF, so this would be a fresh start ( Or New Leaf as they call it...)

Some of the town names I can think of are mainly RL places :3

- London (Greatest European City IMO)
- New York
- Russia
- England
- USA
- Chicago

Hope this helps :3 I'll be adding some more in my next post (Maybe some actual *Original* names)

Until next time, Game on!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Ok so... I need some help figuring out a name for my town D:
My original plan was going to be RainWood, but now I want to change it.
I'd like for the name to have something to do with night or the moon. Other languages are more than welcome.
These are the names that I've come up with so far, but none of them really have the right feel to them...

NiteWood
NiteWick
NiteGlen
NiteWold
NiteFawn
NiteFeld
Moon Bay
Moonfall
Star Bay
Starfall
AldNacht
ClairNuit 
ClairLune
?terNuit
MoonTide


Well, those are the names I've come up with, but I'd love to hear your ideas and input 

These links  have been very _very_ helpful to me, so I suggest that you use them if needed


----------



## Mothership

Erg. I'm going to download this game later on tonight (it's 9:45 pm here atm) and I still haven't come up with a town name yet.

I've been trying to find a simple, easy-to-pronounce Japanese name that has something to do with Nature, flowers, fruit, trees etc I plan on building a lot of the Japanese Public Work projects and having my house with the Japanese exterior, so a Japanese name would fit in perfectly with all that.

But, I'm running out of time (yes, I'm looking thru a Japanese/English online dictonary). Bleah.  So any suggestions would be quite nice


----------



## cjkwolf7

How about:

Smallvile (Smallville without an L unfortunately...)

Seriously! They need to up the name length to 10!


----------



## Shriken

I've decided to change from Jaxville to either

Porto or La Costa

Any thoughts on those?


----------



## rafren

My CF was Ani-Yoko, will probably name it that for old times sake


----------



## Elena

I like Marlybel and IronSea... What is the best choice?


----------



## Dustbunnii

After a lot of brainstorming, I think I've come up with a town name that I like...
*Moontide*
I might still change it, but as of right now I like it a lot.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Fox

Have named my town Sendai for all of my other AC iterations, I shall continue with the tradition


----------



## Aloha

Didn't think of putting Honolulu.I put Hawaii


----------



## Isabella

I'm considering Tazmily, Seamist, Celestia, but I really want something that has to do with like moon/lunar/night or a tropical name. Any ideas?


----------



## zblueboltz

Zone 0~3, The Room, Nothingness...


----------



## Treetop

I'm back! And with more town names this time 

- New Leaf
- Leafton
- Lidcombe
- Cantera
- Essex
- Sydney
- Bantex
- Kuran
- Atlantic
- Canada ( Yay! )


----------



## animal_xing_fan

Pixie?

Galaxy?

OakTree?

Utopia?


----------



## Diableos

Treetop said:


> I'm back! And with more town names this time
> 
> - New Leaf
> - Leafton
> - Lidcombe
> - Cantera
> - Essex
> - Sydney
> - Bantex
> - Kuran
> - Atlantic
> - Canada ( Yay! )



Leafton sounds pretty good to me. 



animal_xing_fan said:


> Pixie?
> 
> Galaxy?
> 
> OakTree?
> 
> Utopia?



OakTree - that's a lovely name.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Isabella said:


> I'm considering Tazmily, Seamist, Celestia, but I really want something that has to do with like moon/lunar/night or a tropical name. Any ideas?



I actually just came up with a bunch of names for the lunar/night aspect xD they're on a post a page or two back. Feel free to use any of them~

NiteWood
NiteWick
NiteGlen
NiteWold
NiteFawn
NiteFeld
Moon Bay
Moonfall
Star Bay
Starfall
AldNacht
ClairLune (clair de lune = moonlight in French)
ClairNuit  (clair can also mean bright)
?terNuit (combining ?ternel and Nuit, which mean 'eternal' and 'night' in French. 'Eternal Night' in French would actually be 'Nuit ?ternelle', but whatever xD)
MoonTide


----------



## Phyznix

I name my towns based off towns from the game Earthbound.
WW was Twoson 
CF was Onett
And NL is Threed


----------



## rafren

Hmm, if anyone is still having trouble

Noxus
Freljord 
Demacia
Ionia
Piltover
Kumungu
Valoran

all of which are league of legends areas, hahaha


----------



## Ethan

I named mine Kanto. Pallet town was too long.


----------



## fauness

I don't get mine until tomorrow, but I'm torn between these three:

- Valhalla
- Bordeaux
- Rosewood

I'm so excited, though!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Dustbunnii said:


> After a lot of brainstorming, I think I've come up with a town name that I like...
> *Moontide*
> I might still change it, but as of right now I like it a lot.
> What do you guys think?



I like it a lot. I think you should use it.


----------



## BelleApple

I'll receive my game on Monday, but I'm still deciding on my town name:

Shintomi
Moriyama
Amane (Reference to Death Note, and it means 'sound of heaven')
Hanabi (fireworks)
Hanamori

Which one should I pick?


----------



## JameSdEke

I doubt I'm the only one who was thinking "Smashville"? Based on the Animal Crossing stage in Super Smash Bros. Brawl? Haha, I'm so un-creative with town names, usually call it after my home town... Would like to avoid that this time. I usually spend about 20 mins sitting there, trying to decide -_-


_edit:_


BelleApple said:


> I'll receive my game on Monday, but I'm still deciding on my town name:
> 
> Shintomi
> Moriyama
> Amane (Reference to Death Note, and it means 'sound of heaven')
> Hanabi (fireworks)
> Hanamori
> 
> Which one should I pick?





I'd go for Hanabi, sounds the most cheerful


----------



## Jonk

I think I will name my town Avenitia. That's the German name of Nuvema Town from Pok?mon Black and White.


----------



## JameSdEke

Jonk said:


> I think I will name my town Avenitia. That's the German name of Nuvema Town from Pok?mon Black and White.



Aha. That's pretty cool. I'm still stuck with mine. Got a while to decide though


----------



## Adele

I swear one of the most annoying things for me is to decide a town name. For my AC:WW I called my town 'London', heh. Still considering what to call it, but so excited now!


----------



## Sir.Sims

My ideas:

Toontown,
Fairview,
Moonview,
SimCity


----------



## Jinglefruit

So while I've reset 50+ times today I have been using a different town name each time. Here's my rejects list. 

Iridium
Aphrodie
Lapis
Icing
Heresy
Glacier
Rhenium
Icove
Glaze
Lapland
Inkblot
Isotope
Lapin
Yellow
Iridia
Frogurt
Hearch
Laplaice
Vivilla
Inkstain
Icity
Rhodium
Hearate
Trailend

I think I need a break from resetting, I just twice in a row named my Character a town name. <_<;


----------



## katie.

I thought about calling my town teapots but then i decided on Sweetpea


----------



## ForgottenT

I named mine "New Oak" 
I think it?s a pretty nice name ^^


----------



## Chobi

I named my town Thedas. It's from Dragon age but I like the name ^^.


----------



## Mays

I went with Darkwood :3


----------



## Kiwi

I'm still stuck in the map-finding-process... x_X

However, the good thing is this helped me figure out which name suits the kind of town I want best.
I've tried all the names I've come up with these last months.

I guess I'm sticking with Panacote   (play on words with Panna Cotta and cot? = coast)
I named my two GCN towns Minztal (Mint valley) and Kiwimont, so Panacote fits in well I think. I like to imagine that Minztal and Kiwimont are just nearby... xD


----------



## kaitlincrossing

what does nekomori mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -

what does nekomori mean?


----------



## kaitlincrossing

I get my game and 3ds next week so im kinda in a rush/freaking out because i have sooooo many names to choose from yet i want to find more possibilities Dx

some names im thinking of:

Shanghai
Hogwarts
Kagamine
Hufflepuff
Wallflower
Hogsmeade
Caraphernelia
Also, I want to find a cute name for my character (I know this is a thread for town names but i couldnt find one for character names), I want the character name to be from anime or something but I've only watched Fruits Basket, Angel Beats, and Ouran Highschool Host club. somebody suggest me a cute anime to watch n.n


----------



## Arisu

town name character limit: 8 letters


----------



## ttocs

I always name my Animal Crossing towns the same thing..."Nowhere"


----------



## Corduroy

They aren't the best, but..

Snowfall
FunPlace { i dunno xD }
All Ways
Icedrop
Stream


----------



## RilaNeko

named mine Seoul , lol so original I know xD


----------



## TiffaniMichele

I named mine Asgard. I'm a huge fan of Thor and The Avengers, but my favorite character is certainly Loki. c:


----------



## 3DS Lover

Mine is called Yoshimo, I was going to call it Yoshimota but I did not have the room


----------



## Wish

kaitlincrossing said:


> what does nekomori mean?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what does nekomori mean?



cat forest


----------



## Stevee

name your character jenny so you can name your town: TheBlock 

or: Internet


----------



## fubako

I'm having great difficulty in deciding on a town name also. Here are my ideas...

1. noema (gre: thought)
2. alhaja (es: jewel)
3. ukigumo (jpn: drifting cloud)
4. rinzu (jp: a type of silk/satin)
5. Oortis (after the Dutch astronomer, Jan Oort)
6. Viento (es: wind)
7. Erde (ger: Earth)
8. cassini (asteroid/space probe)

More than 5, but that's how much I could limit the list to as I find them all to be quite magical. 
I might have to draw numbers to decide....
I wish the townsfolk could hold a vote as it'd make things so much easier right now XD


----------



## Niya

I've named mine Mystere, as in St. Mystere from Professor Layton and the Curious Village. But I also like Marzipan.


----------



## Zoopanz

I have always either named my town Rae or Tilldon, but when my NL game comes, I'm thinking of changing things up! Maybe Faire or Lesland


----------



## TheShootingStar

I named mine MeowTown but i wanted MoonLitCove but thats too long!


----------



## JurassicJunkie

I called mine NevaGrim... after the town in Dungeon Keeper Never Grim...


----------



## Caithleen

I named my town as i did before in ac ww Malahide wich is a town near Dublin in Ireland. I am totaly Ireland crazy so thats why,lol


----------



## zeus

I named my town Moonfall referring to Majora's Mask.


----------



## Kani

I named mine "Old Leaf". Not very original, I know. Even I'm suprised because usually I try to come up with something original, but I really liked that name and it fits my town, so yeah, Old Leaf


----------



## Sholee

I want to go with a fairy land - fairy tale theme! Does anyone have any good names? I can't think of anything that would fit within 8 characters


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Moonbug
LoonyBin
Dattebayo
Silverdale
EviLair


----------



## Janna

I named mine Edolas, which is the name of an area in an arc of one of my favorite anime. Not that creative but I tend to have a hard time with names so it'd have taken me hours otherwise.


----------



## Robert Plant

I would've name my city "Gensokyo"...

But I got confused and called it "Bakaland". Anyways, I'm not going to erase it.


----------



## Majorasmask

Westeros!

Winter is coming...


----------



## Deca

Janna said:


> I named mine Edolas, which is the name of an area in an arc of one of my favorite anime. Not that creative but I tend to have a hard time with names so it'd have taken me hours otherwise.



woah, i really love this one!

i named my town Orionpax.


----------



## Retro Rider

I named my town Buckshot,which I really like.

I considered naming it Dinkleberg x3

But the character limit is only 8.


----------



## MajorD

Mine is Sylveria... as usual, just another name I pulled out of my butt with no real significance x.x


----------



## EyeBallMonster

I named my town Oak_wood_. Just don't take the name, make a name of a tree, and _wood_.


----------



## KaraNari

In WW I named my towns Boxville and Nowhere. In NL I named my town Sun Isle!


----------



## majnin

I'm thinking either Wishvale, Pine Bay (both taken from here, sorry!) or my usual Olivine (The gym leader's called Jasmine = my name +the town is beautiful and has a beach) so I'm not sure... Wishvale is so pretty but I've always wanted a two worded town name...


----------



## Robert Plant

I restarted my game and named my town Gensokyo :V Although I had another ideas.


----------



## Kiwi

majnin said:


> I'm thinking either Wishvale, Pine Bay (both taken from here, sorry!) or my usual Olivine (The gym leader's called Jasmine = my name +the town is beautiful and has a beach) so I'm not sure... Wishvale is so pretty but I've always wanted a two worded town name...



Olivine is a great name! I planned to name my town Oliviana (the german name for Olivine City PLUS my name's Livia so it would have been funny...)... amongst many many other names but somehow ended up with Alpaka 

I used Oliviana for my "new" wild world town though... with my player named Livia. Guess who was one of my starters? Right, Olivia xD


----------



## Shampoodle

I wanted to name my town Applewhite but that name was too long, so I settled for Palace instead. It sounds fancy to me, thus I like it.


----------



## Gladtobemom

My town is always Posydale.  I like flowers. When I was a kid, my nickname was Rose--so I always use rose as my main character.  

Other names we've brainstormed:
Sonic
Leaf
Gmod
Prettytown
Marquetry
Roundelle
Violet Vista
Lilly Lookout
Posy Peninsula
Littletown
Dandyville


----------



## MadCake

And now, It's time for NAMES FOR OTAKU ANIMAL CROSSING FANS!
Gyoshini
Uita
Aoisora
and my favorite..
Iuan!
Now, For the ENGLISH names.
Campbell
Cloudton
Bersinch
Stanford (My old City folk name for my town. ;


----------



## majnin

Kiwi said:


> Olivine is a great name! I planned to name my town Oliviana (the german name for Olivine City PLUS my name's Livia so it would have been funny...)... amongst many many other names but somehow ended up with Alpaka
> 
> I used Oliviana for my "new" wild world town though... with my player named Livia. Guess who was one of my starters? Right, Olivia xD



Haha! That's a great story!
I do LOVELOVELOVE Olivine, I'm just really warming to Pine Bay. So simple, two worded, works with the town... But is it boring?


----------



## Seafang12309

Ninjago

Roger

Alabama

Skaro(Dr.Who)

SeaClan(My made up warrior cats Clan XD)


----------



## MadCake

<Female Ninjago fan
<Finally someone who understands me


----------



## Lucious

I'm not sure yet. I will start my game today and I'll probably name it after my username.


----------



## Wigan06

.


----------



## LeadKisses

I named mine "Acreaya". I love it. Good thing I didn't go with "Metro".


----------



## NickAe

I named mine Starship...not really because of the Nicki Minaj song, but because it was literally the first thing that came into my head when I was asked where I was going.  Now my town theme is the song by Nicki Minaj >,< and my character has a sailor hat, and the blue-zap outfit.  I guess everything worked out!


----------



## Farobi

I literally sat by the mall after I bought Animal Crossing: New Leaf thinking on what my town's name should be. I didnt want to name it after "things", "real-life places", or "ville", so I named it after my username just because it had a nice ring to it!

~Farobi~

Other cool town names I made up in the process:

Raseri
Zetta
Vavilla


----------



## excalinator

Anyone has original Nintendo related nicknames for a town?


----------



## charmed girl

I named my town Rosewood (from pretty little liars) lol
My next town will probably be called Charming! (from sons of anarchy)


----------



## Ashybe

I named my 3DS town Eqestria. (Couldn't put Equestria, too long)


----------



## LadyYsmay

I named my town Westeros from A Game of Thrones. My town flag is a direwolf sigil for House Stark, haha.


----------



## mayortash

I named my town Laputa after the Studio Ghibli movie. My town flag is the charm from the movie 

As far as Nintendo related names go - what about something from LoZ?


----------



## Freya

I named my town Juniper. Not sure why, it just seemed to have a nice ring to it!


----------



## AnnaBanana

I named mine 'Lilliput', after the island in "Gulliver's Travel's" which is inhabited by tiny people .


----------



## Nameless fox

I gave up on ideas, so I just call my NL town 'Grep'

That's about it.


----------



## majnin

Olivine because my name's Jasmine.


----------



## Amykins

I really wish I'd put more thought into naming mine. Now I'm stuck with "Treetown". ><;;


----------



## Peachy

I was going to name my town Lovely haha then my friend said it was dumb so I went with Kimiki as a tribute to Okami.


----------



## intropella

My town name is Mirotic
Other (was going to name) : Bolero


----------



## NightWings

Anyone willing to help me decide what my town name should be? Here are my top 3 choices:

Scribens --> It means writing in Latin, and I love writing
Narnia --> Well, the town has talking animals! I love the Chronicles of Narnia. They are special to me.
Sky Cove --> It sounds SO COOL. And it has a space in it, so it looks cool too.

I seriously CANNOT decide. I like them all for different, equally awesome reasons, so it's so hard to pick.

A side-note for other people looking for names- here are other things I came up with:
Seasons
Skyloft
Seattle
Skynook
Hogwarts
Pie Town
Skyden


----------



## Dfales62

I named my town Furville. I have also come up with. ClawPaw, could add an N for ClawNPaw. Could go with BigApple if that was your fruit. I will post more later if I come up with anything better.


----------



## Farobi

NightWings said:


> Anyone willing to help me decide what my town name should be? Here are my top 3 choices:
> 
> Scribens --> It means writing in Latin, and I love writing
> Narnia --> Well, the town has talking animals! I love the Chronicles of Narnia. They are special to me.
> Sky Cove --> It sounds SO COOL. And it has a space in it, so it looks cool too.
> 
> I seriously CANNOT decide. I like them all for different, equally awesome reasons, so it's so hard to pick.



I like Sky Cove. It sounds like a pretty cozy place to live in :3


----------



## majnin

NightWings said:


> Anyone willing to help me decide what my town name should be? Here are my top 3 choices:
> 
> Scribens --> It means writing in Latin, and I love writing
> Narnia --> Well, the town has talking animals! I love the Chronicles of Narnia. They are special to me.
> Sky Cove --> It sounds SO COOL. And it has a space in it, so it looks cool too.
> 
> I seriously CANNOT decide. I like them all for different, equally awesome reasons, so it's so hard to pick.
> 
> A side-note for other people looking for names- here are other things I came up with:
> Seasons
> Skyloft
> Seattle
> Skynook
> Hogwarts
> Pie Town
> Skyden



I had this problem too. I wanted to name my town Olivine because it was special to me, but Pine Bay sounded AWESOME. I decided in the final moments when I was supposed to type in my town name. I typed in Pine Bay but it just wasn't right. It'll come to you eventually.


----------



## cwertle

My town name is Blink.  Not sure why I chose it lol. e.e


----------



## Yobo

My town name is Chikubi... it means nipple in Japanese. I had no idea why I chose that name, and now I regret it. lul I should have named my town "Oshiri" since my town fruit is peaches... and let's face it, the peaches in Animal Crossing look like butts.

Side note: Doesn't "chikubi" sound too cute to be associated with nipples? I mean, some people might think nipples are cute, but idk. I should probably stop talking about nipples now. .-.


----------



## ratrottedmind

NightWings said:


> Anyone willing to help me decide what my town name should be? Here are my top 3 choices:
> 
> Scribens --> It means writing in Latin, and I love writing
> Narnia --> Well, the town has talking animals! I love the Chronicles of Narnia. They are special to me.
> Sky Cove --> It sounds SO COOL. And it has a space in it, so it looks cool too.
> 
> I seriously CANNOT decide. I like them all for different, equally awesome reasons, so it's so hard to pick.



Sky Cove sounds pretty awesome! And I agree, towns always look cool when they have a space in the name 

My town is named Tocino... Spanish for bacon.. who doesn't love bacon?!


----------



## deeptoot

I named mine Ithica.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## Aussie

I named my town New Bark  from Pok?mon gen 2 starter town


----------



## Ghi

Named mine Ciel.

Here are a few ideas:

Corona
Sol
Rios
Aurora


----------



## Farobi

THIS IS STICKIED THANK GOD I THOUGHT THIS THREAD IS DEAD.

Ok. Im making a new town. Is Oldale a good name? (Based on Pokemon)


----------



## Chiarasu

I named my town Hope~ (based from Dangan Ronpa)
Funny enough, I streetpassed someone who named their town Despair.


----------



## fifimonkeh

Hogsmead, Fortuna, Oakvale


----------



## unravel

Maybe this will help 
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/List_of_cities_and_towns_by_name


----------



## DaCoSim

The girl that got me started on the original animal crossing for gamecube had a maiden name of Birdsong. Because of her, I have my obsession with this game, so in honor of her, my town name is Birdsong.


----------



## Gingersnap

I've recently become obsessed with Skullgirls, thus naming my town Meridian.


----------



## majnin

I named my new town Limerick because I remember seeing on it a map of Ireland and thinking 'what an awesome name for a place' thus began a month or so of me obsessively writing limericks in an old notebook. I was young and they are terrible, but when I decided to reset Limerick just popped up in my head and boom, it's now my town. I was wondering what people think of it though, Limerick - is it cute or strange?


----------



## Avalanche

Named my town Dat Ave because dat ave.


----------



## Gummysaur

My town name is Dwerll .3.


----------



## ectoTricycle

New Bark because Johto.


----------



## kelseyrae27

I named my town after the city I just moved to in Italy. Catania.


----------



## Cardboardo

Ostrel, because why not? Sounds cool.


----------



## in-a-pickle

For my second town, based on the idea of Tropical Resort, complete with hotel, restaurant, and spa, I though the name, "Paradiso" would be cool. It's Paradise in Italian plus it has a really nice and euphonious ring to it. What do you guys think?

I even made a vintage style postcard for the town as my sig.


----------



## Wondrous

Not sure what to name my town atm. D:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Konjulia, because it's original.


----------



## ninfia

my towns name is hanahata !


----------



## irisubunny

mines hyrule.. at first i thought it was pretty creative to make it after LoZ, but then after awhile i had it i noticed like 8 other people on this forum named their town hyrule also lol.


----------



## Neli

Still thinking of one..


----------



## jPottie

I named mine Faraway , because I like how generic it sounded. Thought it would make me feel less likely to reset.


----------



## breadhead

my new leaf town is called "yoyovile" i was going to do yoyoville but that is to much.


----------



## in-a-pickle

Naming my mini-golf themed town "PuttPutt" I really like the sound of it....


----------



## JellyBeans

My old town was Windsor.

But I just reset. And I called it Willow. Now I just need a town flag that has a willow tree on it..


----------



## gabriursa

Mine is named Chicago just cos of CM Punk, and also cos the flag can be the Chicago flag but I also like; Astor, Asgard, Londo, Blighty and Madone, mostly Dark Souls references haha.


----------



## Diableos

I think I'm going to reset (again...), and I might call my town Sorua, but I'm not sure if I really like that name anymore, although I can't seem to settle on any other name so I may just have to stick with it.


----------



## Manny Toons

Bellwood. Because I'm creative. Last town was named New Bell. Huhuhuh.


----------



## Diableos

Manny Toons said:


> Bellwood. Because I'm creative. Last town was named New Bell. Huhuhuh.



You're the most creative person I know. :V Although Bellwood is still a pretty sweet name.


----------



## jolokia

I called mine Hollow. I don't know why. Like... a hollow in the woods I guess? It had a narrow escape because I nearly called it Newtown initially. I'm not good at names.


----------



## Neli

My town name is Nero. I got the base for it from Robert De Niro. I changed the 'i' to an 'e' because I thought it looked better, and that way their won't be any pronunciation flaws. Niro could be perceived as 'Knee-roe' when I really pronounce it 'Neer-o'. So replacing the I with an E just makes it smoother. I *love* it, it's so unique and personal. ♥ 

I recommend to those in search of a town name, to take the last name of a favorite celebrity and switch up the vowels. Examples:
Jim Carrey to Carri.
Will Ferrell to Farrel.
Tina Fey to Faye.
Rihanna to Rihan or Rana.
Brad Pitt to Pite.
Katy Perry to Perry. (You don't even have to change that one, it's so cute as it is for a town name!)

See what I mean? Try it out with your favorites and see the cool results~!♥


----------



## links123

My town name is Matdom. I cannot speak it when I was a kid.


----------



## tcd269

My town name is Mordor because of first-thought syndrome. I honestly regret it.

If I get my Turnips unloaded, I'm totally resetting and renaming to something Final Fantasy related. I'm really liking Galbadia (if it fits) or Bran Bal.


----------



## Petra

If I were to get a new town I would name it West Egg after The Great Gatby and name the mayor Gatsby!
My current town is called ?ster?ng after where I live, which is nice enough.


----------



## Diableos

tcd269 said:


> My town name is Mordor because of first-thought syndrome. I honestly regret it.
> 
> If I get my Turnips unloaded, I'm totally resetting and renaming to something Final Fantasy related. I'm really liking Galbadia (if it fits) or Bran Bal.



Luckily Galbadia will fit, as will Bran Bal. Those are some great choices there.


----------



## tcd269

Thanks! Definitely gonna go with Galbadia now. Can't wait to start the reset process!
I still can't find a decent Turnip price though. ;-;


----------



## Farobi

I wanted to name mine Bayport. But Oldale is pretty swell too :3


----------



## cannedcommunism

Mine is Lylat. It's named after the galaxy in the StarFox series.


----------



## -_gospel_-

My town name is really stupid XD I let my little sister choose it. It's Sunville.


----------



## Shabontama

In my eyes, it depends on your interests! ♪ For example, for video-game fans, you could name it a fictional place in a video-game that you like, perhaps one of these:

Albion
Eternia
Gaia
Lake Hylia
Hyrule
Termina, etc.

But on the other hand, if you're interested in nature and the world, like me, then you could name it after real places, like these:

Manhattan
Japan
Korea
New York
Mexico, etc.

The possibilities are endless! My town name is Tokyo, if any wants to use that. It's a bit overrated, to me, so I might rebuild my town.


----------



## Bon

Reset my game not too long ago, I named my town Old Bell. 
Town names are so personal, I feel. Personally I always make mine up!


----------



## selbishikh

Bon said:


> Reset my game not too long ago, I named my town Old Bell.
> Town names are so personal, I feel. Personally I always make mine up!



Its true!! If you make yours up you feel so much special like that name is one of a kind.
I named mine Andromea. Dunno if anyone else named it and I dont know where I got the idea from. I think it was inspired by Greek Goddesses/Gods...


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

How about Kindom or Perfect?Mine is Junko i just made it up but I just found out it was Japanese lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the misspelling of kingdom!


----------



## J087

Try to find the Latin translation for a word you find meaning full. You can use that word straight away or add a syllable to give a nice ring to the word. It'll lose it's translation but you'll have a town name with a nice meaning, or reference if you will.


----------



## MizukiiMoon

Animalia or Mobius (if you're a Sonic fan). This is the name of my 2 towns


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I like to name my towns Japanese names [WW= chisana usagi ちさなうさぎ NL = mujimoso むじもそ]

You can name your town after what species of animal your after like;
Squirrelsville
Cathi
Bunnlandia


----------



## tcd269

After a lot of resetting, I've gone through about four town names. Mordor, Galbadia, Bran Bal, and Sunleth.

I finally stuck with Sunleth because I sounds pleasant. The Sunleth Waterscape was also my favorite zone in FFXIII and FFXIII-2.


----------



## charris114

I'm really into Harry Potter, so my current town is Hogwarts. But I've had Hogsmeade, Diagon (Alley), and even Panem (the Hunger Games) in the other versions of AC before!


----------



## Hey Jude

I'm going to be making a new town when my friend Frankie buys his own 3ds, so he'll keep our old town on his after we transfer the data. I'm a huge Futurama fan and seeing as how all of the other town names I've picked didn't fit, I decided on Thuban 9. There will be cat face-boards everywhere, lol. ^^ I'm probably the only one to use it.


----------



## Ida

I wanted ? original name, ? name that reminded me of the swedish most remote villages up north. It became Knytteby. "By" is swedish for small village and "knytt" are a creature of swedish folklore and are easiest described as ? small childlike troll,elf,goblin or fairy who are more the type doing miscieves than being evil. They are spirutual creatures of the forrest.


----------



## majnin

I just finished Pokemon X and am looking to reset my town again. I can't decide between:

Limerick (The town name I have now)
Laverre (My favourite town in Pokemon X, a little tribute)
Marzipan (It's just so adorable)


----------



## Hazel

I wanted something unique and celestial inspired so I named my town Lunetta which is an Italian name meaning "little moon"


----------



## Ankhes

I take family names.  Roseberg - my ggrandmother Rose
Wolfberg - surname Wolf
Maeville - grandmother was named Mae

I am into genealogy and my ancestors!    I find this a nice way to honour them.  I also name my mayors after them.


----------



## Neli

majnin said:


> I just finished Pokemon X and am looking to reset my town again. I can't decide between:
> 
> Limerick (The town name I have now)
> Laverre (My favourite town in Pokemon X, a little tribute)
> Marzipan (It's just so adorable)



Ooo I like Laverre, and the fact that it's linked to Pokemon. However I can definitely agree that Marzipan is insanely adorable.


----------



## taehyvng

my town name is keroppi.
really wished i named it parfait tho. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



majnin said:


> I just finished Pokemon X and am looking to reset my town again. I can't decide between:
> 
> Limerick (The town name I have now)
> Laverre (My favourite town in Pokemon X, a little tribute)
> Marzipan (It's just so adorable)



i really like laverre!


----------



## starkidkt

I named my town Pigfarts.
Its an inside joke from a fandom I'm a part of (Pigfarts is a parody of Hogwarts), so if you have any inside jokes or something that could apply, I'd suggest doing that for your town name. It just makes it that much more meaningful to you.


----------



## Orogenes

The intro jingle reminded me of the Totoro theme song, so "Totoro"'town it was.


----------



## Prisma

I named my town MapleBay....BECAUSE I LOVE THE FALL TIME too pretty...


----------



## majnin

Thanks to those who helped. I named my town Marzipan eventually (I couldn't resist) But in future I decided to make a character named Laverre in honour since I couldn't leave it behind. Thanks!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I've had so many towns that its hard to remember all the names but:
--FlanBay (if you say it fast it sounds like flambe, and there's a little bit of dark humor in that)
--Aurora (based on Sleeping Beauty and Aurora Borealis, although it also reminded me of that horrible theatre shooting in Aurora, Colorado) 
--Astoria (actual town on the Oregon Coast where the Columbia River dumps into the Pacific Ocean, so it fits with the map layouts) 
--The Grid (Tron)
--LV-426 with the mayor named Ripley (Alien/Aliens and last thing you'd find on that moon are cute cuddly animals) 
--Beignet (dessert of French origin)
--Nutmeg (because I associate nutmeg with the holidays via pumpkin pie and egg nog)


----------



## Hey Jude

majnin said:


> Thanks to those who helped. I named my town Marzipan eventually (I couldn't resist) But in future I decided to make a character named Laverre in honour since I couldn't leave it behind. Thanks!



My friend Ashley named her town Marzipan too, because she loves the cartoon Chowder. It is such a cute name! 'u'


----------



## gingerbread

Thinking naming my town Saudade. It's nice, it's a Portuguese and Galician word that has no direct translation in English, you can find a wikipedia page on that word xD


----------



## majnin

I'm stuck! Please I need urgent help.

What town name should I pick:

-Laverre (Pokemon - favourite town but difficult to say in my accent.)
-Marzipan (Pretty cute but friend's I play with think it's weird)
- N?el (With two dots over the O, because I love Christmas so so much!)


----------



## gingerbread

majnin said:


> I'm stuck! Please I need urgent help.
> 
> What town name should I pick:
> 
> -Laverre (Pokemon - favourite town but difficult to say in my accent.)
> -Marzipan (Pretty cute but friend's I play with think it's weird)
> - N?el (With two dots over the O, because I love Christmas so so much!)



Laverre is lovely  <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Hey Jude said:


> My friend Ashley named her town Marzipan too, because she loves the cartoon Chowder. It is such a cute name! 'u'



I used to watch that show when I was younger!  But it got cancelled, so I sort of lost sight of it since then.
Anyway, I'll be naming my future town Paris, but there's plenty of other names I have used, including Mokuzai, Cypress, Emerald, other state/country names, dessert-themed names, and so forth.  I can't remember all of them; Emerald has stayed with me because it's what I named my *very* first Wild World town.
And no, it's not because of the movie.  I named the town Emerald because a section of my neighborhood has Emerald in the name, and that's where I live.   I'm sure most of you will know what movie I'm talking about, unless you're younger than I am!


----------



## Ida

I wanted to name My new town after something from The lord of the ring (My favourite films together with the Lion King)  This town wont be ? town where i try to make everything perfect so Lorien and Rivendell had to go... 

I wanted to name my mayor Gandalf so obviously Mordor didnt sound nice either. 

Isengard are to mutsh industrial to be interesting even if isengard are the tower of wizards. Hobbiton was to happy. I migth use the town for Cyckling now and then and Hobbiton are a cosy non fast Going place... 

Then i thougth about Mirkwood. The former Greenwood where the forest was a place for both good and evil, And RADAGAST house! It inspired me to do Gandalfs house with mushroom interior. Ill also male more caracters later. Saruman and Radagast Will be residents in Mirkwood. 

Long post i know


----------



## cIementine

We're taking the Hobbit to Isengard, Isengard, Isengard xD

I want to call my new one after Disney stuff.

Hakuna
or
Matata
or 
Ohana
or
Priderock
or
Sherwood
or
Narnia

None Disney could be..

Portilis 

Alohana

Paris

Berlin

Norway


----------



## Ida

Norway?  Argh dont make me remember that song >.<


----------



## flea

I wanted to name my town Townsville. Then I could be the the Mayor of Townsville~ But it was one letter too long, I think. siiigh.


----------



## Cariad

Gold bay!


----------



## samachan

Nieuerre.


----------



## Big Forum User

Cherries
Apples
Bananas
Coconuts
Peaches

I'm hungry, okay?


----------



## Amyy

I just have mine as Home

im not creative ahaha


----------



## Improv

Skaro bc Doctor Who


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I'm stuck on Windy or Skyfall...

My current town is A place... :v


----------



## MistahBlaze

I think mine will be

Arcadia, Aurora, or Whittier


----------



## mariop476

Redland,
Blueland,
Kwiksand,
Idaho,
Potato.


----------



## Srsly

Back in the old days, on my game cube days my town was called Shire, like from Lord of the Rings, but now on my new game I did Rocktown, because the town I grew up in was called Rocklin and my dad always called it Rocktown


----------



## xTurnip

I'm thinking Raccoon City, Silent Hill or Albion for my town.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

"Postre" is dessert in Spanish. 
I also have a full list of foods in Spanish (fruits, vegetables, breakfast foods, a few desserts), so if anyone wants to hear them all I can write out the full list!


----------



## Miggi

Westeros. Qarth.


----------



## God

I named mine 'Henesys' because I also play Maplestory


----------



## Akr4m

Anyone have any food related town names? XD


----------



## Lamues

Psychopathic said:


> I named mine 'Henesys' because I also play Maplestory



Oh I like that!

I named my second town Rosedell, because... I like the sound of it.


----------



## momayo

Akr4m said:


> Anyone have any food related town names? XD



Mine is named Papaya  Chose it because of how easy it rolls off the tongue, haha.


----------



## snapdragon

I'd love to hear the names of the desserts! I'm trying to start a second town and I always get stuck on the town name! >_<


----------



## Akr4m

I think I'm gonna name mine Hersheys xD!


----------



## snapdragon

Akr4m said:


> I think I'm gonna name mine Hersheys xD!



Ah, that's a cute idea!


----------



## Saranghae

Psychopathic said:


> I named mine 'Henesys' because I also play Maplestory



I played Maplestory for like 4 or 5 years and omg you just gave me a TON of ideas!! Narrowed it down to Leafre or Ellinia.


----------



## Yuka

What I always do is get a world map (or just of a certain continent or something), close my eyes and point my finger somewhere on the map. I repeat this untill I got a name that I really like. I usually choose to do this on a map of India, because those names sound pretty in my opinion. My town in New Leaf is Panaji


----------



## Babydollx

Akr4m said:


> Anyone have any food related town names? XD



Mine is Nesquik and I hate it.


----------



## Koij

I think I'd like to name my first town Coins. otz
Edit: It's going to end up with the name Mothlet, to make it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Carina

I named my town Escissia, it's the name of Vaniville Town in the German version of Pok?mon X/Y

Edit: My earlier town was called Pirumia because 'pirum' is the Latin word for 'pear'. My favourite fruit is pear, because of that I invented that town name


----------



## Toeto

My new town will be called Desafio. It means 'challenge' in Spanish and I'm doing a one year of animal crossing challange. 
I also start learning Spanish this year so I think it's a good name.


----------



## AnimeK

My town's name is Laria. I just got a second town, so I'm searching for a new name here.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

My town name is MujiMoso, its a Japanese Katakana name (Basically Katakana is a way of speaking english but in japanese words)

My second town is Flurryburger and my previous towns on other AC games have been: Icebranch, Cross Grove, 红包 (Meaning red packet, its a chinese thing on chinese new year and yes I speak chinese fluently), Melville (Stupid GC names xD), CafeStop, Marina Bridge and lastly my WW town; SnoogleVilla


----------



## gingerbread

Thinking of naming my town Onigiri :3 It sounds cute *w*


----------



## MayorIsabel

Alcatraz or The Zoo.      

I'm so mean to my villagers xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe something a bit nicer, like Fantasy or Galaxy ☆

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yobo said:


> My town name is Chikubi... it means nipple in Japanese. I had no idea why I chose that name, and now I regret it. lul I should have named my town "Oshiri" since my town fruit is peaches... and let's face it, the peaches in Animal Crossing look like butts.
> 
> Side note: Doesn't "chikubi" sound too cute to be associated with nipples? I mean, some people might think nipples are cute, but idk. I should probably stop talking about nipples now. .-.


 This ↑ xD


----------



## Improv

I'm going to be naming my new town Delfino

bc Super Mario Sunshine ftw


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm doing a one year challenge, and learning French at school
so
D?fi
I like it


----------



## SeasprayCrossing

My town is named Seaspray


----------



## L. Lawliet

My town name is Pallet. cause i am a part of the pokefandom.


----------



## Born2BWild

My town name is Animalia. I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## cIementine

I have had three towns c:

My three NL ones:

First town was Nirvana, which is another word for peace and paradise.

Second town was Ohana, referring to the Disney film Lilo & Stitch.

My current NL town name is Dobutsu, which is Japanese for Animals.

My WW town is called Sherwood, referring to the old Disney film Robin Hood <3


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

My town is Paradise. That's where everyone wants to be, right? I love my town's name. I'm glad I actually spent time thinking about it instead of putting down something silly just to play the game.


----------



## juneau

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> My town is Paradise. That's where everyone wants to be, right? I love my town's name. I'm glad I actually spent time thinking about it instead of putting down something silly just to play the game.



Yeah, that's what I did. :< "Mordor" was the first location name that popped in my mind, and I just put that in, thinking I'd never play online anyway and what my town was called wouldn't matter. Now I really wish I could change it to something more original, haha.


----------



## Espurr96

I named my town Lavender because I'm creepy like that and once I unlock the QR code reader I'm going to make ESPURRS EVERYWHERE


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm planning on calling my future town Macaroon instead of Paris.  I really like it, and I think it's cute! c:


----------



## Rainbow_Paladin

Rainbows Unicornia Shadows Darkness Cybertron Atlantis


----------



## Bear_Crossing

My current town name is Sorbet. ^_^


----------



## Yanzoo

I named my town Kyoto o3o
Just cause I really want to visit that city! It have so much culture and I really want to learn about Japanese culture and stuff o3o
So yah, that's a cool name.
I don't know much Japanese cities apart from that and Tokyo... So yeah, there's some ideas o3o


----------



## Luxy

My town is Kakariko. Which I like. I've always been fond the peaceful villages of Kakariko throughout the Zelda games. 

But aside from that here are some other town names I considered:
1. Mordor
Me and my friend laughed about Mordor because, obviously, 'One cannot simply walk into Mordor'. Which would've been funny considering you walk into the town out of the train station. 

2. Perciville
This was a joke referring to the knight 'Percival' from the Aurthurian legend. My sister and I had been watching 'Merlin' recently and made fun of Percival and his biceps (I swear they were a character of their own).

Other names I like:
1. Rivendell
My sister's WW town is named Rivendell. But it only has one 'l' because she ran out of spaces xD

2. London
I don't what it is, but there's something lovely and romantic about it :3

3. Vanima
It's the elvish word for 'beautiful'. So I guess it represents what beauty your town has.


----------



## oath2order

Ya'll should get two copies of the game, name one town Hyrule, and the other Lorule.

Make 'em close to being similar and make one like always night when you play.


----------



## marierock13

My first town was "Latveria" - a reference to Dr.Doom's kingdom in the Marvel comics. 
(I thought I was being original, but visiting the dream suite and searching the name showed me how utterly wrong I was.)

My one-year-challenge town is "Helhiem", because apparently the Norse realm of the dead is inhabited by talking animals.

XD

I need to improve my naming skills.


----------



## Kardyer

Current town is Payon, the forested town from Ragnarok Online.

NewHaven (Borderlands)
Pandora (Secret of Mana)
Truce, Guardia, Medina (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## HoennMaster

Does anyone have suggestions for a town name that revolves around water?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

HoennMaster said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a town name that revolves around water? I'm hoping



Mizu no mura --> water village

Or 

Coastal Bay
River Valley

Or

H2O Cave

~ That original xD


----------



## cIementine

HoennMaster said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a town name that revolves around water? I'm hoping



Atlantis


----------



## Neriifur

My name is Foxlake.  I've been naming my town this since 2002   If anyone likes it, feel free to steal it.


----------



## luluphant

I always name my town Narnia. c:


----------



## Momonoki

I can't choose a naaaaaaame :C


----------



## Lisaru

See i try to base my names off my favourite things, that dwindles it down (Sometimes xD)
1) Kiba
2) Aincrad
3) Rapture (Big bioshock fan)
4) Dorayaki (my favorite Japanese dessert)
5) Colours/names with Ville or something on the end.

I find having a theme first then helps choose a name though.


----------



## Luxy

HoennMaster said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for a town name that revolves around water?


.........*looks around* Lanayru.....


----------



## sweaterpixels

Shibuya, Arcadia, Hart, Rothbury, Shelby, McAllen, To name a few. Also, Windvale, Bluffs, St. Rein, Rayne, Shade, and Clocks. I'm not that good with names


----------



## feminist

my recommendation is to name your town after a real place
like, name it after a city or something. But, make it creative.
Like, look for cities that have a certain reputation that you want your town to have? Does that make any sense?
For example -
*Ōkunoshima (大久野島)* [the rabbit island in Japan] would be good if you wanted to collect all of the rabbit villagers
or *Miyajima (宮島)/Itsukushima (厳島)* [the Shrine island in Japan that's famous for it's large deer and monkey population that roam freely] if you wanted to collect monkey or deer villagers
if those are too much of a mouthful, you could always translate a word you want to name your town into a different language.
So (in japanese), if you wanted to collect deer villagers, you could name your town - *Amaeru (甘える)* [which is 'fawn'] or *Shika (鹿)* [which is 'deer']
Other examples (I'll use Spanish here) would be if you wanted to name your town *Lindo(a)* [pronounced _leen-doe_ or _leen-dah_] which means cute/pretty. Other Spanish words for cute are:* Mono(a)* or *Bonito(a)* [use 'a' instead of 'o' at the end if you want it to be feminine] which both mean something closer to 'pretty', 'beautiful', 'dandy', or 'lovely'

haha, wow that was a lot for one post, but hopefully someone will find this helpful!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, whatever you do, DO. NOT. NAME. YOUR. TOWN. HYRULE.
seriously, way too many people do


----------



## Minty

I'm thinking of calling my town Iselia or Lilane, they both sound pretty! (I still haven't got the game, I did just get my 3DS yesterday so-)
Posting it here because someone else may use it if they come this far back, haha.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ooh I'm trying to get out of the resetting loop so i'm going to call my town Parhaol because it's Welsh for permanent so yeah


----------



## duckwalk

Not sure whether *mega-city one* would fit (because Judge Dredd), *Akrotiri* is a place is Greece and *Kukes* is in Albania. There's more comic book names: *Gotham*, *Kryptonoplois, Madripoor, Riverdale*. And there is also fandom names (that don't include comic books): *Panem, Majula* (Dark Souls 2 though), *Basin*. Here is a link to the top 50 fictional cities. Or you can translate some words like somebody else has already said


----------



## feminist

i'm bringing this thread back because i'm resetting my town and looking for name ideas :>


----------



## marzipanmermaid

feminist said:


> my recommendation is to name your town after a real place
> like, name it after a city or something. But, make it creative.
> Like, look for cities that have a certain reputation that you want your town to have? Does that make any sense?
> For example -
> *Ōkunoshima (大久野島)* [the rabbit island in Japan] would be good if you wanted to collect all of the rabbit villagers
> or *Miyajima (宮島)/Itsukushima (厳島)* [the Shrine island in Japan that's famous for it's large deer and monkey population that roam freely] if you wanted to collect monkey or deer villagers
> if those are too much of a mouthful, you could always translate a word you want to name your town into a different language.
> So (in japanese), if you wanted to collect deer villagers, you could name your town - *Amaeru (甘える)* [which is 'fawn'] or *Shika (鹿)* [which is 'deer']
> Other examples (I'll use Spanish here) would be if you wanted to name your town *Lindo(a)* [pronounced _leen-doe_ or _leen-dah_] which means cute/pretty. Other Spanish words for cute are:* Mono(a)* or *Bonito(a)* [use 'a' instead of 'o' at the end if you want it to be feminine] which both mean something closer to 'pretty', 'beautiful', 'dandy', or 'lovely'
> 
> haha, wow that was a lot for one post, but hopefully someone will find this helpful!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, whatever you do, DO. NOT. NAME. YOUR. TOWN. HYRULE.
> seriously, way too many people do



I love the deer ones. 
Writing those downnnn.


----------



## feminist

thank you !


----------



## animalcrossingisnotonfire

Skyville

Skydoll

Rosedoll

Japan

London

Paris

Hope this helped :3


----------



## SugardewVillage

Forest

TunaTown

CapeTown

Tokyo

Dewdrop


----------



## Greggy

Archmell (the town name I always use, it's a combination of Arch and Mill)
Flordale (Flora + Dale)
Seaferos (Sea + Ferros. For a port-inspired town)
Firas (if you want a volcano/fire-based town)
Ilmatar (Finnish goddess of the air; If you want to interpret your town to be windy, use it)


----------



## lolita.x

cedar, milk, venus, suki, acorn, moon


----------



## Lethalia

Some game related names:

Valhalla
Pandora
Thedas
Skyrim
Valoran
Noxus
Piltover


----------



## KingKyle

Ray


----------



## pullera

my second town is going to be called rain


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

-Zeal
-Ambridge
-Celestal
-Opaque 
-Lon


----------



## Mu~

I'd like star wars names for a future town, please and ty in advance


----------



## Pistache

I can't decide on a town name and it's driving me insane.
But i thought i would share some ideas i really like so far 

Parodia  (as in: it's a parody of life + it's a genus of flowering plants in the cactus family) :3
Escwood (as in escape key)
Grasshill (I love the grass in animal crossing to bits, i could see myself naming my town something like this)
Something like pinewood, pinetree, pines, pineleaf, pinegrass.
I don't know yet. i just really like everything about pines, tho is not very original. Any ideas?


----------

